# Impossible de supprimer partition Bootcamp



## Genox (8 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais supprimer une partition bootcamp de mon disque mais lorsque je passe par l'assistant bootcamp il me sort une erreur "Votre disque ne peux être restauré sur une partition simple"
Cette partition (NTFS) est invisible dans le nouvel utilitaire de disque, je ne sais pas comment faire?

Merci de votre aide 




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2016)

Salut *Genox*.

Comme tu parles du « nouvel utilitaire de disque », j'en déduis que la version d'OS X sur ta partition principale est «El Capitan» (OS qui restera tristement célèbre pour avoir remplacé ce grand logiciel classique par une bouse). Or, l'installateur d'«El Capitan» comporte l'instruction de greffer un format CoreStorage sur la partition de l'OS : c'est un dispositif logique multi-couches qui a pour effet de bloquer l'«Assistant BootCamp» quand on lui demande de supprimer une partition Windows en réallouant son espace à celui de la partition principale de l'OS :

- ledit «BootCamp» commence bien, en effet, par « supprimer » la partition Windows (« supprimer » devant se comprendre comme : virer l'espace de la partition au statut de free_space = espace de blocs libéré de sa dépendance d'une partition dans la Table de Partiton GUID) ;

- mais, une fois cette opération faite, reste incapable de réallouer ce free_space au volume d'«El Capitan», parce que ce dernier est solidaire d'un CoreStorage et que le programme de «BootCamp» n'a pas été implémenté de la bonne commande permettant le re-dimensionnement d'un CoreStorage par récupération d'espace_libre [je trouve personnellement cette absence de soin dans la gestion du détail lamentable].​
=> c'est comme cela que je comprends ton compte-rendu concis : a) invisibilité de l'ancienne partition Windows dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» (car elle a été "supprimée" et son espace viré au statut d'espace_libre) ; et b) message d'erreur de «BootCamp», incapable de réattribuer cet espace libéré à la partition de l'OS, parce qu'y réside un format CoreStorage que le logiciel ne sait pas gérer...

--------------------​Mais rien n'est perdu et tu as un procédé à ta disposition pour récupérer l'espace_libre en question : la ligne de commande.

Peux-tu aller à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et lancer le «Terminal» ? Une fenêtre s'affiche, ressemblant à celle d'un traitement de texte basique, dans laquelle tu peux passer des commande en mode texte, soit d'ordre informatif, soit d'ordre opératif. Je te propose de passer 2 commandes purement informatives. 

Saisis d'abord :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> cette commande appelle l'utilitaire diskutil (le même binaire qu'utilise de façon restreinte le nouvel «Utilitaire de Disque») avec le verbe list ("lister") --> en retour, s'affiche le tableau du partitionnement de ton disque (et de tout autre disque attaché au Mac : évite d'avoir des périphériques au moment de la commande, pour simplifier le tableau) --> peux-tu faire un copier-coller (pas d'image) de ce tableau ici ?

Saisis ensuite :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ --> cette commande appelle le même utilitaire diskutil avec le même verbe list, mais avec la spécification intercalaire cs (abrégé de "CoreStorage") --> en retour tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau imposant du Groupe de Volumes Logiques correspondant à ce format (qui doit à n'en pas douter exister actuellement sur la partition de ton OS) --> peux-tu en faire encore un copier-coller complet ici ?

=> il sera possible d'après ces informations de te donner une commande opérative assurant la réallocation de l'espace_libre au Volume Logique d'«El Capitan».

--------------------​


----------



## Genox (8 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre, voila donc ce que me renvoie le terminal:


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Virgile:~ virzile$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *240.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS                  219.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             784.2 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                20.1 GB    disk0s4
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Stock                   499.8 GB   disk1s2

MacBook-Pro-de-Virgile:~ virzile$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```

La partition est encore visible dans le Finder (j'ai essayé de l'éjecter avant la suppression, j'ai aussi essayé de réparer les disques depuis l'utilitaire de disques mais ils sembles sains mais rien n'y fait)


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mars 2016)

Salut *Virgile* [_ibant obscuri sola sub nocte per umbram_]

2 commandes dans le «Terminal» devraient régler ton affaire :

*- a)* commande de suppression de la partition BOOTCAMP /dev/disk0s4 => fais un copier-coller de :

```
sudo diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4
```
 et ↩︎ --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ --> cette commande vire l'espace de la partition /dev/disk0s4 au statut d'espace libre.

*- a1)* si pour une raison quelconque un message d'erreur s'affichait, du type "_impossible de démonter le disque_", alors passe la commande :


```
sudo diskutil umount force /dev/disk0s4
```
 et ↩︎ qui procède à un démontage forcé du volume ciblé.

-* a2)* repasse alors la commande *a)* ci-dessus pour effacer le système de fichiers de la partition et libérer son espace. Si tu n'as pas de message d'erreur, alors enchaîne directement avec la commande *b)*.​--------------------​
*- b)* commande de réallocation de l'espace libéré à la partition Mac OS /dev/disk0s2 => fais un copier-coller de :

```
sudo diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```
 et ↩︎ [dans les 5' après une première authentification, pas besoin de ressaisir le mot-de-passe pour un nouveau sudo] --> cette commande ordonne la réallocation à la partition /dev/disk0s2 bénéficiaire de tout l'espace libre situé en-dessous d'elle, sans obstacle d'une partition Apple_Boot Recovery HD occasionnellement sur le chemin.

*- b1)* En préambule de ce re-dimensionnement, une vérification du système de fichiers de la partition bénéficiaire (ici : /dev/disk0s2) est lancée : en cas d'erreur trouvée (exit code > 0), comme le programme lancé n'a pas pouvoir de réparation (car il faut pour cela démonter le volume correspondant, ce qui n'est pas possible, puisque c'est celui de ton OS démarré) --> il s'ensuit un avortage de la commande consécutive de re-dimensionnement.

*- b2)* Si c'est le cas chez toi, re-démarre alors par *⌘R* sur la partition de récupération auxiliaire Recovery HD et lance l'«Utiltaire de Disque» affiché dans le panneau des 4 Utilitaires OS X => sélectionne dans la colonne de gauche ton volume Mac OS et fais un _S.O.S. _dessus : si tu touches au final un "_le volume Mac OS semble être en bon état_", tu n'as plus qu'à re-démarrer sur ton OS et dans le «Terminal» re-passer la commande *b)* qui devrait être honorée ce coup-ci.​--------------------​


----------



## Genox (8 Mars 2016)

Super génial, ca à fonctionné !!

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide super détaillée, rapide et compréhensible ce n'est pas souvent le cas !
Encore une fois merci!


----------



## Genox (8 Mars 2016)

Oops j'ai fait une mauvaise manip et j'ai répondu deux fois, désolé


----------



## AlCor72 (22 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai un problème similaire je pense.
A réception de mon nouveau Mac (MacBook Pro TouchBar 13"), j'ai créer 3 partitions comme suit :
   - Partition Mac OSX Sierra (HFS 380Go)
   - Partition FAT32 (60Go) -> c'était pour préparer BOOTCAMP
   - Partition de donnée (HFS 60Go)
Ensuite je me suis rendu compte que BOOTCAMP demandait à être installé sur un disque non partitionné...
J'ai donc supprimer les 2 partitions (les 2 de 60Go).

Le problème, c'est que les 2 partitions on bien été supprimées mais impossible de réallouer les 120Go libérer à la partition MAC OSX.

Aurez vous une idée?
Par avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## AlCor72 (22 Décembre 2016)

Re-Salut,

Bon après de longues recherches (enfin 2 ou 3 heures sur le net), il m'a simplement fallut lancer une réparation du disque via l'utilitaire de disque à partir de la partition Recovery...
Et magie... j'ai réussi à réallouer l'espace de 120Go...

Merci quand même...

Pour info, ma partition Macintosh HD était grisée dans l'utilitaire (c'est pour cela que j'ai autant galéré).
Il suffisait de monter la partition et mettre le mode de passe admin (s'il vous en avez un).


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2016)

Salut *AlCor
*
Je vois que tu fais dans le genre : « auto-soluble », en apportant de toi-même une solution aux questions que tu viens d'exposer (tu confirmes par là le caractère éminemment thérapeutique des forums : un problème énoncé est déjà à moitié résolu) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je pense que je peux reconstituer ainsi les  étapes de ta démarche :

*- 1°* tu avais 2 partitions subalternes à la partition de secours *Recovery HD* (*disk0s3* : *s*lice <tranche> *3* du *disk 0 *ou premier disque) => une *BOOTCAMP disk0s4* et une *DATA disk0s5* > dont tu voulais réallouer les espaces à la partition-Système *Macintosh HD disk0s2*.

*- 2°* par l'«Utilitaire de Disque» tu as supprimé les 2 partitions *disk0s4* & *disk0s5* > ce qui revient à dire que tu as viré leur espace au statut de *free_space* : espace libre non géré par un système de fichiers dans le périmètre d'une partition.

*- 3°* tu as été bloqué à la démarche suivante > consistant à réallouer cet espace libéré à la partition-Système *Macintosh HD* en *disk0s2* et tu as trouvé de toi-même la solution : réparer le système de fichiers *JHFS+* gérant la partition bénéficiaire *Macintosh HD* à partir d'un démarrage en mode *Recovery OS*.

En effet > le système de fichiers de la partition bénéficiaire d'un re-dimensionnement doit être toujours sans erreurs > pour que l'opération soit validée > d'où un test de vérification d'intégrité avant cette opération. En cas d'erreurs trouvées (le cas chez toi) > il est impossible de les corriger en mode "_live_" (le volume *Macintosh HD* dépendant du système de fichiers monté et son OS démarré) > car il est nécessaire de désactiver un système de fichiers pour le réparer > ce qui implique de démonter le volume qui dépend de lui > ce qui est impossible évidemment si un OS relevant de ce volume se trouve démarré.

--> d'où la nécessité de démarrer sur un Système indépendant, comme le *Recovery OS* > qui permet de démonter le volume concerné > d'avoir donc un système de fichiers-cible désactivé > et par là de le réparer.​*- 4°* tu t'es heurté à un ultime blocage dans la session *Recovery OS* : un volume *Macintosh HD* grisé > ce qui veut dire non monté > et donc inadressable. La raison en est que «FileVault» doit être activé > de sorte que la partition-Système *disk0s2* est chiffrée > d'où le *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* qui s'exporte de cette partition se trouve verrouillé par défaut en cas de démarrage sur un Système alternatif comme le *Recovery OS*.

Il faut donc (ce qui peut paraître un tantinet paradoxal) > commencer par déverrouiller le *Volume Logique* en renseignant le mot-de-passe d'ouverture de session habilité à opérer ce déverrouillage > ce qui va monter le volume * Macintosh HD* > de manière à réparer son système de fichiers gestionnaire. Réparation dont la condition (comme dit plus haut) est le démontage préalable du volume *Macintosh HD*.

Tu te demandes donc : pourquoi (diable !) commencer par monter un volume qu'on va devoir démonter pour réparer son système de fichiers ? - bonne question ! C'est qu'en fait lorsque tu as renseigné ton mot-de-passe de session > ce n'est pas le montage du *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* que tu as suscité prioritairement > mais son déverrouillage logique > de telle manière que ce *Volume Logique* de type *CoreStorage* se trouve exporté en tant que disque virtuel de second ordre (*disk1*). C'est donc un « *attachement au Système* » du *Volume Logique* que tu as opéré, qui lui a permis d'accéder au statut « *on line* » (connecté) > attachement qui a eu pour effet collatéral de monter un volume. L'«Utilitaire de Disque» a donc pu démonter ce volume *sans désattacher le disque virtuel de second ordre* *disk1* du Système : ainsi, le disque logique était « *attaché* » (*on line*, ou connecté) > mais le volume qui en relevait « démonté » > donc le système de fichiers résidant sur l'en-tête du disque virtuel « désactivé ».

Tu dois me trouver bien coupeur d'ailes de mouches en 4 dans le sens de l'épaisseur à propos de ce qui a l'air de minuties sans importance : c'est que je ne me lasse pas (intellectuellement parlant) des subtilités théoriques proposées par les « objets informatiques » > et d'un point de vue « théorique » il n'y a pas de "petits" objets : le moindre détail peut revêtir une importance conceptuelle cruciale.

Dans cette affaire de "volume monté pour pouvoir être démonté" > l'essence du format « *CoreStorage* » se trouve impliquée. Car ce qui est déverrouillé n'est *pas un volume* > c'est un *disque virtuel* dit "*Logical Volume*" > et ce disque virtuel sert de support "pseudo-matériel" au montage d'un volume standard à partir d'un système de fichiers. Ton volume apparent *Macintosh HD* est donc un : « volume *de Volume* » - et tout est dit.​--------------------​
=> Si tu n'as pas besoin d'une partition chiffrée > je te conseille sans plus attendre d'aller dans ta session à : _Menu_  > _Préférences Système_ > _Sécurité et confidentialité_ > _FileVault_ > et de presser le bouton : "_Désactiver FileVault_" (ce qui va prendre un peu de temps). Tu n'auras que des ennuis avec une partition chiffrée > si cet état de choses ne provient pas d'une décision délibérée de ta volonté.

=> Si tu veux avoir une représentation logique (et pas une image graphique) des paramètres logiques de ton disque > va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre ouverte saisis l'une après l'autres les 2 commandes (purement informatives : opèrent en « *lecture seule* ») :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier pour activer la commande après la saisie de chacune) :

- la première commande va te retourner le tableau des partitions brutes de ton disque ;

- la 2è > le tableau des instances du *Groupes de Volumes Logiques* de ton *CoreStorage Chiffré*.​--> ainsi > tu auras sous les yeux la distribution logique de ton disque "représentable en idée".​


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2016)

J'apprécie qu'Alcor72 après avoir lui-même résolu son probleme, soit revenu exposer la solution, permettant ainsi à d'autres dans la même situation de moins galerer. 

C'est ca l'esprit des forums d'entraide. 

Merci à toi!

(Et on bénéficie de plus de l'analyse ex-post de Maître Maco, toujours aussi pédagogue pour nous expliquer le dessous des cartes, meme si là en l'occurrence, de bon matin, il faut se faire quelques noeuds au cerveau pour suivre....  )


----------



## litobar71 (23 Décembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> meme si là en l'occurrence, de bon matin, il faut se faire quelques noeuds au cerveau pour suivre....



Cet as du terminal, 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 que dis-je, cet alchimiste!, a du être dans sa jeunesse un roi du scoubidou potron-minette!

.


----------



## AlCor72 (23 Décembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu dois me trouver bien coupeur d'ailes de mouches en 4 dans le sens de l'épaisseur à propos de ce qui a l'air de minuties sans importance : c'est que je ne me lasse pas (intellectuellement parlant) des subtilités théoriques proposées par les « objets informatiques » > et d'un point de vue « théorique » il n'y a pas de "petits" objets : le moindre détail peut revêtir une importance conceptuelle cruciale.​


Salut Macomaniac,

Pas de souci pour ton explication. Elle est en effet technique mais à le mérite de m'expliquer pourquoi cela ne fonctionnait pas.
Je n'aime pas faire des choses que je ne comprends pas (même si cela m'arrive souvent).


----------



## Supertramp_64 (9 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Je connais actuellement un problème similaire à celui de Genox, càd que je ne peux pas supprimer ma partition Windows 7 à partir de l'assistant Bootcamp (même message d'erreur).

J'ai tenté de suivre la procédure indiqué par macomaniac en réponse à Genox. La procédure a bien fonctionné jusqu'à l'étape :
*- a)* commande de suppression de la partition BOOTCAMP /dev/disk0s4

A ce stade, la partition bootcamp n'est plus visible ni dans mon Finder ni dans le terminal lorsque je lance la commande "_diskutil list"
_
Ensuite lorsque je tente d'effectuer :
*- b)* commande de réallocation de l'espace libéré à la partition Mac OS /dev/disk0s2

j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant :

"Volume format does not support resizing"

...et c'est là que je suis perdu.

Une idée de solution à ce problème?
(Je suis sous El Capitan 10.11.6)

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2017)

Salut *Supertramp*

Tu as peut-être un format *CoreStorage* sur la partition *disk0s2* de l'OS, ou bien le système de fichiers *HFS+* de la partition n'est pas journalisé.

Passe (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et poste ici les 2 tableaux en copier-coller (pas de capture d'écran).

=> tout sera alors clair.


----------



## Supertramp_64 (9 Janvier 2017)

Salut macomaniac,

Merci pour ta réponse. Les 2 tableaux :

diskutil list


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Disque dur              378.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Mac                    +377.9 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 1E1C17C7-61E7-4121-A794-7E1964D9ABD0
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


diskutil cs list

```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 550F56B1-10C8-438D-AB8B-7779E58F6D13
    =========================================================
    Name:         Disque dur
    Status:       Online
    Size:         378248101888 B (378.2 GB)
    Free Space:   18972672 B (19.0 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 3E079939-6D01-405F-B4F9-7666B4FC43DA
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     378248101888 B (378.2 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 8BC2FE26-97FB-4015-BB6C-8A79B9FBADEF
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Complete
        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure
        |                        Passphrase Required
        |                        Accepts New Users
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 1E1C17C7-61E7-4121-A794-7E1964D9ABD0
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          377876807680 B (377.9 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
            LV Name:               Mac
            Volume Name:           Mac
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2017)

Alors la commande est (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 1E1C17C7-61E7-4121-A794-7E1964D9ABD0 0b
```

> tu as un *CoreStorage Chiffré* sur la partition *disk0s2* > il est conjecturable que ce soit la clé du message d'erreur :

```
Volume format does not support resizing
```
 > pas au sens où un *CoreStorage Chiffré* soit un format qui ne supporte pas intrinsèquement le re-dimensionnement (il le supporte dans le principe) > mais au sens où le format *CoreStorage* ne supporte pas le redimensionnement par la commande standard :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```

=> tu vas bien voir ce qu'il en est (plusieurs facteurs peuvent faire achopper ma commande - valide formellement).


----------



## Supertramp_64 (9 Janvier 2017)

Voilà le résultat lorsque je lance cette commande :


```
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 1E1C17C7-61E7-4121-A794-7E1964D9ABD0
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Incorrect number of file hard links
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
The volume Mac was found corrupt and needs to be repaired
File system check exit code is 8
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
```

Visiblement il y a besoin d'une réparation de disque?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2017)

Voilà un des facteurs capables de faire avorter la commande de re-dimensionnement : un *système de fichiers JHFS+* terminal (qui est ancré tout en haut du *CoreStorage*) comportant des erreurs > car seul un *système de fichiers jhfs+* sans erreurs est re-dimensionnable.

Pour réparer > tu dois démarrer sur un Système indépendant de celui de ton OS > car il faut pouvoir démonter le volume > afin de désactiver le système de fichiers.

Donc tu re-démarres en tenant pressées les touches *⌘R* ensemble à partir de l'écran noir qui suit la fermeture de session (ou à partir de gong de re-démarrage) > jusqu'à l'affichage de la  = démarrage sur le *Recovery OS*.

Dans la fenêre des 4 Utilitaires OS X > tu lances l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > dans sa colonne de gauche > le volume *Mac* est affiché en grisé et réduit > car le *Volume Logique* du *CoreStorage*, verrouillé par le chiffrement «FileVault», n'est pas exporté > tu le sélectionnes > barre de menus supérieure du logiciel > menu _Fichier_ > sous-menu : _Déverrouiller_ > renseigne ton mot-de-passe d'ouverture de session dans l'OS dans le panneau qui le demande > le volume *Mac* apparaît monté.

Re-sélectionne-le > _S.O.S._ dessus > il va y avoir vérification / réparation : *a)* du dispositif *CoreStorage* ; *b)* du *système de fichiers JHFS+* terminal > si tu obtiens à la fin 2 fois (pour les : *CoreStorage* / *système de fichiers *examinés l'un après l'autre) : "_le code de sortie de la vérification est 0_" (sans erreur) ou au final un : "_le volume Disque dur a l'air en bon état_" > c'est bon.

Re-démarre sur ton OS > repasse ma commande de re-dimensionnement dans le «Terminal».


----------



## Supertramp_64 (9 Janvier 2017)

Instructions suivies à la lettre, tout a parfaitement fonctionné. J'ai retrouvé mes bons vieux 500Go d'origine 

Merci macomaniac pour ton aide précieuse et pour la clarté des explications !


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2017)

Content pour toi.

Ton cas s'écartait du standard par 2 facteurs : format *CoreStorage* (Chiffré) > impliquant une commande spéciale + erreurs dans le *système de fichiers JHFS+* (ancré sur le *Volume Logique* terminal) > impliquant une réparation préalable depuis le *Recovery OS* => ce qui rendait la manœuvre un peu plus compliquée.


----------



## gr0undc0ntr0lt0internet (16 Février 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

J'ai un problème similaire, mes recherches m'ont amené ici mais je sèche.. un peu d'aide serait bienvenue, je ne voudrais pas créer plus de problème...
J'avais supprimé la partition Boot Camp il y a quelques temps, je me souviens plus de la manip effectuée, je suppose que je suis passé par l'assistant Boot Camp,  peut être que c'était sous el capitan...

Mon disque SSD 500Go sur lequel était la partition BootCamp ne fait aujourd'hui plus que 437Go. L'espace aloué à Boot Camp n'a pas été récupéré par OSx si je comprend bien. C'est comme s'il avait disparu, et j'aimerais bien le retrouver!
Malgré la clarté des explications au dessus, je n'arrive pas à retrouver le volume que je dois réallouer.

Voici ce que donnent les lignes de commande dans terminal ( le disk2 est un autre DD de données interne à la place du lecteur CD  :

diskutil list

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh SSD           437.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         314.6 MB   disk0s4
   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s5
   6:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk0s6

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Macintosh SSD          +437.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 CE411FB3-F3E4-4250-A5C9-A084F4FF3FB1
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Data HD                 499.8 GB   disk2s2
```

diskutil cs list

```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 6B899CFF-09B1-4E62-AC76-8A2175E1CF06
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh SSD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         437413281792 B (437.4 GB)
    Free Space:   65536 B (65.5 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 5E232909-EE2D-4EF9-B15E-86B02CE9F263
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     437413281792 B (437.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family AC0D3B77-E433-4AD8-A18E-8804512B02F4
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Complete
        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure
        |                        Passphrase Required
        |                        Accepts New Users
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume CE411FB3-F3E4-4250-A5C9-A084F4FF3FB1
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          437060894720 B (437.1 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
            LV Name:               Macintosh SSD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh SSD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```

Je ne comprends pas à quoi correspondent les espaces Windows Recovery  et Microsoft Reserved , que je retrouve aussi dans l'utilitaire de disque.

Merci à ceux qui prendront le temps de me répondre.
Bonne soirée


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2017)

Salut *Gr0und
*
La manœuvre se décompose en 2 phases : *a)* suppression des partitions parasistes (n° 4 à 6) > *b)* récupération de l'espace libéré à la partition de l'OS (n° 2).

*- a)* suppression : tu vas passer l'une après l'autre les commandes suivantes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL disk0s5
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL disk0s6
```

=> comme tu le vois > ces commandes ne différent que par le n° de la *s*lice (tranche = partition) du disque. L'espace manquant que tu ne vois nulle part > c'est parce que c'est déjà de l'espace libre correspondant à une partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée > vraisemblablement en queue de disque > en-dessous de la *disk0s6* (l'espace libre est une succession de blocs non gérés par un système de fichiers > par suite non enregistrés dans la Table de Partition *GUID* comme une partition > et donc "invisibles").

=> ta triple opération de suppression > a donc créé une bande continue d'espace libre qui va de la limite inférieure de la *Recovery HD disk0s3* > à la fin du disque.

--------------------​
*- b)* récupération : tu vas passer la commande unique suivante :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack CE411FB3-F3E4-4250-A5C9-A084F4FF3FB1 0b
```

=> cette commande est spécialement adaptée au format *CoreStorage* inscrit sur la partition *disk0s2 Macintosh SSD* > elle comporte le verbe *resizeStack* (redimensionner en synchronisme la pile des disques virtuels du *CoreStorage*) > l'*UUID* du *Volume Logique* exporté par le *CoreStorage* comme cible > et l'option de taille *0b* = *0*_*b*yte qui se lit ainsi : "_récupérer la totalité de l'espace libre disponible en-dessous de la partition CoreStorage sans en excepter aucun byte_".

=> une vérification d'intégrité du système de fichiers *jhfs+* qui réside sur le *Volume Logique* terminal du *CoreStorage* sera exécutée en préalable (sans capacité de réparer les erreurs éventuelles). Si aucune erreur n'est trouvée > la commande sera passée et aura des chances de réussir (malgré le Chiffrement du *CoreStorage*) ; si des erreurs sont trouvées > la commande sera avortée > et tu devras le signaler ici que je t'explique comme réparer le système de fichiers avant de repasser la commande.

--------------------​


----------



## gr0undc0ntr0lt0internet (17 Février 2017)

Salut macomaniac,

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, ça a très bien marché!
La commande de récupération est passée, j'ai enfin récupéré l'intégralité de mon disque.


```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack CE411FB3-F3E4-4250-A5C9-A084F4FF3FB1 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is CE411FB3-F3E4-4250-A5C9-A084F4FF3FB1
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh SSD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 437 413 281 792 to 499 248 103 424 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 499 248 103 424 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 498 895 683 584 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
```

Ca faisait un moment que je cherchais à résoudre ce problème, résolu en une ligne de commande, impressionnant!
Merci encore et bonne journée!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2017)

*Gr0und*

De rien. C'était commode : tu apportais sur un plateau les 2 tableaux des *devices* (appareils logiques) et du *CoreStorage*.

Comme tu peux le voir > les lignes :

```
The volume Macintosh SSD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
```
montrent que la vérification du système de fichiers *Apple_HFS+* n'avait trouvé aucune erreur > c'est la raison pour laquelle la commande de re-partitionnement a pu s'enchaîner sans obstacle.


----------



## Abrazo (22 Juin 2017)

Bonjour, 
je suis en grosse difficulté avec le même problème. 
Je ne sais plus quoi faire... 
Je vous remercie d'avance ! 


```
Last login: Thu Jun 22 19:31:13 on ttys000
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            870.4 GB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +893.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s1
                                 C1A92435-C6AB-47E4-8D83-3C247308435B
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ sudo diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev.disk0s4
Password:
Unable to find disk for /dev.disk0s4
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ sudo diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev.disk0s0
Unable to find disk for /dev.disk0s0
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ sudo diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s0
Unable to find disk for /dev/disk0s0
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ sudo diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ sudo diskutil umount force /dev/disk0
disk0 was already unmounted or it has a partitioning scheme so use "diskutil unmountDisk" instead
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ sudo diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ sudo diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk1 0b
A partition, not a whole disk, must be given
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2017)

Salut *Abrazo
*
Tu as un _iMac_ avec 2 disques : un SSD de *24 Go* et un HDD de *1 To* > solidarisés par un Fusion Drive *CoreStorage*.

Il n'y a rien à redire à la configuration logique du SSD. Par contre > le HDD présente des problèmes :


certes il manque *130 Go* à la partition *CoreStorage* > qui correspondent sans doute à une partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée ;

mais il manque aussi 2 partitions sur ce disque --> la partition *disk1s1* de l'*EFI* (*209 Mo*) et la partition *disk1s3* de la *Recovery HD* (*650 Mo*) > les 2 ayant subi une suppression indue pour laisser la partition *CoreStorage Macintosh HD* en solitaire.
En conséquence : tu n'as pas qu'un problème de récupération d'espace libre (qui est secondaire malgré ce que tu peux en penser) > tu as un problème de perte de partitions auxiliaires sur le HDD. Sans une partition *Recovery HD* sous l'actuelle partition *disk1s1* > un re-dimensionnement ne peut pas s'effectuer > car ladite *Recovery HD* n'a pas qu'une fonction de partition de secours > elle a surtout la fonction de 2è « *booter* » (démarreur logique) du dispositif *CoreStorage*. Sans un « *booter*» en-dessous de l'actuelle *disk1s1* > il est impossible d'envisager un re-dimensionnement du *CoreStorage*.

Bref : il y a eu un accident logique assez drastique derrière tout cela.

----------

La solution me paraît pour toi de créer un clone de sauvegarde des données de ton volume *Macintosh HD* > de démarrer dessus > de supprimer / recréer de neuf le Fusion Drive > de ré-installer l'OS à partir d'un installateur téléchargé de l'AppStore afin de recréer une *Recovery HD* > de cloner à rebours le clone dans le nouveau Volume Logique (les 2 dernières démarches pouvant être interverties).

Il serait donc bon de savoir combien tu as de données dans le volume *Macintosh HD* --> pour cela passe la commande :

```
df -H
```
 (en mettant bien une majuscule au *H*)

ce qui va retourner la taille des espaces : total > occupé > libre du volume de ton OS.

Par curiosité > passe aussi la commnade :

```
diskutil cs list
```


qui va retourner le tableau des composants du système de stockage *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive.

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici ces 2 tableaux.

- Enfin > il serait bon de savoir aussi si tu aurais un DDE dont le volume pourrait accueillir le clone démarrable des données actuelles de ton volume.


----------



## Abrazo (22 Juin 2017)

Merci pour ta rapidité, 
J'ai bien déjà deux clone de l'ordinateur actuellement !  un par time machine et un avec  ccloner


```
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2      893G   331G   562G    38%  876135 4294091144    0%   /
devfs           196k   196k     0B   100%     666          0  100%   /dev
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /home
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$
```


```
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 13B61871-DDF2-45FA-B65E-BBA1A9E3FD67
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         893905432576 B (893.9 GB)
    Free Space:   86016 B (86.0 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume CD5B1CD0-E989-4077-A7FC-2160B4CCD0C4
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     23553724416 B (23.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume B0A37B37-B751-4DAF-A7B2-D85D82F1BD51
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s1
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     870351708160 B (870.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 75CA1F3B-09B8-4F4F-A12F-7487713B2410
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume C1A92435-C6AB-47E4-8D83-3C247308435B
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          893000613888 B (893.0 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2017)

Donc tu as *331 Go *de données. Et il n'y a pas d'anomalies internes dans le tableau du *CoreStorage*.

Si tu es d'accord pour l'opération d'ensemble que j'ai décrite (à mon sens > c'est la seule chose à faire pour rétablir valablement la situation sur le HDD) > je te conseillerais :


de mettre à jour ton clone ccloner ;

cela fait > de démarrer sur ce clone > et de le signaler alors ici --> que je te passe les commandes de suppression / recréation du Fusion Drive > avant que tu clones à rebours dans le nouveau *Volume Logique* vide.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2017)

Une fois démarré sur le clone et le «Terminal» lancé -->

*- a)* repasser d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 afin d'avoir sous les yeux le tableau du *CoreStorage*.

Sélectionner en haut de tableau l'UUID *13B61871-DDF2-45FA-B65E-BBA1A9E3FD67* du *Logical Volume Group* > et par *⌘C* le copier dans le presse-papier.

----------

*- b)* Passer alors la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 13B61871-DDF2-45FA-B65E-BBA1A9E3FD67
```
(en collant par *⌘V* l'*UUID* en fin de commande)


cette commande va supprimer l'association logicielle Fusion Drive > reformater les partitions correspondantes et remonter un volume *Untitled* sur chaque disque.
----------

*- c)* Passer la commande :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk1 gpt jhfs+ HDD 100%
```


qui va ré-intialiser le HDD et recréer une partition *EFI* en tête de partitionnement > avec une 2è partition montant un volume *HDD* de *1 To*.
----------

*- d)* passer alors la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poster le tableau retourné > pour vérification de l'état actuel des lieux.


----------



## Abrazo (22 Juin 2017)

Un véritable sauveur ! 


```
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG 13B61871-DDF2-45FA-B65E-BBA1A9E3FD67
Started CoreStorage operation
Unmounting Logical Volumes
Destroying Logical Volume Group
Erasing disk0s2
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 22 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Erasing disk1s1
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s1 as a 811 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 73728k journal
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ diskutil paritionDisk gpt jhfs+ HDD 100%
diskutil: did not recognize verb "paritionDisk"; type "diskutil" for a list
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ diskutil partitionDisk disk1 gpt jhfs+ HDD 100%
Started partitioning on disk1
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk1s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name HDD
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk1
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS HDD                     999.9 GB   disk1s2
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                23.6 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS HDD                     999.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS clone Imac              999.2 GB   disk3s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +157.3 MB   disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS TeamViewer              157.2 MB   disk4s1

imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2017)

Parfait !

*- a)* passer la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLVG Fusion disk0s2 disk1s2
```


qui va créer les fondations du nouveau système de stockage *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive en important un *Physical Volume* localisé sur chacune des partitions d'accueil *disk0s2* et *disk1s2* dans un ensemble logiciel *Groupe de Volumes Logiques*.

Cette commande va afficher en sortie l'*UUID* du nouveau *Logical Volume Group* > de type : *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXX* --> le sélectionner et par  *⌘C *le coller dans le presse-papier.

----------

*- b)* passer la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXX jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```
(en collant par *⌘V *l'*UUID* du presse-papier à sa place exacte dans la commande  > en mettant bien entre *""* l'intitulé *"Macintosh HD"*)


cette commande va exporter les superstructures logiques du *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive > sous forme d'une paire : *Famille de Volumes Logiques* > *Volume Logique* unique portant un volume *jhfs+* monté intitulé *Macintosh HD*.
----------

*- c)* repasser les 2 commandes informatives :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 > et poster ces deux tableaux pour vérification de la configuration terminale.


----------



## Abrazo (22 Juin 2017)

C'est fait : 


```
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  23.6 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  999.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 6ADCD00F-F1A5-44A9-9D05-A50C02C48A01
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS clone Imac              999.2 GB   disk3s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +157.3 MB   disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS TeamViewer              157.2 MB   disk4s1
```


```
imac-de-daniel:~ Daniel$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group ADCE29F1-3EC3-4081-AB2A-1345F6AC763C
    =========================================================
    Name:         Fusion
    Status:       Online
    Size:         1023414636544 B (1.0 TB)
    Free Space:   61440 B (61.4 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 2538D2B0-D9CF-4C81-8875-E9F70193D13A
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     23553724416 B (23.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume D7CDC8DE-701B-4AA7-B142-AAE857726631
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     999860912128 B (999.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 1A8B0F58-9BE0-4367-B25E-D21186F0C5B8
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 6ADCD00F-F1A5-44A9-9D05-A50C02C48A01
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          1022509842432 B (1.0 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2017)

Parfait encore.

J'en profite pour attirer ton attention sur la configuration actuelle de ton HDD :

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  999.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
```

tu remarques que la partition *CoreStorage* n°2 est flanquée de 2 partitions auxiliaires --> n°*1 EFI* et n°*3 Boot OS X*.


Ce *Boot OS X* est l'actuel second « *booter* » du *CoreStorage* > qui manquait cruellement à ta 1ère configuration (comme aussi la partition *EFI* n°*1*).


Dès qu'un installateur aura ré-installé l'OS dans le nouveau volume *Macintosh HD* --> l'actuelle partition *Boot OS X* sera convertie à une partition *Recovery HD* > laquelle non seulement assurera la fonction de partition de secours occasionnelle > mais principalement de second « *booter* » dont le dossier de démarrage aura été récupéré au volume *Recovery HD*.

----------

Tu n'as plus qu'à déclencher l'installateur présent dans les applications du clone --> à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Kemforel (18 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu un problème similaire et j'ai pu supprimer les partitions sans problème. Merci pour la commande Terminal c'est super .
Cependant j'ai un problème, impossible de récupérer l'espace disponible. Le message suivant m'est renvoyé lorsque j'envoie la commande suivante : 
_diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 6FE2C005-DEB7-422C-AE3C-DBE1A1602584 0b_

*Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair*

Voici ce que me renvoie les commandes

diskutil list





diskutil cs list.





Merci d'avance pour la réponse et bonne soirée.


----------



## Locke (18 Août 2017)

@Kemforel
Pitié pour ceux qui te répondront, mais pas de copie d'écran, merci d'en tenir compte.

Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un résultat de commande avec le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône *⊞*, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport ou des résultats des commandes, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2017)

Salut *Kemforel
*
La commande que tu avais passée était en principe correcte. D'ailleurs > elle a réussi pour l'essentiel. Le message d'erreur que tu as obtenu :

```
Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair
```
signifie qu'à l'issue de l'opération > il y a une erreur de tailles interne au système de stockage du *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive.

Si tu observes le tableau retourné par la commande *diskutil cs list* --> tu t'aperçois que le *Conteneur CoreStorage* global a une taille de *961,9 Go*. Ce Conteneur importe 2 magasins de stockage *Physical Volumes* inscrits sur les 2 partitions de disque : *disk0s2* du SSD et *disk1s2* du HDD --> la somme de ces 2 magasins de stockage physique est de *23,6 Go* + *938,4 Go* = *962 Go* (le même chiffre en arrondi que la taille du *Conteneur*). Donc ici = RAS.

Mais si tu observes le *Logical Volume* (qui est un disque miroir virtuel exporté à partir des 2 magasins de stockage physique) > tu t'aperçois que sa taille est de *944,8 Go*. Càd. une taille plus petite de *17,2 Go* par rapport à la somme des magasins de stockage. Un tel décalage de taille de *17,2 Go* est plus que la légère marge de diminution réglementaire du *Logical Volume* par rapport aux magasins de stockage et qui est d'une centaine de Mo.

Il s'agit donc ici d'une erreur logique --> l'espace du *Logical Volume* ne correspond pas exactement à la totalité de l'espace de stockage des 2 magasins physiques. Il y a défaut de "congruence". Comme l'espace pris pour une partition *BOOTCAMP* concerne toujours la partition *disk1s2* du HDD > c'est donc l'espace du *Physical Volume* inscrit sur cette partition seule qui n'a pas été récupéré en totalité pour l'exportation du *Logical Volume*.

Ce type d'erreur logique est assez embêtant à rectifier dans un *CoreStorage*. Surtout un non logiquement réversible comme un Fusion Drive.

----------

La suggestion donnée par le retour du «Terminal» :

```
you should run whole-disk repair
```

signifie de lancer une réparation de "disque entier" > càd. de sa table de partition > et comme je l'ai précédemment argumenté > le disque concerné est le *disk1* ou HDD > pas le *disk0* ou SSD. Comme on ne peut réparer une table de partition de disque (pas plus qu'un système de fichiers de volume) à partir de l'OS démarré qui en dépend --> il faut donc opérer d'un système indépendant.

Je t'invite donc à re-démarrer en tenant pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir jusqu'à la  --> c'est le démarrage en mode *Recovery*.

Lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > sélectionne dans sa colonne de gauche le disque physique global du HDD (tu le repères à sa taille de *1 To*) et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus. Si tu as un message d'avertissement comme quoi la partition *EFI disk0s1* pourrait être ré-initialisée --> aucun problème > tu tapes *y* (*y*es) et tu valides.

Tant que tu y es > tu peux faire de même pour le disque physique du SSD. Et enfin > tu peux sélectionner le volume monté *Macintosh HD* et faire aussi un *S.O.S.* dessus. Mais l'essentiel est la réparation de la table de partition du HDD.

Cela effectué > re-démarre normalement sur ton OS > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 et poste ici le tableau retourné en suivant les recommandations de *Locke* (pas de cliché).


----------



## Kemforel (20 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

D'abord, désolé pour le cliché et merci à Loke pour l'information.

Merci pour ta réponse, j'ai procédé comme tu me l'a prescris, hors j'ai constaté que le disque physique global (fusion drive) avait une taille de 961.9 Go dans utilitaire de disque. J'ai effectué SOS sur le *disque physique global* et la réponse était que le disque semblait être en bon état.
Puis, j'ai effectué SOS sur le *disque Macintosh HD *et là, la réponse était : le processus SOS a échoué -> le volume logique Core storage fourni est de taille incorrect. vous devriez réparer l'intégralité du disque.
Enfin, le disque physique du SSD n'apparaît pas dans utilitaire de disque.

J'ai effectué deux fois la manipulation, mais il manque toujours 17.2 Go.

Voici le tableau retourné avec la commande diskutil cs list :


```
[imaclucien-2:~] lucien% diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group C34A8B53-8A17-4A1D-85C2-2CA483731A69
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         961904492544 B (961.9 GB)
    Free Space:   16159907840 B (16.2 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 5BEA3BC1-25A0-4EEC-BC34-3DD5283F8A86
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     23553724416 B (23.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 71C6BAA6-7342-4847-94C3-528C6DCBBB37
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     938350768128 B (938.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 289631C6-D517-40C7-B5FC-3ECFB1E4E951
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 6FE2C005-DEB7-422C-AE3C-DBE1A1602584
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          944839852032 B (944.8 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2017)

En revoyant ta configuration (je n'arrive pas à bien lire des clichés comme ceux que tu avais postés) > voici ce qui m'apparaît globalement :


sur ton SSD > la bande *CoreStorage* fait *23,6 Go* sur *24 Go* de taille totale. Avec les *400 Mo *des 2 petites partitions auxiliaires (*EFI* et *Boot OS X*) on a le compte. RAS.

sur ton HDD > la bande *CoreStorage* fait *938,4 Go* sur *1 To *de taille totale. Avec les *850 Mo* des 2 petites partitions auxiliaires (*EFI* et *Recovery HD*) > on obtient *939 Go* et quelques. Il manque donc *61 Go* à l'appel, constitués par de l'espace libre issu de la suppression d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* qui devait faire *60 Go* de taille.

Bon ! - cet espace libre peut-il être récupéré au dispositif de ton Fusion Drive ? - théoriquement oui > mais dans la pratique --> 2 facteurs y font obstacle dans ta configuration :

*- a)* une partition *disk1s4 EFI NO NAME* de *104 Mo* qui se trouve intercalée entre la bande *CoreStorage disk1s2* et l'espace libre de queue de disque (la partition *disk1s3 Recovery HD* - quoique intercalaire aussi - n'est pas bloquante pour un re-dimentionnement).

*- b)* une erreur de taille interne au système de stockage *CoreStorage* > telle que le *Volume Logique* exporté est plus petit de *17 Go* que la somme des 2 magasins de stockage physique *Physical Volumes*.​
--> afin que tu puisses récupérer l'espace libre de *61 Go* de queue de disque HDD > il faudrait donc faire sauter les 2 obstacles mentionnés. Supprimer la partition *disk1s4* est un jeu d'enfant > corriger l'erreur de taille interne au *CoreStorage* paraît impossible d'après l'échec des manipulations que tu as faites. Or un système de stockage *CoreStorage* avec une erreur de taille interne est fonctionnel mais "figé" : il ne peut absolument pas être re-dimensionné.

--> si tu as suivi mon argumentation > tu as déjà sauté à la conclusion logiquement nécessaire : il faut supprimer ton Fusion Drive à partir d'un démarrage sur un volume indépendant > le recréer de neuf sans erreur interne > récupérer tes données à ce nouveau volume.

Or j'avise un volume externe opportunément nommé *Clone disque Lucien* > avec une taille de *999 Go*. Si ce volume recèle un clone du *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* de ton Fusion Drive --> l'opération est aisée : démarrage sur le clone > suppression / re-création du Fusion Drive > clonage à rebour de *Clone disque Lucien* dans le nouveau *Macintosh HD* vide.

- qu'est-ce que tu penses de tout ça ?​


----------



## Kemforel (20 Août 2017)

C'est ce que je pensais faire avant de te lire sur le forum. Je pensais effacer complètement mon Fusion Drive et le reformater en utilisant utilitaire de disque. Vu que le formatage n'existe plus dans cette version, je pense qu'il faut recréer une partition après effacement.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2017)

Je peux te passer les commandes à exécuter dans le «Terminal» pour supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive. L'«Utilitaire de Disque» ne te le permettra pas.

Et deux petites questions : le volume *Clone disque Lucien* est-il bien un clone (à jour) du volume *Macintosh HD* du Fusion Drive ? - et quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Kemforel (20 Août 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je peux te passer les commandes à exécuter dans le «Terminal» pour supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive. L'«Utilitaire de Disque» ne te le permettra pas.
> 
> Et deux petites questions : le volume *Clone disque Lucien* est-il bien un clone (à jour) du volume *Macintosh HD* du Fusion Drive ? - et quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans *Macintosh HD* ?



Oui, le volume *clone disque Lucien* est bien un clone du volume *Macintosh HD* du Fusion Drive et il est à jour il y a 2 heures, je suis actuellement sur le clone. J'ai la version 10.12.6 de MacOs Sierra.

Et pour la commande "Terminal"  pour supprimer / recréer Fusion Drive c'est volontiers.
Dommage qu'utilitaire de disque ne permette pas cette opération.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2017)

. je viens de poster ce point pour voir s'afficher ton message - à cause d'un bogue des forums.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2017)

Alors ouvre le «Terminal» de ton clone et passe en copier-coller la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage deleteLVG C34A8B53-8A17-4A1D-85C2-2CA483731A69
```


cette commande supprime le Fusion Drive et libère les 2 disques en remontant des volumes intitulés *Untitled*.

Si tu n'as pas de message d'erreur > passe ensuite une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste le tableau retourné (sans cliché - dans une fenêtre de code).

=> on aura une vision de la nouvelle configuration.


----------



## Kemforel (20 Août 2017)

Cela à l'ait d'avoir fonctionner, voilà le résultat de diskutil list :


```
[imaclucien-2:~] lucien% diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                23.6 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                938.4 GB   disk1s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2017)

Par la commande :

```
diskutil rename disk0s2 SSD
```


tu renommes *SSD* le volume *Untitled* du SSD (purement cosmétique)

Par la commande :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk1 gpt jhfs+ HDD 100%
```


tu supprimes / recrées la table de partition *GUID* du HDD > en remontant un volume intitulé *HDD* sur la partition principale.

Par la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLVG Fusion disk0s2 disk1s2
```


tu crées la moitié d'un *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive (le *Conteneur Groupe de Volumes Logiques* intitulé *Fusion* + les 2 magasins de stockages *Physical VolumeS* sur les 2 partitions *disk0s2* et *disk1s2*).


le retour de commande t'affiche l'*UUID* de 32 caractères alpha-numériques de type : *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX *du* Logical Volume Group *--> tu le sélectionnes et par *⌘C* tu le copies dans le presse-papier.


Par la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage createLV XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```


tu crées la paire supérieure du *CoreStorage* Fusion  Drive (*Famille de Volume Logique* + *Volume Logique* sur lequel monte un volume *Macintosh HD*)

(tu t'arranges pour respecter les espaces > coller par *⌘V* l'*UUID* du presse-papier à la place exacte de mon *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX* > mettre bien entre *""* l'intitulé *"Macintosh HD"*)


Par les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```


tu obtiens les tableaux de la nouvelle configuration que tu postes ici.


----------



## Kemforel (20 Août 2017)

*Voilà :*


```
[imaclucien-2:~] lucien% diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  23.6 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion                  999.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 A584858A-D243-4EC9-8E2D-36FE186A1658
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```

*et :*


```
[imaclucien-2:~] lucien% diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 5A51458C-9A59-4CA4-AB6F-1B28884D8CA8
    =========================================================
    Name:         Fusion
    Status:       Online
    Size:         1023414636544 B (1.0 TB)
    Free Space:   61440 B (61.4 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 1F794677-FA64-4E89-A3A9-65D3F971B7D5
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     23553724416 B (23.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 719D81B1-B84C-4C01-B1E3-5A2BBF74010F
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     999860912128 B (999.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 8F63011C-C67F-4DDA-BE4D-A7D8363351D9
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume A584858A-D243-4EC9-8E2D-36FE186A1658
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          1022509842432 B (1.0 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Août 2017)

Nickel. Réussi.

Alors j'attire ton attention sur un point de détail. Tu t'aperçois que les 2 bandes *CoreStorage* sont flanquées de 2 petites partitions subalternes *Boot OS X* (*disk0s3* et *disk1s3*). Il s'agit de *partitions-booters* (*boot_helper_partitions*) nécessaires au déploiement du *Volume Logique*.

Or la 2è *partition-booter* (*disk1s3* - sur le HDD) occupe l'emplacement que devra avoir la partition de récupération *Recovery HD*. Pour que la création de la *Recovery HD* en *disk1s3* ne supprime pas le *booter* de la 2è bande *CoreStorage* > un dossier *booter* est injecté dans le volume *Recovery HD* > à côté du dossier recelant le *Recovery OS* de récupération > lors de la création de cette partition.

Cette opération complexe dépasse les capacités de logiciels de clonage - même de «Carbon Copy Cloner» qui ne sait pas convertir une *partition-booter* de *CoreStorage* en *Recovery HD* jouant le double rôle de booter et de récupération.

Ce petit topo pour dire : pour créer la *Recovery HD* en *disk1s3* (avec injection du dossier *booter* du *CoreStorage*) > il n'y a qu'une solution : déclencher un installateur (celui de «Sierra» pour toi) à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* du Fusion Drive. L'installateur a les compétences d'opérer la conversion que je t'ai décrite.

En conséquence tu as le choix :


cloner d'abord le volume *Clone disque Lucien* dans *Macintosh HD* > puis déclencher un installateur de «Sierra» à destination de *Macintosh HD* (les données sont conservées) ;


ou inversement > appliquer d'abord un installateur de «Sierra» à *Macintosh HD*  puis récupérer les données, soit via l'«Assistant de migration» (avec *Clone disque Lucien* en source) ; soit en clonant directement *Clone disque Lucien* dans *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Kemforel (20 Août 2017)

Super 
Que dire !!! merci, merci, merci pour ta disponibilité, tes compétences et tes explications.

Je vais donc cloner mon disque et ensuite déclencher l'installateur Sierra (j'ai une partition de récupération sur  le disque "clone Lucien).

Bonne soirée à toi.


----------



## kasual (19 Octobre 2017)

Salut tout le monde (et en particulier Monomaniac dont je suis les réponses liés au Core Storage sur pas mal de page du forum)

J'aurais dû poser ma problematique auparavant, j'ai tenté de suivre ses conseils et j'ai bien peur d'avoir fait de grosses bêtises en agissant seul.

Voici mon problème : je suis sur El Capitan et j'ai décidé il y a quelques mois de d'installer Ubuntu en Dual Boot avec l'application Refind en tant que Boot Manager auquel j'ai alloué 50Go d'espace disque. Souhaitant récupérer cet espace, j'ai tenté de supprimer la partition mais le message : 'Impossible de lire la carte de partion' apparaissait. J'ai donc créer un liveUSB Ubuntu afin de desinstaller l'OS avec OS Uninstaller, ce qui a fonctionné mais n'a eu aucune incidence sur le message de l'utilitaire de disque.

J'ai donc suivi la méthode de Monomaniac répondant à Genox puisque la configuration semblait identique (Microsoft Basic Data sur disk0s4 et une partition Linux de 4Go sur disk0s5).
J'ai donc supprimé ces partitions avec :
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4 (&5) mais ensuite, impossible de démonter les volumes ni de réalouer l'espace libre.
Dans l'utilitaire de disque, la partition de 50Go n'apparaissaient plus.

Je suis donc passé en mode Recovery pour réparer le disque mais il m'a indiqué qu'il était en bon état. En partitionant, impossible de supprimer la Partition 'Espace Libre'.

En essayant de redémarrer sur OS X, impossible : j'obtiens cet image :



De retour en Recovery, l'horreur : Macintosh HD n'est plus reconnu !

Je vous envoie les images de l'utilitaire de disque et des résultats diskutil list et diskutil cs list.










Veuillez m'excuser pour la qualité du post, je dois utiliser mon téléphone.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2017)

Salut *kasual
*
À inspecter ta capture > il apparaît que :


tu as toujours dans les *50 Go* d'espace libre dans la nature

la partition *disk0s2* du ci-devant volume  *Macintosh HD* a été corrompue logiquement

=> est-ce que tu avais des données à sauvegarder du volume *Macintosh HD* ? - si ce n'était pas le cas > il ne doit pas être difficile de te refaire une partition montant un volume vide *Macintosh HD* > de lui récupérer les *50 Go* d'espace libre > et de déclencher une ré-installation d'OS dans ce volume.


----------



## kasual (19 Octobre 2017)

Merci pour la rapidité de la réponse



macomaniac a dit:


> => est-ce que tu avais des données à sauvegarder du volume *Macintosh HD* ?



C'est malheureusement l'objet de mon désespoir, j'ai toutes mes données et mes applications dans ce volume et j'ai fait l'erreur de ne pas sauvegarder auparavant et il me semble que je ne peux plus y accéder.
Je n'ai pas réussi à poster cet image dans le précédent message




Celle-ci correspond à ce qui arrive lorsque je rentre mon mot de passe sur ma session.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2017)

Alors je te propose un procédé de contournement qui est le suivant -->


la bande de blocs du disque actuellement en espace-libre (50 Go) doit être située en queue de disque > en-dessous de la partition *disk0s3 Recovery HD*. Il y a moyen de reconvertir ces blocs libres à la forme d'une partition formellement définie > puis d'y injecter un système de fichiers qui montera un volume au format *JHFS+*. Tu pourras alors *Ré-installer OS X* à destination de ce volume de secours de queue de disque > et y ouvrir une session.


Toutes ces opérations n'auront en rien affecté la partition *disk0s2*. Il y a une possibilité que le *TYPE* logique seul de cette partition ait été affecté (son *code* de partition) > auquel cas un utilitaire spécial (en ligne de commande) peut remettre le bon code (*AF00*) qui redéfinira le *TYPE* de la partition à l'identique d'avant. Si c'est la seule chose qui ait été touchée > ton volume *Macintosh HD* remonterait comme un ballon à hélium. Mais il y a peut-être eu des modifications plus radicales apportées.

Passe la commande :

```
gpt show /dev/disk0
```


qui va te retourner le tableau de l'allocation des blocs du disque

=> fais une photo de ce tableau et poste-la ici (en bien détaillée comme celle du *diskutil list*).


----------



## kasual (19 Octobre 2017)

Voilà






J'espère le voir remonter comme un ballon à hélium !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2017)

Je vois clairement le tableau.

Alors à présent --> l'utilitaire *gpt* (qui écrit à la table de partition *GPT* de l'en-tête du disque) a une limitation : il est incapable d'opérer d'écriture (comme la ré-inscription d'une nouvelle partition) si un volume se trouve monté sur une partition. Il faut qu'aucun des volumes du disque concerné ne soit actuellement monté.

Or pour l'instant > démarré en mode *Recovery* local > tu es démarré sur un système de secours impliquant que le volume *Recovery HD* soit monté. Et il ne peut pas être démonté > puisque l'OS de secours dépend du montage de ce volume. Donc *gpt* ne peut rien faire.

Il faut donc que tu *re-démarres* > en tenant pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) à partir de l'écran noir --> tu vas avoir un logo de globe terrestre en rotation tout le temps du téléchargement en *RAM* d'un dossier de boot *Recovery* de *500 Mo* environ depuis l'AppStore (ça peut prendre 10'). Ton Mac re-démarrera à la fin sur ce système en *RAM*. Donc indépendant du disque interne.

Ainsi > aucun volume du disque interne n'étant monté > je pourrais te passer une commande *gpt* de reconstruction d'une partition avec la bande de blocs libres qui est bien située en queue de disque.

=> tu n'as qu'à démarrer par Internet comme décrit et signaler quand c'est fait (tu vas retrouver une session *Recovery* analogue à l'actuelle).


----------



## kasual (19 Octobre 2017)

J'ai réussi à atteindre ce mode cependant je n'arrive pas à rentrer mon mot de passe wifi en assayant avec Shift enfoncé, Ver. maj. et même en imaginant qu'il considère mon clavier comme américain.
Cependant, après une fausse manipulation (4 lettres tapés), une barre de chargement sous le globe terrestre est apparu et me voilà arriver en Recovery qui ressemble à s'y méprendre  au volume Recovery HD.
Dans le terminal, mon nom d'utilisateur est encore -bash-3.2#


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2017)

Alors voici la commande que tu vas taper avec soin en ce qui concerne les nombres (la numérotation des blocs de ton disque interne n'ayant pas varié d'un iota > j'utilise ta capture précédente pour construire ma commande) -->

```
gpt add -b 393323704 -s 96911010 -t hfs /dev/disk0
```

Si la commande passe > tu vas avoir un retour du genre :

```
/dev/disk0s4 added
```

=> est-ce que tu peux, dans ce cas, taper ici l'identifiant exact qui a été retourné (pas besoin de poster de photo) ? - si c'est bien *disk0s4* > tu n'as qu'à le dire simplement.


----------



## kasual (19 Octobre 2017)

Dans la première ligne de commande, ne serait-ce pas 96911015 comme selon le gpt show ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2017)

La commande est bien celle-ci : 

*gpt add -b* *393323704* *-s* *96911010* *-t hfs /dev/disk0*​l'option *-b* annonce le n° de bloc de départ pour la nouvelle partition et c'est bien le n° *393323704
*
l'option *-s* annonce le nombre total de blocs à ajouter à partir de cette marque et c'est bien *96911010 *blocs en tout (je laisse une marge de 5 blocs libres avant la sauvegarde de la *gpt* de fin du disque).


----------



## kasual (19 Octobre 2017)

D'accord, je n'avais pas compris l'intérêt de ces 5 octets.
Malheureusement, la commande me renvoie :
gpt add : unable to open device '/dev/disk0': Ressource busy


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2017)

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste ici une photo du tableau retourné


que je vérifie quel sont actuellement les n° assignés aux disques à partir d'un démarrage par internet. « *Resource busy* » signifie qu'un volume est monté sur le *disk0* > ce qui me paraît douteux pour ton disque interne > d'où la conjecture qu'il est peut-être identifié en *disk1* > le *disk0* étant celui de l'image-disque en *RAM*


----------



## kasual (19 Octobre 2017)

Celà signifie t'il donc que je n'ai pas réussi à booté en démarrage par internet ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2017)

Pourtant le disque interne est bien *disk0* comme je l'avais supposé d'entrée.

Il est impossible qu'un volume soit monté sur la partition *disk0s2* de l'OS et je ne vois pas comment les 2 autres partitions auraient des volumes montés, car leur type de partition (*EFI* et *Apple_Boot*) le proscrit.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk0
```


qui démonte de force tous les volumes supportés par le disque n°*0*

=> est-ce que tu obtiens quelque chose comme : 

```
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk0 was successful
```
 ou pas ?


----------



## kasual (19 Octobre 2017)

Oui !
J'obtiens donc bien
/dev/disk0s4 added


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2017)

_Pfuiiii !_ Hé ben... faut s'accrocher parfois... Bonne nouvelle.

Enchaîne avec la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ SOS disk0s4
```


qui injecte un système de fichiers *JHFS+* dans le conteneur de la partition *disk0s4* et remonte un volume intitulé *SOS*.

Si tu n'as pas de message d'erreur > passe un :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste une photo > que je vérifie la distribution des partitions.


----------



## kasual (19 Octobre 2017)




----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2017)

Tu as désormais un volume *SOS* de *49,6 Go* à ta disposition.

Si tu activais l'option : "*Ré-installer OS X*" de la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* de l'*Internet Recovery* > c'est l'OS-d'usine du Mac qui te serait proposé à réinstaller. Ce qui n'est pas intéressant.

Alors *re-démarre* (pour quitter l'OS de l'*Internet Recovery* en *RAM* - ce qui va l'effacer) > et tiens pressées les *2* touches *⌘R* à partir de l'écran noir. Tu vas donc revenir sur l'OS de secours de la *Recovery* locale (du disque) > et l'option "*Ré-installer OS X*" te proposera bien «El Capitan».

Active donc cette option : "*Ré-installer OS X*" à destination du volume *SOS* > et tu pourras dans un moment ouvrir une session dans l'OS «El Capitan» de ce volume. Tu n'auras qu'à le signaler alors.


----------



## kasual (20 Octobre 2017)

Accès ! Enfin ...!
¡ Viva mi connexión !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2017)

*¡ Hola !*

Je suppose que tu as pu ouvrir une session dans l'OS «El Capitan» installé dans le volume *SOS*.

Alors voici l'étape suivante : tu télécharges l'utilitaire ☞*gdisk*☜ (clique le lien rouge) de _Roderick Smith_ (le développeur de «rEFInd») > ce qui te fait acquérir un paquet d'installation intitulé : *gdisk-1.0.3.pkg*. Tu le double-cliques et un exécutable *gdisk* va se trouver installé à l'adresse : */usr/local/bin/gdisk* (*/usr* est un des répertoires invisibles graphiquement dans l'OS où se trouvent localisés des utilitaires exécutables). Tu peux désormais appeler directement *gdisk* dans le «Terminal».

----------

Tu lances le «Terminal» de l'OS (que tu trouves à l'adresse : Applications > Utilitaires > «Terminal.app»). Dans sa fenêtre > tu appelles *gdisk* à destination de la table de partition de ton disque interne qui est nécessairement *disk0* par la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
 --> après validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo* pour passer en droits *root* - car tu n'es plus *-bash-3.2#*, càd. un avatar de *root* ici > tu es *kasual$* : un simple admin, qui doit élever ses privilèges en s'authentifiant pour pouvoir adresser la table de partition *GPT* du disque) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau.

Tu devrais obtenir l'affichage suivant :

```
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help):
```
la dernière ligne *Command (? for help):* étant l'invite de commande du menu "*Main*" (principal) de *gdisk*. Il s'agit d'une interface interactive avec *gdisk* > où tu vas pouvoir saisir des commandes adressées à ce programme et consistant en la saisie de simples lettres suivie d'une validation avec la touche "Entrée" (↩︎) --> ce qui suscite chaque fois un retour d'affichage de *gdisk*.

Saisis la commande :

```
t
```
 (changer le *t*ype d'une partition) et ↩︎ --> tu obtiens le retour :

```
Partition number (1-5):
```
 te demandant de choisir un numéro de rang de partition comme cible.

Saisis la commande :

```
2
```
 (choix de la partition n°*2* du disque - celle qui est corrompue) et ↩︎ --> tu obtiens le retour :

```
Current type is 'xxxxxxxxxxxxx'
Hex code or GUID (L to show codes, Enter = AF00):
```
 - où je ne ne peux pas anticiper ce que le programme *gdisk* va détecter comme *type* (ou non type) logique actuel de ta partition --> quoi qu'il en soit > tu es invité à saisir un *code* désignant le nouveau *type* que tu veux voir inscrit dans la table *GPT* pour cette partition n°*2*.

Saisis la commande :

```
AF00
```
 (*A*pple_*F*ilesystem_*00* --> il s'agit de deux zéros) et ↩︎ --> tu obtiens le retour :

```
Changed type of partition to 'Apple HFS/HFS+'

Command (? for help):
```
 --> malgré la déclaration : "*type de partition changé à "Apple_HFS/HFS+*" > il faut bien comprendre que ce changement n'a été effectué que dans un cache du programme *gdisk* > et que la table *GPT* n'a pour l'instant pas le moins du monde été sur-écrite. Le *Command (? for help):* est le ré-affichage de l'invite de commande principale.

Saisis la commande :

```
w
```
 (*w*rite : écrire le cache à la table de partition *GPT*) et ↩︎ --> tu obtiens le retour :

```
Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
```
 --> l'alerte préliminaire dit que : la vérification finale a été accomplie. Le programme *gdisk* est sur le point d'écrire à la table de partition *GPT*. Cet acte d'écriture va éditer l'inscription dans la table de partitions existantes. Cette alerte est classique : elle est l'annonce de la totale supériorité logique du programme *gdisk* sur le programme standard *gpt* > en ce que *gdisk* est capable d'ouvrir la table de partition *GPT* d'un disque en mode "*live*" > alors que des volumes se trouvent actuellement montés, voire démarrés, sur des partitions de ce disque. Bien qu'on se trouve dans le cas d'une « *Resource busy* » (ressource occupée) > cet état de choses ne bloque pas *gdisk* qui va pouvoir doubler le *kernel* (le noyau du Système «El Capitan» démarré) qui charge actuellement les partitions de la table *GPT* du disque > pour écrire au fichier original de l'en-tête du disque.

Donc en réponse à la demande interactive : *Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):* (voulez-vous exécutez l'action ?) -->

Saisis la commande :

```
y
```
 (*y*es) et ↩︎ --> tu obtiens le retour :

```
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
```

Cette annonce classique de *gdisk* déclare exécutée l'édition de la table de partition *GPT* active du *disk0*. Les avertissements qui suivent reflètent la puissance opératoire de *gdisk* : le programme a été capable de modifier les écritures originales de la table de partition *GPT* de l'en-tête du disque > sans que le *kernel* s'en soit aperçu le moins du monde > car le *kernel* charge les partitions d'une table de partition dans l'équivalent d'une « mémoire-cache », ce qui fait qu'il est possible à un programme puissant de modifier les inscriptions des partitions dans la table originale sans que le chargement des partitions dans le cache de *kernel* soit le moins du monde affecté.

L'invite de commande normale du «Terminal» (du style : *kasual*$) est restituée, montrant que le programme *gdisk* a coupé. Il arrive, lorsque l'action d'écriture de *gdisk* est une rectification du *type* d'une partition (changement du code) > et que ce changement de *type* restaure la conformité avec le *système de fichiers* existant dans le conteneur de la partition > que le volume remonte instantanément (comme un ballon gonflé à l'hélium) sur la partition.

----------

Si le seul changement logique qui ait affecté la partition *disk0s2* a été une corruption de son *type* de partition > sans que le *système de fichiers JHFS+* ait été du tout affecté (pas de reformatage) --> alors la restauration du code *AF00* correct peut redonner immédiatement accès au *système de fichiers* pour le service *diskarbitrationd* de l'OS «El Capitan». Si ce service (qui est un serveur permanent de l'OS) détecte un *système de fichiers JHFS+* qui passe la probation sans erreur > il y a une chance qu'il passe instantanément la tâche au *kernel* de remonter le volume correspondant sur la partition.

Si tu ne vois pas affiché sur ton Bureau de session le volume *Mactinosh HD* remonté sur la partition *disk0s2* > *re-démarre* une fois > en rebootant sur le volume *SOS* et vérifie si le Finder t'affiche le volume *Macintosh HD*. Si ce n'est pas le cas (ou même si ça l'est) > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste le tableau des partitions retourné.

Tu seras du moins absolument sûr d'une chose : le *code* associé à la partition *disk0s2* est désormais le bon > donc son *type* est fixé adéquatement dans la table de partition *GPT* comme "porte d'accès" à la lecture du *système de fichiers* par le service *diskarbitrationd*. Si le volume *Macintosh HD* n'a pas été remonté dans la foulée > c'est qu'à partir de ton OS «Ubuntu» tu aurais affecté le *système de fichiers JHFS+* de la partition *disk0s2* et pas seulement le *type* de la partition en changeant son *code*.


----------



## kasual (20 Octobre 2017)

Enfin un message depuis mon Macbook !
Et enfin récupérer un 'diskutil list' qui ressemble à quelque chose !


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Alex:~ alex$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         200.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage SOS                     49.0 GB    disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS SOS                    +48.6 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s4
                                 9900089F-F2CC-4A7A-A3EE-272AA6F609A8
                                 Unencrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2017)

La partition *disk0s2* a bien récupéré son *TYPE* conforme = *Apple_HFS*. Mais je constate qu'aucun nom de volume ne lui est associé à la rubrique *NAME*. 

=> est-ce que tu as re-démarré après ton opération avec *gdisk* ?


----------



## kasual (20 Octobre 2017)

J'ai bien redémarré et je l'ai encore fait à l'instant mais aucun nom de volume n'apparait.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2017)

Est-ce que tu te souviens de l'opération que tu avais effectuée sur cette partition ? - tu étais dans «Ubuntu» ?


----------



## kasual (20 Octobre 2017)

Il me semble que je n'ai fait aucune commande concernant disk0s2 avant de poster ici.
J'ai seulement réparer le disque dans Utilitaire de Disque en mode Recovery après avoir suivi les commandes que tu as indiqués au tout début de ce topic. J'avais déjà supprimé Ubuntu avant d'avoir ce problème.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2017)

Je viens de relire ton 1er message.

Effectivement les 2 commandes par lesquelles tu avais supprimé les 2 partitions Linux (*disk0s4* & *disk0s5*) étaient valides et inoffensives pour la partition *disk0s2* de l'OS.

Je suppose que tu as passé ensuite une commande du type :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```

pour récupérer l'espace libre à la partition de l'OS > mais que ça n'a pas marché.

Est-ce que tu te souviens de ce qui a bloqué alors - genre : quel message d'erreur affiché dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» ?


----------



## kasual (20 Octobre 2017)

Peut-être des indices :

Je ne boot plus comme avant : plus d'attente de 5 secondes sur fond noir avec son d'ouverture, plus reFind en ouverture qui me propose un boot sur Linux (qui ne menait à rien), un boot OS X qui menait sur un bouton stop blanc sur fond noir que j'ai envoyé et le mode Recovery. Je boot directement sur la session SOS.


----------



## kasual (20 Octobre 2017)

Quelque chose comme *resizeVolume failed*


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2017)

Est-ce que tu te souviens si une vérification du système de fichiers s'était lancée et affichée > l'échec du re-dimensionnement intervenant à cause d'une erreur détectée > un message t'invitant à réparer le disque en re-démarrant sur le système de secours (= *Recovery*) ?

Ou bien si l'échec était intervenu immédiatement > un message indiquant que cette commande n'était pas supportée par le format de la partition ? - ce qui aurait alors signifié qu'un système de stockage *CoreStorage* était incrit sur la partition *disk0s2*. - est-ce que tu te souviens, si tu avais fait au départ un *diskutil list*, s'il y avait mention d'un type *Apple_Coretorage* de cette partition > ou s'il y avait affichage en bas de tableau d'un disque supplémentaire (internal, virtual) *disk1* intitulé *Logical Volume* avec un *UUID* de type : *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX* ?


----------



## kasual (20 Octobre 2017)

Après avoir effectué les commandes suivantes :

```
sudo diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4
sudo diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s5
```
J'ai ensuite effectué ces commandes qui ont échoués :

```
sudo diskutil umount force /dev/disk0s4
sudo diskutil umount force /dev/disk0s5
```
Et enfin celle ci qui a également échouée :

```
sudo diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```
Un message très court (1-2 ligne) m'a indiqué que l'espace disque n'a pas pu être récupéré.
Aucun message ne m'a invité a redémarrer en Recovery, c'est le message d'Alcor72, message #8 de ce topic qui m'a incité à le faire.

L'échec est donc intervenu immédiatement. Il est très probable que j'ai reçu ce message indiquant que cette commande n'était pas supportée par le format de la partition. Je ne sais pas s'il y avait un type Apple_Corestorage de cette partition.
Je n'ai eu de format  *XXXXXXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXXXXXXXXXX *dans un disque virtuel et physique. Seul mon disk0s2 a pris cette forme comme on le voit au message #61 en haut de cette page.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2017)

Comme tu es connecté, *kasui*, voici 2 commandes à passer qui devraient permettre de savoir si la partition *disk0s2* accueillait un système de fichiers *JHFS+* ou un système de stockage *CoreStorage*.

Par la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s3
```


tu montes le volume *Recovery HD* sur la partition *disk0s3* auxiliaire de la *disk0s2*

Par la commande :

```
ls -R /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


tu listes récursivement le contenu du volume *Recovery HD* monté

Tu n'as qu'à poster le tableau ici dans une fenêtre de *Code*.


=> s'il y a eu un système de stockage *CoreStorage* sur la partition *disk0s2* > alors il devrait y avoir *2* dossiers spéciaux dans le volume *Recovery HD* : le *com.apple.recovery.boot* du système de secours et un dossier *com.apple.Boot.R*  contenant le « *booter* » ou pré-démarreur du *Volume Logique* du *CoreStorage*.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

Voici le résultat.

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Alex:~ alex$ ls -R /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
AdminInfo.plist        com.apple.boot.R
System            com.apple.recovery.boot

/Volumes/Recovery HD/System:
Library

/Volumes/Recovery HD/System/Library:
CoreServices

/Volumes/Recovery HD/System/Library/CoreServices:
PlatformSupport.plist    SystemVersion.plist    boot.efi

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.R:
Library    System    usr

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.R/Library:
Preferences

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.R/Library/Preferences:
SystemConfiguration

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.R/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration:
com.apple.Boot.plist

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.R/System:
Library

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.R/System/Library:
Caches            PrelinkedKernels

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.R/System/Library/Caches:
com.apple.corestorage

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.R/System/Library/Caches/com.apple.corestorage:
EFILoginLocalizations        EncryptedRoot.plist.wipekey

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.R/System/Library/Caches/com.apple.corestorage/EFILoginLocalizations:
Lucida13.efires        disk_passwordUI.efires    preferences.efires
Lucida13White.efires    flag_picker.efires    unknown_userUI.efires
appleLogo.efires    guest_userUI.efires
battery.efires        loginui.efires

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.R/System/Library/PrelinkedKernels:
prelinkedkernel

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.R/usr:
standalone

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.R/usr/standalone:
i386

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.R/usr/standalone/i386:
EfiLoginUI

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.boot.R/usr/standalone/i386/EfiLoginUI:
Lucida13.efires        disk_passwordUI.efires    recoveryUI.efires
Lucida13White.efires    flag_picker.efires    recovery_user.efires
appleLogo.efires    guest_userUI.efires    sound.efires
battery.efires        loginui.efires        unknown_userUI.efires

/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot:
BaseSystem.chunklist    SystemVersion.plist    prelinkedkernel
BaseSystem.dmg        boot.efi
PlatformSupport.plist    com.apple.Boot.plist
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

Comme tu peux le voir > tu as *2* dossiers spéciaux dans le volume *Recovery HD* : le *com.apple.recovery.boot* standard qui contient le *RecoveryOS* de secours démarrable par *⌘R* ; et un *com.apple.boot.R* qui contient le « *booter* » ou pré-démarreur d'un *Volume Logique CoreStorage*.

La preuve est donc faite que le *TYPE* de la partition *disk0s2* était *Apple_CoreStorage* et pas *Apple_HFS*. C'est possiblement la raison pour laquelle le volume *Macintosh HD* n'a pas été remonté.

Je pense qu'il te reste une chance de faire remonter ton volume *Macintosh HD* et si tu es disponible > je veux bien te passer les commandes qui vont tenter cette opération.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

Je suis bien disponible, merci énormément pour toute cette aide, bien heureux qu'il reste une chance de les récupérer !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

Alors tu passes la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
 qui appelle *gdisk* sur le *disk0*.

Tu vas saisir la série suivante de commandes (en réponse aux demandes interactives de *gdisk*) > chacune validée chaque fois par la touche "Entrée" du clavier -->

```
t
2
af05
w
y
```


ce qui veut dire : changer le *t*ype de la partition n°*2* en le virant à *Apple_CoreStorage* (code *af05*) puis écrire (*w*) ce choix à la table de partition avec confirmation (*y*)

=> après cela > re-démarre avec "*alt*" > et vois si tu avises un volume *Macintosh HD*. Sinon > tu rebootes sur *SOS* > tu passes une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
et tu postes le tableau retourné.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

Allelujah !
Un message sous forme graphique est apparu pour me proposer de déverrouiller mon disque Macintosh HD qui est d'ailleurs désormais visible dans l'Utilitaire de disque.
Voici le tableau retourné :

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Alex:~ alex$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            200.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage SOS                     49.0 GB    disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS SOS                    +48.6 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s4
                                 9900089F-F2CC-4A7A-A3EE-272AA6F609A8
                                 Unencrypted
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +200.2 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 237B0F57-98AA-49A2-B42A-E0E87CBC2382
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```

J'attends tes conseils pour éviter les mauvaises manipulations.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

Ton volume est récupéré. Il était bien l'hôte d'un *CoreStorage* - Chiffré de surcroît.

Tu n'as qu'à re-démarrer en pressant la touche "*alt*" de l'écran noir jusqu'à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage > choisir de démarrer sur *Macintosh HD* > ce qui va t'obliger à déverrouiller le *Volume Logique* à un écran de login (avec ton mot-de-passe d'ouverture de session dans *Macintosh HD*) --> vois si le système charge et si tu peux ré-ouvrir ta session.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

Alors en suivant tes indications, j'arrive sur un écran me proposant uniquement la connexion à Recovery HD & SOS.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

Bon : on verra la suite demain. Car je ne suis pas du soir et là c'est déjà la nuit.

Un pas décisif a déjà été franchi dans la récupération.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

Moi également, je suis bien heureux de le revoir un peu plus en ordre.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

À ce point des opérations > tu peux fournir une indication décisive :


si tu re-démarres sur le volume *SOS* et ré-ouvres ta session d'utilisateur --> le Finder doit de nouveau afficher un panneau te demandant un mot-de-passe de déverrouillage pour remonter le volume *Macintosh HD* verrouillé.

si tu renseignes ton mot-de-passe de session d'utilisateur (dans *Macintosh HD*) --> est-ce que le Finder t'affiche l'icône du volume *Macintosh HD* sur le Bureau de session : signe que ce volume est monté ?

=> si oui > et quoi qu'il advienne par la suite --> tu peux déja considérer que tu as récupéré ton volume avec ses données.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

En redémarrant sur SOS, il me demande bien un mot de passe pour déverrouiller Macintosh HD.
Cependant, on ne me propose pas de démarrer sur Macintosh HD, Macintosh n'apparait pas sur le Bureau de la session SOS.
Dans l'utilitaire de disque, Macintosh HD n'était plus grisé mais considérait l'ensemble de mes fichiers (sur Macintosh HD) comme 'Autres'. Après réparation de disque sur le disque, il interprète de nouveau mes fichiers comme 'Apps, Photos, Audio, etc..'
Je tente de redémarrer pour voir si je peux désormais accéder à ce disque et je repose ici.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

Au démarrage, SOS se lance automatiquement et en maintenant 'Alt', j'ai encore le choix entre Recovery HD & SOS.
Après redémarrage, l'Utilitaire de Disque m'indique de nouveau que mes fichiers (sur Macintosh HD) sont tous considérés comme 'Autre'.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

C'est ajouté à mon *diskutil list* cette ligne :

```
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +200.2 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 237B0F57-98AA-49A2-B42A-E0E87CBC2382
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```

Une fois le disque réparé, j'ai enfin accès à Macintosh HD dans le finder.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

Je vois que le volume *Macintosh HD* est déclaré : Chiffré > Déverrouillé.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk2
```


qui retourne des informations sur *Macintosh HD*

et poste ici ce tableau.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

Voilà :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Alex:~ alex$ diskutil info disk2
   Device Identifier:        disk2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk2
   Whole:                    Yes
   Part of Whole:            disk2
   Device / Media Name:      APPLE SSD SM0256G

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD

   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Macintosh HD

   File System Personality:  Journaled HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
   Journal:                  Journal size 24576 KB at offset 0x19502000
   Owners:                   Enabled

   Content (IOContent):      Apple_HFS
   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 PCI
   SMART Status:             Not Supported
   Volume UUID:              516F5B82-B5A5-3462-BA7C-D232203C5C09
   Disk / Partition UUID:    237B0F57-98AA-49A2-B42A-E0E87CBC2382

   Total Size:               200.2 GB (200169676800 Bytes) (exactly 390956400 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        57.2 GB (57240010752 Bytes) (exactly 111796896 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          No

   Solid State:              Yes
   Virtual:                  Yes
   OS 9 Drivers:             No
   Low Level Format:         Not supported

   This disk is a Core Storage Logical Volume (LV).  Core Storage Information:
   LV UUID:                  237B0F57-98AA-49A2-B42A-E0E87CBC2382
   LVF UUID:                 AD297925-12EB-41C8-A0A7-5E2CEBB543B9
   LVG UUID:                 4F2BCEE6-B5D8-4377-8197-4694495F0A24
   Fusion Drive:             No
   Encrypted:                Yes
```

Une fois le disque réparé, j'ai enfin accès à Macintosh HD dans le finder.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

En effet : je vois que le volume *Macintosh HD* est monté (dans le répertoire invisible */Volumes* qui tient lieu d'espace de montage --> le Finder affichant graphiquement sur le Bureau les volumes montés at: */Volumes*).

Alors passe la commande (en copier-coller direct)  :

```
sudo bless --folder /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/System/Library/CoreServices --file /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
```
 (en t'authentifiant à l'aveugle à la demande de *password* - commande *sudo* - et en revalidant)


cette commande "bénit" l'en-tête du volume *Macintosh HD* --> ce qui le marque comme démarrable et inscrit le chemin au *boot_loader* de son OS afin que l'*EFI*  puisse le suivre pour exécution.

=> si tu n'as pas obtenu de message d'erreur > va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Disque de démarrage* --> est-ce que tu vois affiché le volume *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

Il est en effet présent et lorsque je déverrouille le cadenas,  je peux le sélectionner.

2 propositions s'offrent à moi : Redémarrer & Mode Disque Cible.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

Donc il va bien être reconnu par le *boot_manager* de l'*EFI *(gestionnaire de démarrage) à l'écran obtenu avec *alt*.

Tu déverrouilles le cadenas du panneau > tu *sélectionnes* le volume *Macintosh HD* --> ce qui inscrit en *NVRAM* une adresse de démarrage automatique pour l'*EFI* sur ce volume et tu presses le bouton : *Redémarrer*.

Ton Mac va re-démarrer > si tout se passe bien sur le volume *Macintosh HD* (avec un écran de déverrouillage où tu devras saisir ton mot-de-passe) --> tu n'as qu'à dire si tu as pu réouvrir ta session dans ce volume.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

En redémarrant, je suis arrivé sur l'écran de reFind Boot Manager : je me suis dis bonne nouvelle car ça signifie que j'ai enfin accès aux données de Macintosh HD puisque reFind est stocké sur ce disque (ce que je ne comprends pas car c'était tout de même le cas lorsque j'ai posté la première fois jusqu'à ce que soit créé la partition SOS)

Parmis les 3 propositions principales :
1. Boot EFI\ubuntu\grunbx64.efi from EFI
2. Boot Mac OS X from Recovery HD
3. Boot Mac OS X from Recovery HD

Le 2. permet bien de me connecter au volume "Macintosh HD"
Le 3. permet de me connecter au volume "SOS"

J'ai également la possibilité d'accéder à 2 modes Recovery qui, je suppose, sont ceux appartenant à chaque volume précédent.

J'ai donc pu accéder en m'identifiant au volume "Macintosh HD", ce qui me fait extraordinairement plaisir.

Il ne reste donc plus qu'à supprimer la partion SOS et allouer l'espace libre à "Macintosh HD". 
Je suppose que pour réaliser cette procédure, je peux maintenant effacer les partitions disk0s4 & disk0s5

```
sudo diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4
sudo diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s5
```
Puis effectuer une réallocation de l'espace libéré à la partition "Macintosh (disk0s2)

```
sudo diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```

J'attends ta confirmation avant d'effectuer ces commandes.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

Tu n'as pas besoin de *sudo* pour ces commandes.

Les deux premières sont correctes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s5
```


elles vont supprimer la partition du volume *SOS* et celle de son système de secours > en les virant à de l'espace libre.

La troisième n'est pas correcte > pour la raison précise suivante : elle n'est adéquate que si (et seulement si) la partition ciblée supporte un *système de fichiers JHFS+* en mode standard (càd. inscrit directement sur son en-tête). Or tel n'est pas le cas > car un système de stockage *CoreStorage* se trouve empilé sur cette partition > et le *système de fichiers JHFS+* en est seulement l'hôte sommital. La raison de ce *CoreStorage* est que tu as activé «FileVault» - un *CoreStorage* étant la condition de mise-en-place d'un chiffrement.

Il faut donc que tu passes à la place la commande adaptée au *CoreStorage* :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 237B0F57-98AA-49A2-B42A-E0E87CBC2382 0b
```


où tu remarqueras que cette commande > bâtie sur le même patron que l'autre > introduit la spécification *coreStorage* et le verbe adapté à cette spécificité : *resizeStack* (re-dimensionner la pile logique du *CoreStorage*) > avec pour domaine ciblé non l'identifiant de la partition brute de résidence > mais l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume* du *CoreStorage* - tout le reste étant identique.

Une fois l'opération effectuée > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste ici le tableau retourné.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

J'obtiens donc cette réponse :

```
MBP-de-Alex-2:~ alexkaminski$ diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4
The disk is in use by Core Storage as a Physical Volume
```
(_disk0s4 _&_ disk0s5_ sont déjà démontés)


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

Ah oui : pardon --> j'avais oublié que l'installateur facétieux d'«El Capitan» t'a collé (à l'insu de ton plein gré) un *CoreStorage* non-chiffré sur la partition *disk0s4*.

Tu n'as qu'à passer d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage revert 9900089F-F2CC-4A7A-A3EE-272AA6F609A8
```

qui va opérer la réversion logique du *CoreStorage* et redescendre le système de fichiers du volume *SOS* sur l'en-tête de la partition *disk0s4* --> lui rendant ainsi un statut classique

=> à partir de là > la commande d'effacement va passer.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

Pas de problème jusqu'à la dernière commande.


```
MBP-de-Alex-2:~ alexkaminski$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 237B0F57-98AA-49A2-B42A-E0E87CBC2382 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 237B0F57-98AA-49A2-B42A-E0E87CBC2382
Started CoreStorage operation
Error: -69722: You can't perform this resize unless it has a booter (target partition is probably too small)
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

Est-ce que tu peux poster le retour d'une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


que je voie quelle est la distribution logique sur le disque actuellement ?


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

Bien évidemment 


```
MBP-de-Alex-2:~ alexkaminski$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            200.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +200.2 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 237B0F57-98AA-49A2-B42A-E0E87CBC2382
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

Le *Logical Volume* exporté à partir de la partition *disk0s2* est identifié comme *disk2* (et pas *disk1* - qui était l'identifiant du *Logical Volume* exporté de la partition *disk0s4*). Le *kernel* ne s'est donc pas mis à jour de cette suppression en ce qui concerne les n° de disques.

Je ne suis pas certain que ce facteur suffise à expliquer le blocage de la commande > mais pour éliminer cette conjecture > re-démarre un coup > reviens dans ta session > repasse la commande : 

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 237B0F57-98AA-49A2-B42A-E0E87CBC2382 0b
```

=> et signale si elle passe ou si tu as encore le même exact message d'erreur. Auquel cas > je basculerai sur la conjecture n°2.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

On peut basculer sur la conjecture n°2 : message identique.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

Le message d'erreur que tu obtiens :

```
You can't perform this resize unless it has a booter
```


met en cause le « *booter* ». Le « *booter* » en question est contenu > à l'intérieur du volume *Recovery HD* de la partition *disk0s3* > dans le dossier *com.apple.Boot.R* qui flanque le dossier classique *com.apple.recovery.boot* du système de secours *RecoveryOS*.


ce « *booter* » assure la fonction de pré-démarrage du dispositif *CoreStorage* de la partition *disk0s2* > notamment l'acte d'exportation du *Logical Volume* à partir du magasin de stockage *Physical Volume* inscrit sur la partition *disk0s2*.


Le volume qui contient ce « *booter* » (= *Recovery HD*) et sa partition de résidence (*disk0s3*) > doivent être clonés en queue de disque > et l'original supprimé > pour que l'espace libre à récupérer > désormais intercalé et touchant la limite basse de la partition *disk0s2* > puisse être absorbé par cette partition.

Alors même que le « *booter* » : *com.apple.Boot.R* existe bien (dans *Recovery HD* > sur *disk0s3*) --> le message atteste qu'il n'est pas reconnu logiquement.

Je conjecture une corruption du « *booter* ».

Je te propose d'aller à : Menu  > Préférences Système > Sécurité et confidentialité > FileVault --> déverrouille le cadenas > presse le bouton : *Désactiver FileVault*. Ton Mac va re-démarrer une fois > puis un processus de déchiffrement s'effectuer en toile de fond de la session ouverte (tu pourras en suivre l'avancement dans le panneau *FileVault*).

Je pense que l'activation de «FileVault» est la racine de tous tes problèmes depuis le tout début > et qu'il faut désactiver cette fonction de chiffrement. Ce qui va de pair régulièment avec un déconstruction du *CoreStorage*.

=> tu n'as qu'à dire si cette désactivation de «FileVault» a été acceptée et si une jauge d'avancement du déchiffrement est active. Une fois ton volume *Macintosh HD* supporté par un *système de fichiers JHFS+* standard > il devrait être aisé de récupérer l'espace libre.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

La désactivation a bien été acceptée et la jauge est en progression.

Si j'ai bien saisi, il faudra donc effectuer cette fois la commande :


```
sudo diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Alex-2:~ alexkaminski$ sudo diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
Password:
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Volume bitmap needs minor repair for orphaned blocks
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD was found corrupt and needs to be repaired
File system check exit code is 8
Error: -69803: Couldn't modify partition map because file system verification failed; please verify and repair each volume individually and then try again
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

Le *système de fichiers JHFS+* comporte des erreurs. Ce qui fait avorter toute tentative de re-dimensionnement.

Démarre en mode *Recovery* (*⌘R*) > lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > fais un *S.O.S.* sur le volume *Macintosh HD*. Si tu obtiens à la fin un : "*Le volume Macintosh HD paraît en bon état*" > c'est que le système de fichiers est réparé.

[Note : on ne peut réparrer un système de fichiers qu'en démontant tous les volumes qu'il gère. D'où la nécessité de démarrer sur un autre Système que celui de l'OS, ici.]

De retour dans ta session > repasse la dernière commande.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

"*Le volume Macintosh HD paraît en bon état*" ✓
La commande fonctionne cependant pas de ré-allocation de l'espace :

```
Checking volume bitmap
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            200.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

```
MBP-de-Alex-2:~ alexkaminski$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
Password:
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  391382384      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  391792024     262144        
  392054168    1269536      3  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  393323704   96911015        
  490234719         32         Sec GPT table
  490234751          1         Sec GPT header
MBP-de-Alex-2:~ alexkaminski$
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

La distribution des blocs montre que :


tu as *391382384* blocs alloués à la partition *disk0s2* = *200 Go*

il y a un espace libre de *262144* blocs = *134 Mo* entre la partition *disk0s2* et la partition *disk0s3* (c'est la taille d'un ancien *booter*  : *Boot OS X* qui aurait dû être absorbé par le système de fichiers *JHFS+* de la partition *disk0s2*)

tu as *1269536* blocs de la partition *disk0s3* = *650 Mo*

tu as *96911015* blocs = *49,6 Go* de libre
=> bref : la commande n'arrive pas à marcher > à cause de la bande de blocs intercalaires de *134 Mo *entre la partition *disk0s2* (*Macintosh HD*) et la partition *disk0s3* (*Recovery HD*).

Re-démarre en mode *Recovery* > «Utilitaire de Disque» > fais un double *S.O.S.* --> sur le disque physique global et sur le volume *Macintosh HD.*

Revenu dans ta session > reposte le tableau d'une commande *gpt* comme ci-dessus.


----------



## kasual (21 Octobre 2017)

Après plusieurs tentative, le résultat reste le même.
Dans le processus du *S.O.S.* sur le volume *Macintosh HD*, je vois apparaitre la localisation de blocs libres et leur suppression mais ce n'est pas le cas sur le disque physique global.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2017)

Alors je te propose une manœuvre radicale (tu n'en es plus à une près).

Par la commande :

```
mkdir ~/Desktop/RECUP
```


tu crées un dossier vide intitulé *RECUP* sur ton Bureau

Par la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s3
```


tu montes le volume *Recovery HD* sur la partition *disk0s3*

Par la commande :

```
sudo cp -av /Volumes/Recovery\ HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.dmg /Volumes/Recovery\ HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.chunklist ~/Desktop/RECUP
```


tu copies les 2 éléments : *BaseSystem.dmg* & *BaseSystem.chunklist* recelés dans le volume --> dans le dossier *RECUP*

Par la commande :

```
sudo chflags -R nohidden ~/Desktop/RECUP
```


tu les rends visibles en supprimant le *flag* "*hidden*" qui les masquait

Tu télécharges à présent l'archive ☞*dmtest.zip*☜ (clique le lien rouge) depuis le dossier public de ma DropBox et tu déplaces l'exécutable *dmtest* dans le dossier *RECUP* de ton Bureau


c'est un programme 100% Apple, créé à l'époque de «Lion 10.7» et valide à travers la succession des OS > qui permet la recréation d'une «Recovery HD» à la place ciblée > à partir des 2 seules ressources : *BaseSystem.dmg* & *BaseSystem.chunklist*

Toutes ces opérations accomplies > tu passes une commande :

```
ls ~/Desktop/RECUP
```


qui liste les objets contenus dans le dossier *RECUP*

et tu postes ce tableau ici.

=> si tout est en ordre --> banzaï ! pour la suite.


----------



## kasual (22 Octobre 2017)

Et voilà !


```
MBP-de-Alex-2:Desktop alexkaminski$ ls ~/Desktop/RECUP
BaseSystem.chunklist    BaseSystem.dmg        dmtest
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2017)

Tu détiens dans le dossier *RECUP* de quoi recréer la partition «Recovery HD».

On peut donc supprimer la partition originale actuelle, qui est séparée de la partition *disk0s2* à laquelle elle devrait être collée par *134 Mo* d'espace libre irrécupérable.

Donc par la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
```


tu vires la partition *disk0s3* au statut d'espace libre

Il existe donc désormais une bande continue d'espace libre qui va du pied de la partition *disk0s2* à la queue du disque (là où est situé le *backup* de la *GPT* sur les *32* derniers blocs).

Par la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


tu récupères toute la bande d'espace libre à la partition *disk0s2*

Tu passes les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```


et tu postes les 2 tableaux pour vérification de l'état des lieux.


----------



## kasual (22 Octobre 2017)

Il me semble que tout se soit déroulé correctement :

```
MBP-de-Alex-2:~ alexkaminski$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.7 GB   disk0s2
MBP-de-Alex-2:~ alexkaminski$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
Password:
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  489562928      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  489972568     262151        
  490234719         32         Sec GPT table
  490234751          1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2017)

En effet. Le volume *Macintosh HD* est revenu à *250 Go*.

Alors passe la commande :

```
sudo ~/Desktop/RECUP/dmtest ensureRecoveryPartition / ~/Desktop/RECUP/BaseSystem.dmg 0 0 ~/Desktop/RECUP/BaseSystem.chunklist
```


qui appelle *dmtest* pour recréer une partition *Recovery HD* de *650 Mo* en *disk0s3* > à partir des 2 ressources : *BaseSystem.dmg* & *BaseSystem.chunklist*

Si tu vois défiler des lignes pendant plus d'une minute > c'est que la commande s'exécute. L'opération complétée > poste ici le tableau retourné par un *diskutil list*.


----------



## kasual (22 Octobre 2017)

Que c'est beau 


```
MBP-de-Alex-2:~ alexkaminski$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2017)

La question paraît enfin résolue de A à Z. Je n'avais encore jamais vu une telle cascade de problèmes s'enchaînant les uns sur les autres sans répit.

Tu pourrais garder le dossier *RECUP* à l'abri dans tes documents (par exemple) - au cas où il te faudrait recréer la partition de secours.

Par curiosité : quel est ton modèle de Mac et son année ? - au point où tu en es > autant conclure par une commande bouffonne pour le savoir --> passe la commande :

```
curl -s http://support-sp.apple.com/sp/product?cc=`system_profiler SPHardwareDataType | awk '/Serial/ {print $4}' | cut -c 9-` |
   sed 's|.*<configCode>\(.*\)</configCode>.*|\1|'
```

et tu verras s'afficher la réponse.


----------



## kasual (22 Octobre 2017)

Pour info :

```
MacBook Pro (Retina, 13-inch, Early 2015)
```

Un gigantesque merci pour toutes ces réponses, pour m'avoir accordé une si grande partie de ton temps que je suppose immensément précieux, pour ta patience et pour avoir sauvé mes données (Mon fils se nommera Macomaniac  )

Je suis étudiant en audiovisuel et donc pas mal de celles-ci sont récentes, non sauvegardées et d'une importance capitale.

Avant toute manipulation de ce genre, je prendrai dorénavant la peine de bien sauvegarder l'intégralité de mes données.


Si j'ai bien tout compris (et pour bien saisir le protocole que nous avons employé) :

Lorsque j'ai supprimé les partitions attribuées à Ubuntu (anciennement _disk0s4_ & _disk0s5_), je les ai transformés en une bande de blocs libres, invisible sur le premier _diskutil list_, mais visible sur le tableau de l'allocation des blocs du disque :

```
gpt show /dev/disk0
```
Nous avons converti ces blocs en une partition formelle grâce à l'utilitaire *gpt* (qui écrit à la table de partition *GPT* de l'en-tête du disque) . Pour cela, nous nous sommes connectés à un mode *Internet-Recovery* pour travailler uniquement sur la *RAM *car cet utilitaire est incapable d'écrire si un volume se trouve monté sur une partition du disque en question.

Puis, nous avons indiqué à l'utilitaire *gpt *le n° de bloc de départ et le nombre total de blocs à ajouter (avec une marge de 5 blocs libres) en forçant le démontage des volumes sur le _disk0 _:

```
gpt add -b ‘n° de bloc de départ’ -s ‘nombre total de blocs à ajouter - 5’ -t hfs /dev/disk0
```
Après avoir créé ce nouveau _disk0s4_, nous lui avons injecté un système de fichiers *JHFS+ *et l'avons nommé* SOS* :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ SOS disk0s4
```
Ainsi, il a été possible de redémarrer sur cette partition en mode *Recovery local* et d'y installer *OS X*.

Après installation, nous avons pu nous rendre directement sur le volume *SOS *sur lequel il a fallu installer *gdisk* qui est un utilitaire permettant de patronner des disques en ligne de commande et plus précisément, ce qui nous a intéressés dans ce cas, modifier le *TYPE* d'une partition (les commandes sont précisés en appuyant sur "?").

Il a d'abord fallu vérifier de quel type de partition mon volume "Macintosh HD" était constitué auparavant et, après avoir remonté le _disk0s3_ (Recovery HD) et lister récursivement ce volume :

```
ls -R /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```
Nous avons pu déterminer que le *TYPE* de la partition que je souhaitais récupérer était *Apple_CoreStorage *(AF05) et non *Apple_HFS *(AF00), ce que nous avons pu déterminer par la présence de *com.apple.recovery.boot *&* com.apple.boot.R *dans la liste de contenus du _disk0s3_. 

Une réparation de disque a permis de rendre lisibles les informations contenues dans le volume "Macintosh HD"

Il a ensuite fallu "bénir" l'en-tête de ce volume, c'est-à-dire le marquer comme démarrable et inscrire son chemin au *boot_loader* de l'OS afin que l'*EFI* puisse le suivre pour exécution.

Il a ensuite suffi de *redémarrer *en sélectionnant le volume "Macintosh HD" comme disque de démarrage dans le *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Disque de démarrage*.


Il ne restait donc plus qu'à supprimer la partition SOS et allouer l'espace libre à "Macintosh HD".

Il a d'abord fallu rendre un statut classique au volume *SOS* en opérant une réversion logique au *CoreStorage* donc redescendre le système de fichiers du volume *SOS* sur l'en-tête de la partition *disk0s4 *:

```
diskutil coreStorage revert ‘UUID du Logical Volume (disk2) du CoreStorage’
```
Ensuite, il a été possible de supprimer la partition du volume *SOS *(_disk0s4_) et de son système de secours :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4
```
Il aurait ensuite fallu allouer l'espace libre à "Macintosh HD" par la commande propre au *CoreStorage* :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack "UUID du Logical Volume (disk4) du CoreStorage 0b
```
Cependant, une corruption du *booter *(existant car présent dans Recovery HD > sur _disk0s3 _mais non reconnu logiquement) nous a dirigé vers une désactivation du processus de chiffrement *FileVault* ce qui a emmené une décontraction du *CoreStorage*.

Ne restait plus qu'à effectuer la commande propre au système *JHFS+ *afin d'allouer l'espace libre à "Macintosh HD" :

```
sudo diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```
Cependant,  une bande de blocs intercalaires entre la partition _disk0s2 _(Macintosh HD) et la partition _disk0s3_ (Recovery HD) avortait toute tentative de re-dimensionnement, ce qui aurait pu être résolu par une réparation de disque en mode *Recovery* (on ne peut réparer un système de fichiers qu'en démontant tous les volumes qu'il gère d'où l'utilisation de ce mode).
Mais cette action n'ayant pas fonctionné, nous avons copié les fichiers *BaseSystem.dmg* & *BaseSystem.chunklist *afin de supprimer le volume Recovery HD pour ensuite ré-allouer l'espace disque à Macintosh HD que nous avons eu la possibilité de reconstruire grâce à l'exécutable *dmtest *qui permet la recréation d'une «Recovery HD» à partir de ces 2 seules ressources.


J'ai quelques questions pour clore cette aventure :

    •    Qu'est-ce qui a pu causer la modification de la table de partition *GPT *ou du *TYPE* de mon volume 'Macintosh HD' pour le rendre illisible ?

    •    Qu'est-ce qu'a permis la réversion logique du *CoreStorage* ? (Je n'ai pas saisi "redescendre le système de fichiers du volume *SOS* sur l'en-tête de la partition *disk0s4*"

    •    En quoi *FileVault* était à l'origine de la corruption du *bosser *?

    •    Comment as-tu pu accéder à ces connaissances ?

Ces derniers temps, j'essaie de faire évoluer mes compétences en informatique et tout cela m'a appris beaucoup de choses. 

Plus qu'une simple résolution de problèmes, c'était une belle aventure à la fois ludique (bien qu'angoissante) et pédagogique.
Encore merci pour tout !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Octobre 2017)

Tu as superbement repris la suite des démarches logiques qui ont été effectuées. Il faut dire qu'il n'y a eu à aucun moment d'étape "libératoire" - le genre où : pof ! tout est réglé d'un coup.



kasual a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui a pu causer la modification de la table de partition *GPT *ou du *TYPE* de mon volume 'Macintosh HD' pour le rendre illisible ?



Eh bien ! figure-toi que je me le demande toujours. Après avoir supprimé les 2 partitions Ubuntu de *50 Go* en tout > tu as passé la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```
qui n'est pertinente que si la partition *disk0s2* porte un système de fichiers *JHFS+* classique et pas un *CoreStorage*. Car dans ce cas > il faut passer une commande du type :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack [LV-UUID] 0b
```
Donc ta commande était non-peritinente à cause du *CoreStorage* > mais normalement elle est avortée dans ce cas-là. Est-ce qu'elle a pu susciter des effets en chaîne ? - parce que le dispositif logique : { *CoreStorage* > avec volume *JHFS+* résidant sur la couche du *Volume Logique* } était déjà grevé d'erreurs ? --> c'est une éventualité.

Pourquoi ensuite cette cascade d'incidents ? - je me demandais si tu n'avais pas un Mac ancien avec une nappe défaillante > mais avec un _MacBook Pro Retina 2015_ qui a un SSD PCie barrette connecté directement à la Carte-Mère > ça ne peut pas être la cas.

----------



kasual a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'a permis la réversion logique du *CoreStorage* ?



Tu avais activé «FileVault» qui met en place un chiffrement protégeant l'accès au volume de l'OS. Et c'est là que les choses se compliquent --> pour rendre possible ce chiffrement > les ingénieurs de la  ont inventé à l'époque de «Lion 10.7» (OS injustement décrié) un système de stockage dit *CoreStorage*. En résumé : la partition *disk0s2* est logiquement convertie au statut de *Physical Volume* : magasin de stockage physique. En regard > s'exporte un disque virtuel *Logical Volume* qui est une redondance logique de l'espace du *Physical Volume*. Sur l'en-tête du disque virtuel *Logical Volume* > est ancré le système de fichiers *JHFS+* > qui monte donc un volume *Mactintosh HD* sur l'espace logique du *Logical Volume*.

Il y a donc 2 couches logiques intercalaires : *Physical Volume / Logical Volume* > définies par des *headers* (en-têtes) inscrits sur la partition de résidence *disk0s2*. Ces deux disques virtuels sont reliés par un processus de traduction des blocs logiques de l'un dans ceux de l'autre. S'il y a un chiffrement > les blocs logiques du *Physical Volume* seuls sont chiffrés > les blocs logiques du *Logical Volume* non : ils sont la contrepartie déchiffrée de ceux du *Physical Volume* > grâce au traducteur qui emploie un algorithme de déchiffrement.

Le *Logical Volume* est verrouillé au départ par le statut chiffré du *Physical Volume* qui est la base de données d'écritures. Le déverrouillage du *Logical Volume* > et son exportation logique > ne se font jamais automatiquement (sinon, à quoi servirait le chiffrement ?) > mais par l'intermédiaire d'un gestionnaire de pré-démarrage : le « *booter* » > qui affiche un écran de déverrouillage et déclenche d'exportation.

Le « *booter* » doit nécessairement résider dans le volume qui monte sur une partition accollée à celle où est inscrit le *Physical Volume* du *CoreStorage* = une *disk0s3* pour une *disk0s2*. Mais il y a un petit problème : en *disk0s3* > doit nécessairement résider la partition de récupération sur laquelle monte le volume *Recovery HD*. Qu'à cela ne tienne : le problème a été réglé par la coexistence de 2 dossiers aux fonctions différentes dans le volume *Recovery HD* : le dossier *com.apple.recovery.boot* contenant le *RecoveryOS* et le dossier *com.apple.Boot.R* recelant le « *booter* » du *CoreStorage*.

Il faut bien comprendre qu'au démarrage du Mac > le *Volume Logique* verrouillé n'est jamais monté automatiquement. Donc le volume *Macintosh HD* qui est son hôte est inadressable en terme de boot. C'est donc le « *booter* » du volume *Recovery HD* qui réceptionne le rôle de démarrage : l'en-tête du volume *Recovery HD* est béni (*blessed*) de telle sorte que le chemin pour l'*EFI* pointe sur le *boot_loader boot.efi* du dossier « *booter* ». Suite à cette bénédiction > le volume *Recovery HD* monté à l'écran du *boot_manager* (touche *alt* - dans le temps du boot tous les volumes sont montés et adressables --> les démarrables sont donc affichés) est donc monté en tant que volume de pré-démarrage du volume *Macintosh HD* non monté et inaccessible. Ainsi > le volume *Recovery HD* monté > est monté en mode boot sous le *disk_label* : *Macintosh HD* > càd. l'intitulé de son volume de référence (lequel n'est pas monté).

Dommage collatéral : le chemin de boot sur l'en-tête du volume *Recovery HD* ne pointe plus sur le *boot_loader boot.efi* du *RecoveryOS* --> le volume *Recovery HD* ne peut donc plus être affiché en tant que volume de démarrage de l'OS de secours. Solution au problème : une commande *⌘R* lance directement le démarrage du *RecoveryOS* dont le volume est inaffichable en tant que tel.

Le problème chez toi est que la partition du « *booter* » du *CoreStorage* (la *disk0s3*, donc) était séparée par une bande de blocs libres de *134 Mo* de la partition *disk0s2* de résidence du *Physical Volume* du *CoreStorage*. Situation anormale : les 2 partitions doivent être accollées sans espace de blocs libres. Le dossier du « *booter* » (contenu dans le volume *Recovery HD*) assumait des fonctions de pré-démarrage du *CoreStorage* (heureusement, encore) > mais sa partition ne semblait pas reconnue par une commande de repartitionnement comme partition du « *booter* » ayant à être déplacée sur les blocs en concomitance de la partition de référence du *CoreStorage disk0s2*.

Bref... une situation inextricable. La désactivation de «FileVault» a supprimé logiquement le système de stockage *CoreStorage*. Donc les couches logiques : *Physical Volume* et *Logical Volume* ont été déconstruites > et le *système de fichiers JHFS+* s'est retrouvé inscrit sur l'en-tête brut de la partition *disk0s2* (d'où l'image : descendez, on vous demande). Par effet collatéral : le dossier du « *booter* » : *com.apple.Boot.R* a été supprimé dans le volume *Recovery HD* > qui est redevenu le volume exclusif du *RecoveryOS*.

Il s'est trouvé dans ton cas que cette partition *Recovery HD disk0s3* à fonction désormais réduite à celle de secours > ne permettait toujours pas un re-dimensionnement de la *disk0s2* > car elle était toujours séparée par la bande de blocs libres de *134 Mo*. Bande trop petite pour que le *système de fichiers JHFS+* de la *disk0s2* puisse être étiré afin de la récupérer. Donc : sauvegarde des 2 ressources-clés du dossier *com.apple.recovery.boot* > suppression de la *disk0s3* > re-dimensionnement de la *disk0s2* > recours à *dmtest* pour recréer la *disk0s3*.

Par ailleurs > l'installateur d'«El Capitan» avait créé également un *CoreStorage* sur la partition *disk0s4*. *CoreStorage* non chiffré, lui, mais qui avait aussi son pré-démarreur (« *booter* ») dans le volume de la *Recovery HD disk0s5*. Lorsqu'un *CoreStorage* existe > son disque virtuel *Physical Volume* est identique à sa partition d'inscription = *disk0s2* ou *disk0s4*. Mais le *Logical Volume* qui s'exporte en regard > a le statut logique de disque logique virtuel de second ordre > puisque c'est sur son espace-disque que se trouve monté le volume standard *Macintosh HD* ou *SOS*. En cette qualité de disque virtuel > il est identifié comme un *disk1* ou un *disk2* par rapport au disque physique *disk0*.

Le *kernel* (noyau du Système démarré) charge ce statut de disque secondaire rapporté au *Physical Volume* de la partition concernée comme à sa base de données. Il n'est pas alors possible de supprimer directement cette partition (la *disk0s4*, par exemple) > parce qu'elle est la partition de résidence du *Physical Volume* d'un *CoreStorage* > dont le disque secondaire *Logical Volume* est chargé par le kernel comme un disque de second ordre. La "ressource" de la partition est considérée comme occupée. Il faut supprimer le dispositif *CoreStorage* > ce qui refait du *système de fichiers JHFS+* sur l'en-tête de la partition le gestionnaire direct de la partition > et alors on peut supprimer la partition.

----------



kasual a dit:


> • Comment as-tu pu accéder à ces connaissances ?



Je n'ai aucune formation informatique non plus qu'aucun métier dans l'informatique. J'ai une formation de Lettres Classiques, Philosophie et Logique Mathématique. À l'instar du dispositif du traduction qui permet la transformation des écritures chiffrées d'un *Physical Volume* dans l'espace logique déchiffré du *Logical Volume* d'un *CoreStorage* > je procède à une transformation en continu du langage informatique dans le langage naturel et vice-versa. Jusqu'à une certaine limite > la traduction opère.


----------



## Guillaume83700 (11 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
a mon tour d'avoir un petit peu besoin d'aide.... suite à une installation avortée de windows avec bootcamp qui s'est inachevée pour cause de coupure de courant.....
je poste donc les éléments qui permettrons peut-etre de résoudre mon probleme:

```
iMac-de-Guillaume:~ guillaume$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            225.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +252.3 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 867F2C7E-B3A7-42ED-90BE-0066C6D06161
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

iMac-de-Guillaume:~ guillaume$
iMac-de-Guillaume:~ guillaume$
iMac-de-Guillaume:~ guillaume$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 55B2D7B9-8DB7-48BF-BC02-1EC8A474D530
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         253336272896 B (253.3 GB)
    Free Space:   40960 B (41.0 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume F9ACCCB3-7CFC-4309-ACF5-9F259FD22664
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     27551166464 B (27.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 9611E0B4-2A62-46DA-BB11-C2896AF8DAE4
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     225785106432 B (225.8 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 52E42FBB-F902-46B5-A0F4-F63C4E5E0596
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 867F2C7E-B3A7-42ED-90BE-0066C6D06161
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          252325134336 B (252.3 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
iMac-de-Guillaume:~ guillaume$
```

Bref, j'a un fusion drive de 1To mais seulement 225Go utilisés et reconnus....
Merci par avance de vos retours.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour *Guillaume
*
Tu ne peux pas récupérer dans les conditions actuelles l'espace libre situé sur le HDD > en-dessous de la partition *disk0s2* qui fait seulement *225 Go* (au lieu de *1 To*) --> pour la raison suivante :


il manque en *disk0s3* une partition *Recovery HD* > dont le volume, outre l'hébergement du système de secours *RecoveryOS* > recèle le « *booter* » ou prédémarreur de la bande *CoreStorage* de la partition du dessus (*disk0s2*). Sans l'existence de ce « *booter* » --> il est absolument impossible d'engager un re-dimensionnement.


la seule méthode pour recréer la partition « *booter* » *disk0s3* est de ré-installer l'OS existant dans le volume *Macintosh HD*.

=> la question devient donc : quel est cet OS ?


----------



## Guillaume83700 (11 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Guillaume
> *
> Tu ne peux pas récupérer dans les conditions actuelles l'espace libre situé sur le HDD > en-dessous de la partition *disk0s2* qui fait seulement *225 Go* (au lieu de *1 To*) --> pour la raison suivante :
> 
> ...


Merci de ta réponse rapide, je suis avec high sierra


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Alors bien sûr tu pourrais choisir de ré-installer High Sierra en démarrant en mode *Recovery* > puis en activant l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*. Simplement > pendant tout le temps du téléchargemen des *4,8 Go* de l'installateur à partir de l'AppStore > tu en serais à contempler un écran fixe sans pouvoir rien faire.

Je te conseille donc d'emprunter l'alternative suivante : sans quitter ta session > tu te connectes à l'AppStore > et tu choisis de re-télécharger un installateur de High Sierra (qui va se logger dans le répertoire des Applications). Ainsi --> pendant tout le temps de ce téléchargement en toile de fond de ta session > tu pourras te distraire en surfant sur le net ou opérer plus sérieusement dans ta session.

- si tu as des questions addtionnelles concernant le problème que tu as évoqué ici > tu peux les poser tranquillement pendant que le téléchargement s'opère...


----------



## Guillaume83700 (11 Décembre 2017)

hum...... m'etant déja comfronté au pb de la réinstallation, j'ai sur clé usb un install de high sierra. (au moins une bonne chose).
Me pose alors deux questions:
- dois-je sélectionner quelques chose de particulier au moment de l'installation de high sierra?
- apres installation a neuf, pourrai-je utiliser mon time machine pour tout retrouver?
merci encore _macomaniac_ pour ta rapidité et la clarté de tes réponses


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Est-ce que ta clé est démarrable ou bien est-ce que tu as simplement copié un *Install macOS High Sierra.app* dans son volume ?

(je réponds à tes questions ensuite)


----------



## Guillaume83700 (11 Décembre 2017)

La Clé bootable.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Un peu en retard alors sur tes questions -->



Guillaume83700 a dit:


> dois-je sélectionner quelques chose de particulier au moment de l'installation de high sierra?



simplement le volume de destination = *Macintosh HD* (ce que tu as dû faire)



Guillaume83700 a dit:


> apres installation a neuf, pourrai-je utiliser mon time machine pour tout retrouver?



si tu as bien déclenché l'installation à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* sans autre action (comme un reformatage préalable) --> alors seul le Logiciel du Système va être restauré > dans la préservation du compte d'utilisateur - avec ses données et préférences - et des applications tierces installées. Conséquence : nul besoin de récupérer les données d'une sauvegarde Time Machine.

Mais --> avant même la restauration du Logiciel-Système > la partition *disk0s3* manquante va être recréée sur le HDD par le programme d'installation. Cette recréation est la condition _sine qua non_ pour la récupération de l'espace manquant après l'opération de ré-installation.


----------



## Guillaume83700 (11 Décembre 2017)

Malheureusement, dans la boite de dialogue de l'installation de high sierra, le "macintosh HD" etait grisé, non selectionnable pour l'installation.
Malgré un formatage, je reste sur un disque inutilisable.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Est-ce que tu as un clone ou une sauvegarde Time Machine complète du contenu du volume *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Guillaume83700 (11 Décembre 2017)

Oui j'ai le time machine complet.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Avant d'engager des opérations radicales > repasse (pour toi-même) une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui va ré-afficher le tableau des disques. C'est pour que tu vérifies quel est l'identifiant actuel du disque du HDD (*1 To*). Dans le précédent tableau > c'était *disk0* > mais d'un re-démarrage à l'autre > ça peut devenir *disk1* (c'est un index d'ordre temporel d'attachement au Mac). Je vais supposer dans ma commande qu'il s'agit toujours de *disk0* > si c'était actuellement *disk1* > change le n° dans la commande ci-dessous.

Saisis la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 (une demande de *password* s'affiche après validation - commande *sudo* --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau)


cette commande affiche le tableau de la distribution des blocs du HDD

=> Tu n'as qu'à le poster ici.


----------



## Guillaume83700 (11 Décembre 2017)

alors... apres restauration avec time machine voici ce que tu m'as demandé:

```
iMac-de-Guillaume:~ guillaume$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            225.8 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +252.3 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 FD98D637-6D42-49C5-A5EE-3FD3D9CA7CE0
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```

et 

```
iMac-de-Guillaume:~ guillaume$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
gpt show: unable to open device '/dev/disk0': Operation not permitted
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Bon : je vois que la restauration TM a recréé ceci -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

Donc tu peux passer la commande (en copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack FD98D637-6D42-49C5-A5EE-3FD3D9CA7CE0 0b
```


cette commande ordonne la récupération de l'espace libre au *CoreStorage*

=> si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Guillaume83700 (11 Décembre 2017)

Yeeessssss!!!! Il semble que tu aies résolu mon problème:


```
iMac-de-Guillaume:~ guillaume$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 FD98D637-6D42-49C5-A5EE-3FD3D9CA7CE0
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Plus de problème en effet.

Je ne suis l'auteur que du diagnostic de la cause du problème (l'absence d'une partition *disk0s3* jouant le rôle de « *booter* » sur le HDD) et de la technique finale de récupération de l'espace (la commande du *Terminal*).

Tu es l'auteur de la recréation de la partition *disk0s3* via la récupération de ta sauvegarde TM (j'avais oublié que le programme de Time Machine est très bien capable de recréer une *Recovery HD* absente à la place voulue).

Du travail coopératif - en somme-


----------



## Guillaume83700 (11 Décembre 2017)

Va pour la coopération mais je suis venu avec un problème et je repars avec une solution....Merci bcp pour la rapidité de réponse.


----------



## swissvb (11 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à Tous,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum ; j'ai trouvé les explications de Macomaniac pour Virgile super claires, du coup de je suis lancé pour supprimer la partition Bootcamp.
Pas de souci pour effectuer la commande lors du redémarrage sur la partition de récupération auxiliaire.
*- b2)* Si c'est le cas chez toi, re-démarre alors par *⌘R* sur la partition de récupération auxiliaire Recovery HD et lance l'«Utiltaire de Disque» affiché dans le panneau des 4 Utilitaires OS X => sélectionne dans la colonne de gauche ton volume Mac OS et fais un _S.O.S. _dessus.​J'ai bien le résultat "_le volume Mac OS semble être en bon état_".
​En revanche, la suite se passage moins bien : 
"tu n'as plus qu'à re-démarrer sur ton OS et dans le «Terminal» re-passer la commande *b)* qui devrait être honorée ce coup-ci.​Voici les commandes passées dans le Terminal après reboot:

*diskutil list*
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            2.2 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

*diskutil cs list*
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found

*sudo diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b*
..... (checking plein de trucs - tout semble OK)
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Error: -69742: The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small; please try a different disk or partition, or make a larger change​
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce que je dois faire pour récupérer les 600 GB qu'il me manque ?
Merci d'avance - Swissvb


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Salut *Swissvb
*
La commande que tu as passée est valide et le système de fichiers étant sans erreurs --> elle aurait dû passer. Son échec me laisse penser qu'il doit y avoir un problème sous-jacent qui n'apparaît pas dans le tableau des partitions.

Permets-moi une question initiale : quel OS utilises-tu actuellement ?


----------



## swissvb (13 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Swissvb
> *
> La commande que tu as passée est valide et le système de fichiers étant sans erreurs --> elle aurait dû passer. Son échec me laisse penser qu'il doit y avoir un problème sous-jacent qui n'apparaît pas dans le tableau des partitions.
> 
> Permets-moi une question initiale : quel OS utilises-tu actuellement ?



Bonjour Macomaniac,
Je suis sous El Capitan... raison pour laquelle l'assistant Bootcamp ne pouvait pas supprimer la partition Windows.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Décembre 2017)

Salut

Tu devrais tenter ceci dans le terminal :
*diskutil repairDisk disk0*
Tu vas avoir un message :
_Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N)_
Là tu réponds y
puis faire un 
*diskutil repairvolume disk0s2*
et enfin refaire
*diskutil resizevolume disk0s2 0b*


----------



## Locke (13 Décembre 2017)

swissvb a dit:


> Je suis sous El Capitan... raison pour laquelle l'assistant Bootcamp ne pouvait pas supprimer la partition Windows.


Négatif, aucun rapport avec la version de macOS, Assistant Boot Camp n'a jamais posé de problème depuis Lion, tant est-il de n'avoir jamais bidouillé la partition avec Utilitaire de disque. Dès l'instant ou on tente quoi que ce soit avec Utilitaire de disque, il y aura corruption du boot de démarrage.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

Le cas de *swissvb* est intéressant > car il atteste d'une énigme logique.

Le tableau des partitions de son disque est -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            2.2 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

On voit donc qu'il manque *800 Go* qui ont le statut d'espace libre. La première hypothèse qui vient à l'esprit est qu'il s'agissait de la taille d'une ancienne partition *BOOTCAMP* -->

```
4:        Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP               800.0 GB   disk0s4
```
qui s'est trouvée supprimée par l'«Utilitaire de Disque».

La commande passée par *swissvb* -->

```
sudo diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```

était parfaitement adaptée à ce cas de figure. Cette commande de re-dimensionnement lance en préalable une vérification d'intégrité du système de fichiers *jhfs+* de la partition *disk0s2* bénéficiaire --> voici le bilan obtenu :


```
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
```

le système de fichiers *jhfs+* étant avéré sans erreurs --> la commande s'est trouvée engagée > et aurait dû passer en récupérant les *800 Go* d'espace libre situé présumablement en-dessous de la partition *disk0s3 Recovery HD*.

Eh bien ! surprise : pas du tout --> il obient ce message d'erreur :

```
Error: -69742: The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small; please try a different disk or partition, or make a larger change
```

Il est bien connu que l'existence d'une partition *disk0s3* (*Recovery HD*) en intercalaire > n'est pas un obtacle à la récupération d'une bande d'espace libre située en queue de disque > car le programme *diskutil* a la capacité de cloner cette partition de secours à la fin du disque > de supprimer l'original intercalé en *disk0s3* > et donc d'étirer le système de fichiers *jhfs+* de la partition *disk0s2* à la bande d'espace libre désormais limitrophe de la fin de la partition *disk0s2*.

Or l'erreur retournée ici est typique d'une situation dans laquelle aucun espace libre d'une taille suffisante n'est disponible en-dessous de la partition ciblée comme bénéficiaire (*disk0s2*). Comment est-ce possible > puisqu'il existe bel et bien *800 Go* de blocs libres sur le disque ?

Je vois 2 possibilités théoriques pour rendre compte de cette passionnante petite énigme :


*a)* la bande d'espace libre de *800 Go* n'existe pas en-dessous de la partition de secours *disk0s3* (queue de disque) > mais en-dessous de la partition système de l'*EFI disk0s1* et donc en-dessus de la partition *disk0s2* ciblée comme bénéficiaire.

=> cette hypothèse est limpide (forcément cet espace du dessus ne peut pas être récupéré à la partition du-dessous) > mais absurde si les *800 Go* correspondent bien à une ancienne partition *BOOTCAMP* : comment aurait-elle été située en 1ère position avant la partition de *macOS* ? - cela dit : on a déjà tout vu en matière de partitionnement tordu.


*b)* la bande d'espace libre de *800 Go* existe bien en-dessous de la partition de secours *disk0s3* (queue de disque) > mais si cette bande n'est pas détectée comme espace libre disponible > ce serait parce que, suite à un incident logique, la partition *disk0s3 Recovery HD* n'est pas strictement accollée à la partition *disk0s2 Macintosh HD*. Il y aurait alors une petite bande de blocs libres entre la queue de la partition *disk0s2* et le départ de la partition *disk0s3* --> ce qui aurait pour effet de désolidariser la partition *disk0s3* de la *disk0s2*. Conséquence : les seuls blocs libres que pourrait récupérer le système de fichiers *jhfs+* de la partition *disk0s2* > constitueraient une bande d'espace libre trop petite en taille (entre la *disk0s2* et la *disk0s3*) pour qu'un re-dimensionnement soit honoré.

=> cette hypothèse est tordue (intellectuellement parlant) > mais elle parvient à rendre compte d'un échec du re-dimensionnement même si les *800 Go* de blocs d'espace libre existent bien en-dessous de la *disk0s3*.

Ces élucubrations effectuées --> je pense que passer la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```


servira de juge de paix entre ces hypothèses plaidant chacune pour son bon droit. Car le tableau de la distribution numérique des blocs du disque va être retourné > et il sautera forcément aux yeux où est situé la grande bande de blocs libres (en haut ou en bas du disque ?) et s'il existe une petite bande de blocs libres ou aucune entre les *2 GPT part* et *3 GPT part*.

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ce tableau ici, *swissvb*.


----------



## swissvb (13 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le cas de *swissvb* est intéressant > car il atteste d'une énigme logique.
> 
> Le tableau des partitions de son disque est -->
> 
> ...



Effectivement, c'est un peu tordu car Botcamp a été réinstallé par un partenaire Apple car le disque de 3 TB n'était pas supporté officiellement par l'utilitaire Bootcamp sur une ancienne version de MacOSX, upgradée depuis.

Voici le résultat pour mettre tout le monde d'accord !


```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0

Password:

      start        size  index  contents

          0           1         PMBR

          1           1         Pri GPT header

          2          32         Pri GPT table

          34           6        

          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B

      409640  1565566936        

  1565976576  4293287016      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC

  5859263592     1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC

  5860533128           7        

  5860533135          32         Sec GPT table

  5860533167           1         Sec GPT header
```


Il semble qu'il y aie des trous... comme dans l'Emmental (et pas dans le Gruyère) !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

C'était donc mon hypothèse *a)* qui tenait la corde.

Tu as une bande de *1565566936* blocs libres (= *801,5 Go*) entre la partition n°*1* = *EFI* et la partition n°*2* = *Macintosh HD*. En-dessous de la paire de partitions n°*2* (*Macintosh HD*) et  n° *3* (*Recovery HD*) --> tu n'as que *7* blocs libres.

Pour voir ce qu'il est possible de faire > passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui retourne la mesure des espaces : total > libre > occupé du volume *Macintosh HD* démarré

Poste ici ce petit tableau.


----------



## swissvb (13 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'était donc mon hypothèse *a)* qui tenait la corde.
> 
> Tu as une bande de *1565566936* blocs libres (= *801,5 Go*) entre la partition n°*1* = *EFI* et la partition n°*2* = *Macintosh HD*. En-dessous de la paire de partitions n°*2* (*Macintosh HD*) et  n° *3* (*Recovery HD*) --> tu n'as que *7* blocs libres.
> 
> ...



Voila ! 

```
iMac-2:~ swissvb$ df -H /

Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity   iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   2.2T   2.0T   156G    93% 498492830 38168045   93%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

Tu as *2 To* de données dans le volume *Macintosh HD*.

Est-ce que tu as une sauvegarde complète de ces données : clone ou TM ?


----------



## swissvb (13 Décembre 2017)

Oui ! Time Capsule


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

J'ai posé cette question parce que : il est théoriquement possible de recréer une partition de *800 Go* (avec un volume) qui précéderait l'actuelle partition *Macintosh HD*. Mais impossible de cloner *2 To* de ses données dans les *800 Go* du volume de la partition de tête. Et impossible aussi d'agrandir la partition *Macintosh HD* en direction du haut - comme tu l'as déjà vu.

Est-ce que tu tiens à récupérer un volume *Macintosh HD* de *3 To* ? - si oui > il est clair qu'il faut, à partir d'un démarrage externe, effacer le disque de *3 To* entier > recréer un seul volume de *3 To* > remettre l'OS et tes données dans ce volume.


----------



## swissvb (13 Décembre 2017)

OK ! Merci Macomaniac. 
Je vais connecter le disque TimeCapsule en cable réseau pour permettre une restauration rapide.
- a bientôt !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

Il faut que tu effaces le disque complet du Mac > pour exporter un volume de *3 To* > avant la récupération.

Si tu avais eu seulement dans les *700 Go* de données dans le volume *Macintosh HD* > j'aurais pu te faire recréer une partition et un volume à partir des *800 Go* de blocs libres > puis clonage du volume *Macintosh HD* dans le nouveau volume > effacement de *Macintosh HD* > récupération de cet espace à la nouvelle partition de tête et à son volume. À l'arrivée : un volume de *3 To* avec des données identiques à avant. Mais avec *2 To* de données --> aucune chance !


----------



## Goromata (9 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de remonter ce sujet car j'ai également un problème de suppression de ma partition bootcamp.
Depuis la mise à jour _Fall creator update_ windows 10, l'option pour supprimer la partition Bootcamp n'apparait plus dans l'assistant.

J'ai donc supprimé les deux partitions via les commandes (disk1s4 et disk1s5) puis lors de la réallocation de l'espace libéré sur disk1s2 (Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD) j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :

```
Volume format does not support resizing
```

Ai-je choisi le bon disk pour la réallocation ? Ou dois-je choisir le disk2 ?
Je dois dire qu'avec le fusion Drive, je suis un peu perdu.

Concernant les commandes, voici le résultat du début avant effacement :

_diskutil list_

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.5 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                455.4 GB   disk1s5
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.7 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 4EEB7324-1058-4529-ABDE-E049DECDC0C4
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```

_diskutil cs list


		Bloc de code:
	

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 0315AAF8-5CDD-4A4D-B7FB-DEE520401027
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         2665186861056 B (2.7 TB)
    Free Space:   0 B (0 B)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 870797D4-A1E6-4D53-AA6B-C0AFC4666F0F
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 2FA555F6-7A1C-4876-9883-EAC7BCDA0013
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     2544198008832 B (2.5 TB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family B2FD8F76-E6D2-45D6-890D-DFC4F11D9593
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 4EEB7324-1058-4529-ABDE-E049DECDC0C4
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          2658999992320 B (2.7 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse

_
Et ceux d'après effacement :
_
diskutil list


		Bloc de code:
	

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.5 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.7 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 4EEB7324-1058-4529-ABDE-E049DECDC0C4
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

_
diskutil cs list

```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 0315AAF8-5CDD-4A4D-B7FB-DEE520401027
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         2665186861056 B (2.7 TB)
    Free Space:   0 B (0 B)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 870797D4-A1E6-4D53-AA6B-C0AFC4666F0F
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 2FA555F6-7A1C-4876-9883-EAC7BCDA0013
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     2544198008832 B (2.5 TB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family B2FD8F76-E6D2-45D6-890D-DFC4F11D9593
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 4EEB7324-1058-4529-ABDE-E049DECDC0C4
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          2658999992320 B (2.7 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```

Après effacement, les volumes effacés n'apparaissent plus. Quelle est la marche à suivre pour récupérer mon espace manquant ? :O
_
PS: je suis sous El Capitan. Toutes mes données sont sauvegardées donc pas de souci si il faut tout effacer.
_
Merci beaucoup de votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour *Goromata
*


Goromata a dit:


> pas de souci si il faut tout effacer.



On ne devrait pas avoir à en arriver là.

Suite à ta suppression des 2 partitions *disk1s4* et *disk1s5* -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk1s3
4:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s4
```

leur espace existe bien évidemment toujours au même endroit du disque > càd. en queue du HDD *disk1* > simplement cette existence est constituée actuellement de blocs libres (*free_space*) hors partitionnement.

Dans la mesure où il s'agit de récupérer cet espace de blocs libres à un volume (*Macintosh HD*) qui est l'hôte d'un système de stockage *CoreStorage* - et chez toi un *CoreStorage* important 2 magasins de stockage physique *Physical Volumes* puisque tu as un Fusion Drive ou *CoreStorage* associatif --> alors la commande de re-dimensionnement valide doit adresser le *Logical Volume* unique exporté par le *CoreStorage*.

C'est donc une commande de re-dimensionnement non pas standard (valide uniquement si le volume-cible dépend d'un format *jhfs+* simple) > mais spécifique (valide si le volume-cible dépend d'un système de stockage *CoreStorage*).

La commande valide a donc la syntaxe générale suivante :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack LV_UUID 0b
```


*diskutil* est appelé > avec la spécificité *coreStorage* (l'abréviation *cs* est aussi valide) > le verbe spécialisé *resizeStack* (redimensionner la pile logique du *CoreStorage*) qui remplace ici le verbe standard *resizeVolume* (valide uniquement si le volume-cible dépend d'un système de fichiers *jhfs+* courant) > l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume* du *CoreStorage* comme désignation de la cible > enfin *0b* comme mention de taille (= *0*_*b*yte qui s'interprète : "récupérer tout l'espace libre disponible en-dessous sans excepter aucun byte).

Cette syntaxe générale appliquée à ton cas devient la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 4EEB7324-1058-4529-ABDE-E049DECDC0C4 0b
```


où comme tu le vois tu ne fais que remplacer ma variable *LV_UUID* par l'*UUID* réel du *Logical Volume* = *4EEB7324-1058-4529-ABDE-E049DECDC0C4*

Cette commande induit une opération logique véritablement complexe : l'étirement de la partition *disk1s2* du HDD & concomitamment l'étirement du *Physical Volume* inscrit sur cette partition > l'étirement du *Logical Volume* exporté à partir des 2 magasins de stockage physique & l'étirement du *système de fichiers jhfs+* accroché au *dev node* (point de montage) du *Logical Volume* - le tout en mode "*live*" (le volume *Macintosh HD* démarré maintenu monté). Il y a une segmentation temporelle des 2 paires de redimensionnement : la paire "physique" (partition - physical volume) et la paire "logique" (logical volume - jhfs+).

La commande peut se trouver avortée pour plusieurs raisons à cause de cette complexité logicielle. Mais l'étonnant est le très petit nombre de cas où le re-dimensionnement avorte.

[Le *CoreStorage* est un des grands titres de gloire de l'ingéniérie Apple. Une création absolue qui remonte à l'OS «Lion 10.7» (l'OS de toutes les innovations - injustement décrié) publié en Juillet 2011. Préparatoire dans le concerpt du système de stockage par *Conteneur apfs*. Quand on pense que tout ce que Microsoft avait à proposer en concurrence était un Windows-7 qui bootait de façon désuète en mode *Legacy* (*BIOS* --> *MBR*) : ça donne envie de rigoler rétrospectivement.]


----------



## Goromata (9 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour *macomaniac*,

Merci infiniment pour cette réponse si rapide et détaillée ! Le problème est maintenant réglé. Très impressionnant :O
Je te suis également très très reconnaissant pour ta pédagogie, je comprends mieux la subtilité du Fusion Drive maintenant. 


```
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 4EEB7324-1058-4529-ABDE-E049DECDC0C4
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking catalog file
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 2544198008832 to 2999733108736 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 2999733108736 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 3114535092224 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
```

Encore merci pour ton aide !


----------



## ledabou47 (20 Mars 2018)

voici ce que me donne la commande :


```
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 08BC6C2F-8A23-4C7D-B3E1-10C0F61ED8FC
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Incorrect number of directory hard links
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD was found corrupt and needs to be repaired
File system check exit code is 8
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
```


----------



## xxjanotxx (27 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, 

J'ai le même problème... Les explications de Macomaniac sont très clair mais je but quand même.
Je suis sur MacBook Air 2014.
J'ai bien réussi à supprimer la partition bootcamp mais je n'arrive pas à la "réalouer"  à 120Go 
Apres avoir effectué la commande "diskutil list" je ne peut pas effectuer la commande "sudo diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b"
le message "/dev/disk0s2 is an APFS Physical Store (use "diskutil apfs resizeContainer" instead to resize)" apparait. 

De plus, je ne peut pas effectuer l'autre commande "diskutil cs list"
un autre message apparait "No CoreStorage logical volume groups found"

merci de votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2018)

Tu as une partition résiduelle bloquante (n°*3*) + il faut adapter la commande au nouveau type d'objet = une partition receveuse de type *apfs*.

Ce qui nous donne (copier-coller) -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : supprime la partition *3* > récupère tout l'espade libre au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base *2* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais en veillant à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le précédé suivant -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## xxjanotxx (27 Novembre 2018)

Voila le retour de la commande précédente, il semble y avoir encore un problème. 


```
Started erase on disk0s3
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 37 120 618 496 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.57.19) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: btn: invalid btn_btree.bt_key_count (expected 3654898, actual 3654948)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 84 002 451 456 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49168
A problem occurred; undoing all changes
Modifying partition map
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         84.0 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +84.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            67.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2018)

Il y une erreur interne de ton dispositif *apfs*. Qui peut avoir causé l'échec de la récupération d'espace. 

Pour réparer > il faut que tu redémarres > et que tu presses les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) à partir de l'écran noir = démarrage par internet -->

- connexion au Wi-Fi > téléchargement en *RAM* d'un OS de secours 10.14 (*500 Mo* - globe terrestre en rotation) > démarrage du Mac à la fin sur cet OS de secours en *RAM*. Tu obtiens un &cran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*​
Lance l'Utilitaire de disque > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* (si le volume était libellé en *grisé* --> signale-le) > fais un *S.O.S.* dessus 

Cela fait > quitte l'Utilitaire de disque > redémarre (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD* > redémarrer) > de retour dans ta session > passe la commande simplifiée :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui récupère l'espace et affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## xxjanotxx (27 Novembre 2018)

Génial ça a marché!!!
j'ai retrouver l'intégralité de la mémoire. 

Merci c'est top!!


voici la réponse obtenue

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 37 120 618 496 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.57.19) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: btn: invalid btn_btree.bt_key_count (expected 3651423, actual 3651473)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 84 002 451 456 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            68.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2018)

Problème résolu, en effet !


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2018)

@xxjanotxx
Dans ta copie écran en réponse #159, on voit bien que tu as un petit SSD de 121 Go et que tu vais tenté d'installer Windows. Or avec un si petit SSD c'est mission impossible, car tu monopolises 68 Go pour macOS. Que reste-t-il ? Seulement 53 Go et comme Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire un début d'installation en dessous de 40 Go, il ne resterait pour macOS que 13 Go. Et là gros problème, car macOS pour fonctionner correctement exige un espace libre de 15/20 Go. Si ce n'est pas le cas, le risque est un blocage sous macOS.


----------



## Salutmoicestelfo (28 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous, je poste mon problème plus ou moins similaire aux autres mais comme je ne m'y connais pas trop je préfère vous laisser maître ! Mon Macbook pro est un 2015 MacOs Mojave. 
J'ai tenté une installation infructueuse d'une partition Windows via Bootcamp puis j'ai tenté de la désinstaller  mais mon stockage est désormais réduit à 92 GB pour un disque de 128 GB de base que j'aimerais récupérer !


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Ludwig:~ ludwigmeinsohn$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         92.0 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +92.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            80.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
```


Je m'en remets à vous pour la suite et merci d'avance du temps consacré.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir *Salutmoicestelfo
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apf*s et à sa partition de base > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Salutmoicestelfo (28 Décembre 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse très rapide ! 
Je viens d'effectuer la commande et ça a bien marché, malheureusement j'ai quitté le terminal malencontreusement... En tout cas la commande m'a fait revenir 28 GB.
Je te remercie pour ton aide, passe de bonnes fêtes !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2018)

Content pour toi !

- peu importe pour l'affichage retourné pourvu que tu aies récupéré ton espace. Bonnes Fêtes aussi !​


----------



## Salutmoicestelfo (28 Décembre 2018)

En fait j'ai encore un petit problème malheureusement ça fait un petit hors sujet pour le topic, j'ai toujours un soucis d'installation de bootcamp (2e tentative). Il me dit qu'il faut 40 Go d'espace libre qui sont en ma possession ! 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Ludwig:~ ludwigmeinsohn$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            77.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Je pourrais abuser de tes services pour m'en sortir ? Merci et désolé de prendre de ton temps !


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste d'éventuels instantanés du volume (susceptibles de retenur de l'espace) > sinon retourne directement l'invite de commande : *MacBook-Pro-de-Ludwig:~ ludwigmeinsohn$*

=> résultat ?


----------



## Salutmoicestelfo (28 Décembre 2018)

Ca a donné ça 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Ludwig:~ ludwigmeinsohn$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
MacBook-Pro-de-Ludwig:~ ludwigmeinsohn$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2018)

Pas de *snapshots* > donc pas d'espace occupé fantôme dans le volume.

Tu as *41,8 Go* d'espace disponible total dans le *Conteneur apfs*. Ce n'est pas assez pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* d'une taille valable > tout en laissant assez d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs* pour macOS. Ce doit être le sens du refus de l'Assistant BootCamp. Il faudrait que tu augmentes l'espace disponible.

*Locke* (mieux au fait que moi des questions d'une installation de Windows) --> ne manquera pas de t'éclairer sur ce point.


----------



## Salutmoicestelfo (28 Décembre 2018)

Je te remercie pour tes réponses très claires je vais me débrouiller pour faire de la place sur ce disque ! Bonne soirée et encore merci pour ton aide précieuse.


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2018)

Salutmoicestelfo a dit:


> Je te remercie pour tes réponses très claires je vais me débrouiller pour faire de la place sur ce disque ! Bonne soirée et encore merci pour ton aide précieuse.


Je vais encore me répéter mais avec un petit SSD de 121 Go, c'est mission impossible !  Si après une installation de Windows, celle-ci n'occupe qu'environ 8 Go, cet espace va grossir avec le temps et ultra rapidement sans que l'utilisateur ne s'en rende compte. Après utilisation des logiciels intégrés d'une version de Windows, tous les fichiers .dll qui sont inclus dans chaque application seront copiés en 1, 2, 3, 5 voire plus dans le dossier WinSxS, car Microsoft estime que c'est la meilleure méthode pour un démarrage rapide de Windows.

Que dire lorsque des jeux ou gros logiciels sont installés en plus ? Ce dossier continuera de gonfler, gonfler, gonfler... A la base beaucoup d'utilisateurs ont une méconnaissance de macOS, mais c'est encore pire avec Windows ! Non content d'avoir ce dossier WinSxS, la moindre mise à jour officielle provenant de chez Microsoft sera téléchargée et stockée.

Pour exemple, j'ai fait la mise à jour de la version de Windows 1803 vers la 1809 sans aucun problème. Bien, le problème est que tous les anciens fichiers de la version 1803 sont stockés dans un répertoire/dossier bien spécifique. Microsoft n'est pas très prolixe pour dire comment effacer définitivement ces fichiers si la nouvelle version convient et surtout comment effacer définitivement ces fichiers ! Il y a bien un utilitaire qui permet d'effacer pas mal de fichiers et lorsqu'on sélectionne les anciens fichiers, pour exemple de la version 1803, ce seront entre 20/25 Go qui seront effacés d'un seul coup !

Il faut donc bien imaginer la place totale que cela représente. Si à la base après utilisation/installation des logiciels Windows 1803 et tiers, que le disque dur occupe disons 25 Go, si on fait une mise à jour majeure vers la 1809, cet espace fait un bond vers 45/50 Go d'occupation. Soit on a suffisamment d'espace pour faire cette mise à jour, soit elle ne se fera pas et on va encore pester en accusant Apple et Microsoft !


----------



## Mrlockol (11 Février 2019)

Bonjour à tous. 
À mon tour de poster mon problème, je n'ai malheureusement pas réussi à trouver la réponse.
En fait, mon problème est double. Je n'arrive pas à supprimer la partition Bootcamp (120go). Par contre, ce qui est bizarre c'est que lorsque je démarre mon Mac, la partition Windows est automatiquement lancé, je dois appuyé sur option pour avoir le choix d'aller sur Mac et dans mon cas (maintenant que j'ai supprimé les fichier du disque bootcamp via l'utilitaire de disque en passant par partitionner) c'est un écran d'erreur windows qui survient.
Pourriez-vous m'aider ? 



```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            226.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2019)

Bonjour *Mrlockol
*
Ce partitionnement primaire de ton disque -->

```
1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2
```


montre que les 2 partitions totalisent bien les *500,3 Go* du disque total -->


```
0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
```


aucune partition portant un volume *BOOTCAMP* n'existe donc en tierce instance (qui correspondrait ici à un appareil *disk0s3*)
----------

Mais (objecteras-tu) --> quand je démarre mon Mac > un démarrage automatique tente de s'effectuer sur un OS Windows forcément fantôme - puisqu'aucun volume *BOOTCAMP* dédié à Windows n'existe plus sur le Mac. Et si je démarre mon Mac avec la touche d'option ("*alt*") --> à côté du volume *Macintosh HD* de macOS > j'avise toujours un volume *Windows* > comme s'il existait toujours un volume *BOOTCAMP* sur le disque dont le *label* (= intitulé de boot pour le seul écran du *boot_manager* = gestionnaire de démarrage du Mac) serait *Windows*...

Afin d'éclaircir ce phénomène (mystère apparent) --> passe les 4 commandes (copier-coller ; séparément) :

```
nvram efi-boot-device
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
csrutil status
```


à validation de la 2è > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la 1ère affiche le chemin de démarrage automatique pour l'*EFI* (= programme interne de boot du Mac) => qui constitue la valeur de la variable *efi-boot-device* de la *NVRAM*. La syntaxe de ce chemin est ingrate - mais bon...

la 2è monte le volume *EFI* de la partition n°*1* (non monté par défaut pour la session de l'utilisateur). Avec les OS récents de type macOS > *sudo* est devenu nécessaire pour monter ce volume.

la 3è liste (récursivement) le contenu du volume *EFI*.

la 4è affiche le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation). En cas d'activation du *SIP* ("*enabled*") --> il est impossible de modifier le chemin de la variable *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM* via une commande du *terminal*.

=> poste tous les retours dans une fenêtre de code...


----------



## Mrlockol (11 Février 2019)

Wow tout d'abord merci macomaniac pour ta réponse, rapide, claire et détaillée quel délice 

J'ai oublié de dire que j'avais exécuté au préalable une commande trouvé sur ce fil de discussion, celle ci

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```

Bon alors je m'exécute, enfin le terminal quoi 

Ingrate tu disais ?

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ nvram efi-boot-device
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>F7098068-A0EB-4A2B-9F71-3D1A393002FC</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk1s2</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\83556597-7C47-44D5-AAF4-A47EA1AECC73\System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi</string></dict></array>%00
```


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
```

Microsoft montre toi ! (par contre le code est long alors je le scinde par soucis de caractères)


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ ls -R /Volumes/EFI
BOOTLOG    EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE        Boot        Microsoft

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
CACHES        EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE    UPDATERS

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:
CAFEBEEF

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES/CAFEBEEF:

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP112.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS:
SMC

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS/SMC:
Mac-2BD1B31983FE1663.epm    flasher_base.smc
Mac-2BD1B31983FE1663.smc    flasher_update.smc
SmcFlasher.efi

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot:
bootx64.efi

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft:
Boot        Recovery

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot:
BCD                kd_02_15b3.dll
BCD.LOG                kd_02_1969.dll
BCD.LOG1            kd_02_19a2.dll
BCD.LOG2            kd_02_1af4.dll
BOOTSTAT.DAT            kd_02_8086.dll
Fonts                kd_07_1415.dll
Resources            kd_0C_8086.dll
bg-BG                kdstub.dll
boot.stl            ko-KR
bootmgfw.efi            lt-LT
bootmgr.efi            lv-LV
cs-CZ                memtest.efi
da-DK                nb-NO
de-DE                nl-NL
el-GR                pl-PL
en-GB                pt-BR
en-US                pt-PT
es-ES                qps-ploc
es-MX                ro-RO
et-EE                ru-RU
fi-FI                sk-SK
fr-CA                sl-SI
fr-FR                sr-Latn-RS
hr-HR                sv-SE
hu-HU                tr-TR
it-IT                uk-UA
ja-JP                updaterevokesipolicy.p7b
kd_02_10df.dll            winsipolicy.p7b
kd_02_10ec.dll            zh-CN
kd_02_1137.dll            zh-TW
kd_02_14e4.dll

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Fonts:
chs_boot.ttf        meiryo_boot.ttf        segmono_boot.ttf
cht_boot.ttf        meiryon_boot.ttf    segoe_slboot.ttf
jpn_boot.ttf        msjh_boot.ttf        segoen_slboot.ttf
kor_boot.ttf        msjhn_boot.ttf        wgl4_boot.ttf
malgun_boot.ttf        msyh_boot.ttf
malgunn_boot.ttf    msyhn_boot.ttf
```


----------



## Mrlockol (11 Février 2019)

la suite donc :


```
Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources:
bootres.dll    fr-FR

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources/fr-FR:
bootres.dll.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bg-BG:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/cs-CZ:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/da-DK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/de-DE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/el-GR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-GB:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-US:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-ES:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-MX:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/et-EE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fi-FI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-CA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-FR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hr-HR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hu-HU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/it-IT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ja-JP:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ko-KR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lt-LT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lv-LV:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nb-NO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nl-NL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pl-PL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-BR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-PT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/qps-ploc:
memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ro-RO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ru-RU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sk-SK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sl-SI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-RS:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sv-SE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/tr-TR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/uk-UA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-CN:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-TW:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Recovery:
BCD        BCD.LOG        BCD.LOG1    BCD.LOG2
```

Et enfin la dernière


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```

C'est donc que le SIP est activé. C'est un problème ?

L'utilitaire de disque à confirmer un problème dans le disque "parent"  lorsque j'ai exécuté un S.O.S mais impossible de le réparer, même en mode recovery


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2019)

Mrlockol a dit:


> Mac, la partition Windows est automatiquement lancé, je dois appuyé sur option pour avoir le choix d'aller sur Mac et dans mon cas (maintenant que j'ai supprimé les fichier du disque bootcamp via l'utilitaire de disque en passant par partitionner) c'est un écran d'erreur windows qui survient.


Et c'est bien ce qu'il ne faut jamais faire, il faut relancer impérativement Assistant Boot Camp qui supprimera proprement une partition Windows. Bien entendu c'est trop tard, donc à retenir.


----------



## Mrlockol (11 Février 2019)

C'est ce que j'ai essayé de faire tout au début, mais cet assistant ne voulais rien entendre mis à part effectué une nouvelle partition... alors que moi je voulais supprimer l'ancienne 

Cependant je n'ai plus le problème lors du démarrage, je boot directement sur Mac
Par contre si j'appuie sur alt la partition windows est toujours présente


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2019)

Dans le volume *EFI* => l'existence des dossiers : */Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot* & */Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft* --> est la racine de tes ennuis :

- ces dossiers contiennent des exécutables de prédémarrage d'un OS Windows qui n'existe plus en tant qu'original dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* supprimé (et dont tu as récupéré l'espace). Dans le dossier *Boot* > cet exécutable : *bootx64.efi* est un *boot_loader* (lanceur) de type *.efi* > qui avait vocation de prédémarrage de Windows.​
Le chemin de démarrage constituant la valeur de la variable *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM* est par contre régulier : il cible le volume *apfs disk1s2* = volume de prédémarrage *Preboot* (qui stocke le chemin de démarrage de *Macintosh HD* dans le format *apfs*) --> et ce chemin pointe à ceci : *83556597-7C47-44D5-AAF4-A47EA1AECC73\System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi*. Soit l'*UUID* de *Macintosh HD* > et dans ce volume > au lanceur *boot.efi* de l'OS.

Comme il est intéressant de comprendre les choses avant de les résoudre --> passe encore les 2 commande informatives :

```
nvram -p
bless --info /Volumes/EFI
```


la 1ère affiche l'intégralité des variables de la *NVRAM* avec leurs valeurs actuelles

la 2è retourne le chemin de démarrage du volume monté *EFI*

Poste les 2 retours. Il y a encore des commentaires à effectuer...

----------

Le *SIP* est bien activé mais pour l'instant ne pose pas de problème.


----------



## Mrlockol (11 Février 2019)

Avec toi c'est d'autant plus intéressant car j'ai l'impression d'avoir un professeur tellement tu expliques bien les choses !


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ nvram -p
SystemAudioVolume    ]
BootCampProcessorPstates    %10%00
efi-boot-device-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%04%1c%01%01%06%00%00%00%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%02%00%00%00(@%06%00%00%00%00%00X07:%00%00%00%00%f5yy%ed%8c%9b%e1A%b5%c5%c5q6)%f9-%02%02%04%03$%00%f7%fct%be|%0b%f3I%91G%01%f4%04.hBh%80%09%f7%eb%a0+J%9fq=%1a90%02%fc%04%04%9a%00\%008%003%005%005%006%005%009%007%00-%007%00C%004%007%00-%004%004%00D%005%00-%00A%00A%00F%004%00-%00A%004%007%00E%00A%001%00A%00E%00C%00C%007%003%00\%00S%00y%00s%00t%00e%00m%00\%00L%00i%00b%00r%00a%00r%00y%00\%00C%00o%00r%00e%00S%00e%00r%00v%00i%00c%00e%00s%00\%00b%00o%00o%00t%00.%00e%00f%00i%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00
backlight-level    %df%03
gpu-policy    %01
bluetoothInternalControllerInfo    %89%82%ac%05%00%003%14`%03%08%9c%13E
previous-system-uuid    83556597-7C47-44D5-AAF4-A47EA1AECC73
SystemAudioVolumeDB    %fe
fmm-computer-name    MacBook Pro de Louis
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>F7098068-A0EB-4A2B-9F71-3D1A393002FC</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk1s2</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\83556597-7C47-44D5-AAF4-A47EA1AECC73\System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi</string></dict></array>%00
ALS_Data    %05U
bluetoothActiveControllerInfo    %89%82%ac%05%00%00%00%003%14`%03%08%9c%13E
Test_ALS_Data    %01%00
LocationServicesEnabled    %01
```
 

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ bless --info /Volumes/EFI
No mount point for /Volumes/EFI
Can't get mount point for /Volumes/EFI
```

J'attends avec impatience tes commentaires


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2019)

Mes commentaires vont être "négatifs" -->

*- a)*  je pensais trouver en *NVRAM* une variable dédiée au boot automatique de Windows > et dont le chemin aurait pointé sur le volume *EFI* > au prédémarreur *bootx64.efi*. Résultat : rien.

- es-tu sûr d'avoir posté l'intégralité du tableau de la *NVRAM* ? --> cela me paraît impossible > pour l'argument suivant (qui me semble dirimant) : le *SIP* est activé chez toi. Or le *SIP* dépend d'une variable de la *NVRAM* intitulée *csr-active-config* --> avec des *flags* associés qui sont non nuls (pas de *0*). Or aucune variable *csr-active-config* n'est listée > et pourtant le *SIP* se trouve activé sur ton volume de démarrage. La conclusion logique est que le tableau de la *NVRAM* est forcément incomplet > puisque la variable *csr-active-config* doit nécessairement y exister pour que l'activation du *SIP* existe...​
Repasse la commande :

```
nvram -p
```


et poste le tableau complet (en déroulant bien la fenêtre d'affichage).
----------

*- b)*  je pensais qu'un chemin de démarrage aurait été inscrit sur l'en-tête du volume *EFI* > pointant au *boot_loader* (prédémarreur) :  *bootx64.efi * de Windows. Or aucun chemin n'est retourné > au motif qu'un point de montage d'un volume *EFI* n'est pas trouvé --> tu n'as pas redémonté ce volume ?

Passe la commande :

```
ls /Volumes
```


qui affiche les volumes montés

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Mrlockol (11 Février 2019)

Il me semble ne pas m'être tromper dans mon copier/coller mais en effet c'est très étrange.
Voilà ce que ça donne


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ nvram -p
SystemAudioVolume    ]
BootCampProcessorPstates    %10%00
efi-boot-device-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%04%1c%01%01%06%00%00%00%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%02%00%00%00(@%06%00%00%00%00%00X07:%00%00%00%00%f5yy%ed%8c%9b%e1A%b5%c5%c5q6)%f9-%02%02%04%03$%00%f7%fct%be|%0b%f3I%91G%01%f4%04.hBh%80%09%f7%eb%a0+J%9fq=%1a90%02%fc%04%04%9a%00\%008%003%005%005%006%005%009%007%00-%007%00C%004%007%00-%004%004%00D%005%00-%00A%00A%00F%004%00-%00A%004%007%00E%00A%001%00A%00E%00C%00C%007%003%00\%00S%00y%00s%00t%00e%00m%00\%00L%00i%00b%00r%00a%00r%00y%00\%00C%00o%00r%00e%00S%00e%00r%00v%00i%00c%00e%00s%00\%00b%00o%00o%00t%00.%00e%00f%00i%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00
backlight-level    %df%03
gpu-policy    %01
bluetoothInternalControllerInfo    %89%82%ac%05%00%003%14`%03%08%9c%13E
previous-system-uuid    83556597-7C47-44D5-AAF4-A47EA1AECC73
SystemAudioVolumeDB    %fe
fmm-computer-name    MacBook Pro de Louis
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>F7098068-A0EB-4A2B-9F71-3D1A393002FC</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk1s2</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\83556597-7C47-44D5-AAF4-A47EA1AECC73\System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi</string></dict></array>%00
ALS_Data    %05U
bluetoothActiveControllerInfo    %89%82%ac%05%00%00%00%003%14`%03%08%9c%13E
Test_ALS_Data    %01%00
LocationServicesEnabled    %01
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ bless --info /Volumes/EFI
No mount point for /Volumes/EFI
Can't get mount point for /Volumes/EFI
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ nvram -p
SystemAudioVolume    ]
BootCampProcessorPstates    %10%00
efi-boot-device-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%04%1c%01%01%06%00%00%00%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%02%00%00%00(@%06%00%00%00%00%00X07:%00%00%00%00%f5yy%ed%8c%9b%e1A%b5%c5%c5q6)%f9-%02%02%04%03$%00%f7%fct%be|%0b%f3I%91G%01%f4%04.hBh%80%09%f7%eb%a0+J%9fq=%1a90%02%fc%04%04%9a%00\%008%003%005%005%006%005%009%007%00-%007%00C%004%007%00-%004%004%00D%005%00-%00A%00A%00F%004%00-%00A%004%007%00E%00A%001%00A%00E%00C%00C%007%003%00\%00S%00y%00s%00t%00e%00m%00\%00L%00i%00b%00r%00a%00r%00y%00\%00C%00o%00r%00e%00S%00e%00r%00v%00i%00c%00e%00s%00\%00b%00o%00o%00t%00.%00e%00f%00i%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00
backlight-level    %df%03
gpu-policy    %01
bluetoothInternalControllerInfo    %89%82%ac%05%00%003%14`%03%08%9c%13E
previous-system-uuid    83556597-7C47-44D5-AAF4-A47EA1AECC73
SystemAudioVolumeDB    %fe
fmm-computer-name    MacBook Pro de Louis
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>F7098068-A0EB-4A2B-9F71-3D1A393002FC</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk1s2</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\83556597-7C47-44D5-AAF4-A47EA1AECC73\System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi</string></dict></array>%00
ALS_Data    %05U
bluetoothActiveControllerInfo    %89%82%ac%05%00%00%00%003%14`%03%08%9c%13E
Test_ALS_Data    %01%00
LocationServicesEnabled    %01
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$
```

Je ne pense pas mais c'est pas impossible...



```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ ls /Volumes
Macintosh HD
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$
```

Quand je suis dans l'utilitaire de disque sur le conteneur disk1 je vois qu'il y à 2 non montés


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2019)

Le volume *EFI* a été redémonté ! Passe les 2 commandes :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
bless --info /Volumes/EFI
```


la 1ère remonte le volume *EFI*

la 2è redemande son chemin de démarrage

=> poste les retours.

----------

Pour la *NVRAM* --> j'ai le soupçon que l'activation du *SIP* interdise l'accès en lecture à un sous-ensemble des variables pour la commande *nvram* -->

- on examine ce point ensuite.​


----------



## Mrlockol (11 Février 2019)

Pourquoi ont-ils changé l'utilitaire de disque ? C'est devenu un massacreur de disque plutôt !

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$
```


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ bless --info /Volumes/EFI
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2019)

Bon : aucun chemin de démarrage trouvé sur le volume *EFI*.

Tant que tu y es avec un volume *EFI* monté > passe les 2 commandes :

```
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


la 1ère supprime les 2 dossiers *Boot* & *Microsoft* dans le volume *EFI* ; elle passe sans commentaire

la 2è reliste (récursivement) le contenu du volume *EFI*

Poste le retour de la 2è (s'il n'y a pas eu de déni pour la 1ère).


----------



## Mrlockol (11 Février 2019)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ ls -R /Volumes/EFI
ls: /Volumes/EFI: No such file or directory
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2019)

Le volume *EFI* a été *encore* redémonté ! --> incroyable...

Passe les 3 commandes (dans la foulée l'une de l'autre) :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


poste le retour de la 3è.


----------



## Mrlockol (11 Février 2019)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$
```
Oops



```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ ls -R /Volumes/EFI
BOOTLOG    EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
CACHES        EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE    UPDATERS

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:
CAFEBEEF

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES/CAFEBEEF:

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP112.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS:
SMC

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS/SMC:
Mac-2BD1B31983FE1663.epm    flasher_base.smc
Mac-2BD1B31983FE1663.smc    flasher_update.smc
SmcFlasher.efi
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2019)

Les commandes sont passées. Exit les dossiers dédiés à Windows. Un 1er point de réglé.

----------

Comme je suis très curieux de savoir si le *SIP* activé est capable de masquer des variables de la *NVRAM* à la commande *nvram* > je te propose de le désactiver > puis de repasser la commande d'informations.

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande :

```
sudo nvram -p
```


un *sudo* devant ne pouvant pas faire de mal

Poste le tableau des variables de la *NVRAM* --> qu'on voie s'il y a un changement d'affichage...


----------



## Mrlockol (11 Février 2019)

Le SIP à bien été désactivé


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ sudo nvram -p
Password:
SystemAudioVolume    ]
BootCampProcessorPstates    %10%00
efi-boot-device-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%04%1c%01%01%06%00%00%00%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%02%00%00%00(@%06%00%00%00%00%00X07:%00%00%00%00%f5yy%ed%8c%9b%e1A%b5%c5%c5q6)%f9-%02%02%04%03$%00%f7%fct%be|%0b%f3I%91G%01%f4%04.hBh%80%09%f7%eb%a0+J%9fq=%1a90%02%fc%04%04%9a%00\%008%003%005%005%006%005%009%007%00-%007%00C%004%007%00-%004%004%00D%005%00-%00A%00A%00F%004%00-%00A%004%007%00E%00A%001%00A%00E%00C%00C%007%003%00\%00S%00y%00s%00t%00e%00m%00\%00L%00i%00b%00r%00a%00r%00y%00\%00C%00o%00r%00e%00S%00e%00r%00v%00i%00c%00e%00s%00\%00b%00o%00o%00t%00.%00e%00f%00i%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00
backlight-level    %f2%03
gpu-policy    %01
csr-active-config    w%00%00%00
bluetoothInternalControllerInfo    %89%82%ac%05%00%003%14`%03%08%9c%13E
previous-system-uuid    83556597-7C47-44D5-AAF4-A47EA1AECC73
SystemAudioVolumeDB    %fe
fmm-computer-name    MacBook Pro de Louis
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>F7098068-A0EB-4A2B-9F71-3D1A393002FC</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk1s2</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\83556597-7C47-44D5-AAF4-A47EA1AECC73\System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi</string></dict></array>%00
ALS_Data    %05U
bluetoothActiveControllerInfo    %89%82%ac%05%00%00%00%003%14`%03%08%9c%13E
Test_ALS_Data    %01%00
LocationServicesEnabled    %01
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2019)

On voit émerger la variable du *SIP* :

```
csr-active-config    w%00%00%00
```


avec les 6 *flags* en *0* de sa désactivation

mais aucune variable dédiée au boot de Windows

=> on apprend tout de même que l'activation du *SIP* masque la variable du *SIP* à la commande *nvram*...

----------

Va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Disque de démarrage*  -->

- est-ce qu'il est mentionné sous la fenêtre rectangulaire des volumes : "*Vous avez sélectionné macOS, 10.1x.x sur le disque Macintosh HD*" ?​


----------



## Mrlockol (11 Février 2019)

Je l'avais vu et j'étais presque soulagé ahah 

Et bien oui il est écrit exactement cela, 10.13.6 pour être précis


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2019)

Alors redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > sans option au clavier -->

- est-ce que le Mac redémarre automatiquement sur *Macintosh HD* ?​


----------



## Mrlockol (11 Février 2019)

Oui oui je redémarre bien sur le macintosh HD, aucun soucis de ce côté là


----------



## Mrlockol (11 Février 2019)

Et je viens de remarquer qu'en appuyant sur Alt au démarrage il n'y a plus l'apparition du disque windows ! Encore une bonne nouvelle


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2019)

Alors on va dire que ton problème est résolu.

Il dérivait des exécutables Windows du volume *EFI*. Côté *NVRAM* > notre petite enquête n'a pas eu les résultats que j'escomptais. Tant pis.

Si tu veux réactiver le *SIP* > c'est la commande :

```
csrutil enable
```


uniquement dans le *terminal* de la session de secours (comme pour la désactivation).


----------



## Mrlockol (13 Février 2019)

Encore merci pour tout ton aide, vraiment super d'avoir des gens comme toi près à aider (et quelle aide !)
Bref une dernière fois merci !


----------



## Mrlockol (13 Février 2019)

Problème résolu, mais nouveau problème survenu... Décidément.

Là c'est l'assistant bootcamp qui ne veux pas se terminer faute d'espace disque, alors que si...



```
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            229.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.0 GB    disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              62.0 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk3

MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louiskoclejda$
```

J'ai l'impression d'avoir le même problème qu'ici https://forums.macg.co/threads/prob...de-creer-votre-disque-usb-demarrable.1311909/

La clé est de 64go, usb 2.0/3.0/3.1 donc normalement aucun soucis


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2019)

Mrlockol a dit:


> 0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk3


J'ai beau martelé qu'il ne faut pas utiliser ce fichier, mais ça ne rentre pas dans la tête de certains membres. Tu as lu ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...dans lequel je mentionne et je rabâche qu'il faut utiliser le fichier *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso* sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO et ne pas télécharger la version du mois d'octobre 2018, relis bien la fin de mon message et le début de la réponse #2.


----------



## Mrlockol (13 Février 2019)

J'ai été négligent, en voyant l'adresse du fichier, j'ai pensé que j'avais le bon, mais la différence est bien là 1803/1809... mon mauvais....
Veuillez me pardonner maître Locke


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2019)

Mrlockol a dit:


> J'ai été négligent, en voyant l'adresse du fichier, j'ai pensé que j'avais le bon, mais la différence est bien là 1803/1809... mon mauvais....


Ce n'est pas de la curiosité malsaine, mais tu as téléchargé ce fichier .iso où ? J'aimerais comprendre pourquoi tant de membres ont ce fichier alors que sur le site officiel que je mentionne et qu'Apple cite aussi, on ne peut récupérer que les versions 1803 et 1809 _(je me répète, à ne pas utiliser) ?_


----------



## Mrlockol (13 Février 2019)

Mon fichier iso que j'avais a été récupéré sur le site officiel de Windows. Mais j'ai cliqué sur October 2018 au lieu de April 2018... Car mon fichier était le 1809 (mauvais fichier) et non le 1803. Par contre le nom du fichier mentionné par le terminal ça reste un mystère, car j'ai pas ce genre de fichier, j'ai l'impression que c'est bootcamp qui modifie le nom de l'iso 1809, car c'est bien celui là qu'il me citais au début de l'installation via l'assistant.

Et ne t'inquiète surtout pas de la curiosité malsaine, je pense surtout que pour des novices comme moi, c'est bien de pouvoir creuser pour comprendre nos erreurs.


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2019)

Mrlockol a dit:


> Par contre le nom du fichier mentionné par le terminal ça reste un mystère, car j'ai pas ce genre de fichier, j'ai l'impression que c'est bootcamp qui modifie le nom de l'iso 1809, car c'est bien celui là qu'il me citais au début de l'installation via l'assistant.


Enfin, je viens de comprendre. En fait, il ne faut jamais faire un double-clic sur le fichier .iso, il ne faut pas l'ouvrir sur le Bureau. Il faut juste indiquer à Assistant Boot Camp où se trouve le fichier et c'est tout.


----------



## Mrlockol (13 Février 2019)

> Enfin, je viens de comprendre. En fait, il ne faut jamais faire un double-clic sur le fichier .iso, il ne faut pas l'ouvrir sur le Bureau. Il faut juste indiquer à Assistant Boot Camp où se trouve le fichier et c'est tout.


Jamais ô grand jamais j'ai fait ça je le jure . L'assisstant boot camp détectait toujours l'emplacement du fichier .iso dans les téléchargements donc pratique.
Étrange non ?


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2019)

Ce n'est pas grave, mais je vais rajouter une information sur la taille des fichiers .iso...
- 1803 = 4,7 Go
- 1809 = 5,1 Go
...en sachant qu'il ne faut toujours pas pour le moment utiliser le fichier 1809.


----------



## Chahid77 (29 Mars 2019)

Salut Macomaniac, 

Je t'écris car je rencontre un petit soucis sur mon MacBook Pro Touch Bar 13". J'ai actuellement une partition Windows en Bootcamp que je souhaiterai supprimer mais quand je vais dans l'assistance Bootcamp afin de suivre la procédure préconiser par Apple, voici le message qui s'affiche : "Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré, en une seule partition". Cela est assez embêtant car je dois absolument supprimer cette partition Windows afin de libérer de l'espace de stockage sur mon disque dur. Peux-tu m'aider s'il te plaît ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *Chahid
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Chahid77 (29 Mars 2019)

Voilà ce que j'obtiens : 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         180.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                69.5 GB    disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         514.9 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +180.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            158.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      8.6 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime les 2 partitions Windows > *b*) récupère leur leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* (et à sa partition de base *disk0s2*) > *c)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Chahid77 (29 Mars 2019)

Voilà ce que j'obtiens après manipulation : 


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            158.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2019)

Comme tu peux le voir ici -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2
```


la partition de l'*apfs* a récupéré tout l'espace possible (*250,7 Go*) > et le *Conteneur apfs* (espace-disque virtuel hébergeant les volumes) a la même taille.

=> problème résolu !


----------



## Chahid77 (29 Mars 2019)

Bon c'était rapide ! Merci beaucoup !!


----------



## Bangg (9 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour macmaniac,

J'ai pu lire les posts de chacun mais j'ai un problème que j'arrive pas à résoudre. J'ai supprimé boot camp depuis l'assistant boot camp et j'ai fait les manipulations sur la commande. En effet j'ai plus windows mais je n'ai plus assez d'espace de stockage sur mon mac aussi. Je crois que les fichiers de windows sont restés sur mon mac.
Pouvez vous jeter un oeil ? j'ai fait une capture d'écran 


Cordialement


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir *Bangg*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère au *Conteneur apfs* (et à sa partition de base *disk0s2*) => l'espace libre disponible en-dessous sur le disque > puis réaffiche la configuration des disques.

Poste le retour intégral de la commande en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Bangg (9 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *Bangg*
> 
> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...



Merci de la rapidité de ta réponse,

*J'ai fais passer la commande et j'obtiens cela :*

Last login: Mon Dec  9 23:15:29 on ttys000
Mac:~ Tugba$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         85.0 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +85.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            80.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 57.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

Mac:~ Tugba$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 36 122 374 144 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: directory valence check: directory (oid 0x13): nchildren (1) does not match drec count (0) 
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
error: nchildren of inode object (id 19) does not match expected value
Deferred repairs failed
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 8
Error: -69716: Storage system verify or repair failed
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         85.0 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +85.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            80.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 57.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4


J'ai pas réussi à trouver le menu ... fléché bas vers la bobine souriante...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2019)

L'opération de récupération d'espace n'a pas pu être effectuée > parce que la vérification préalable du système de fichiers *apfs* a retourné une erreur bloquante. C'est pourquoi l'Assistant BootCamp n'a pas pu de son côté effectuer la récupération.

- redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pour ouvrir la session de secours (écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*).​
- lance l'Utilitaire de disque. Dans le coin supérieur gauche du panneau > presse la pastille : "*Présentation*" et choisis : "*Afficher tous les appareils*". Le *Conteneur apfs* global se trouve alors affiché.​
- si *Macintosh HD*  était *grisé* (FileVault activé) => remonte-le d'abord (sélection > bouton "*Monter*" > ton mot-de-passe de session). Il faut que *Macintosh HD* soit affiché en *noir*.​
- sélectionne le *Conteneur apfs* global > fais un* S.O.S.* dessus.​
Cela fait > redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*). De retour dans ta session > passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


qui vérifie l'*apfs*

Poste le retour > mais n'oublie pas de faire ton coller dans une *fenêtre de code* par le procédé suivant -->

- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Bangg (10 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'opération de récupération d'espace n'a pas pu être effectuée > parce que la vérification préalable du système de fichiers *apfs* a retourné une erreur bloquante. C'est pourquoi l'Assistant BootCamp n'a pas pu de son côté effectuer la récupération.
> 
> - redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pour ouvrir la session de secours (écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*).​
> - lance l'Utilitaire de disque. Dans le coin supérieur gauche du panneau > presse la pastille : "*Présentation*" et choisis : "*Afficher tous les appareils*". Le *Conteneur apfs* global se trouve alors affiché.​
> ...



Merci,
*
Je viens de faire les démarches que vous m'avez indiqué. J'obtiens ceci :*

Last login: Tue Dec 10 00:18:01 on console

Mac:~ Tugba$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1

Started file system verification on disk1

Verifying storage system

Using live mode

Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2

Checking the container superblock

Checking the EFI jumpstart record

Checking the space manager

Checking the space manager free queue trees

Checking the object map

Checking volume

Checking the APFS volume superblock

The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)

Checking the object map

Checking the snapshot metadata tree

Checking the snapshot metadata

Checking the extent ref tree

Checking the fsroot tree

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0xe7f7a0): orphan directory record

Checking volume

Checking the APFS volume superblock

The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)

Checking the object map

Checking the snapshot metadata tree

Checking the snapshot metadata

Checking the extent ref tree

Checking the fsroot tree

Checking volume

Checking the APFS volume superblock

The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)

Checking the object map

Checking the snapshot metadata tree

Checking the snapshot metadata

Checking the extent ref tree

Checking the fsroot tree

Checking volume

Checking the APFS volume superblock

The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)

Checking the object map

Checking the snapshot metadata tree

Checking the snapshot metadata

Checking the extent ref tree

Checking the fsroot tree

Verifying allocated space

The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK

Storage system check exit code is 0

Finished file system verification on disk1



Ca a l'air de fonctionner ??


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2019)

Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace et réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.

Note : ce qui ne fonctionne pas avec toi > c'est que tu t'obstines à faire ton coller en mode brut = illisible > alors que je te répète de le faire dans une fenêtre de code = gage de lisibilité par le procédé suivant -->

- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Bangg (10 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Repasse la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
> ...



Justement je ne vois pas où est le menu avec 3 petit points à droite de la bobine souriante. C'est pas que je veux pas faire, c'est que je ne trouve pas le menu que vous m'indiquez. 

J'ai l'impression que ca à marcher. Je vous envoie des captures d'écran peut être ? je sais pas si ce sera plus lisible ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2019)

Problème de récupération d'espace résolu.

- par contre > toi tu n'as toujours pas résolu ton problème de mise-en-page des tableaux du *terminal* dans une fenêtre de code -->​​​


----------



## Locke (10 Décembre 2019)

Bangg a dit:


> Justement je ne vois pas où est le menu avec 3 petit points à droite de la bobine souriante. C'est pas que je veux pas faire, c'est que je ne trouve pas le menu que vous m'indiquez.


C'est pourtant assez visible...


----------



## Bangg (10 Décembre 2019)

Merci pour votre aide ! Avec les explications en tout cas, j'ai mieux compris !

Et j'ai trouvé en effet les 3 points à coté du smiley (je cherchais le menu dans le terminal enfaite..)

Merci encore !!


----------



## Locke (10 Décembre 2019)

Et pourtant si tu relis très lentement les indications données dans les deux dernières lignes de la réponse #221, ça va te paraître évident.


----------



## bleneo (22 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
après de multiples recherches et l'intervention d'un collègue (qui finalement ne savait pas si bien faire que ça)je préfère m'en référer à des personnes compétentes et ne pas refaire d'erreur. J'ai installé via BootCamp Windows puis voulu l'enlever sauf que la personne qui m'a aidé est passé par l'utilitaire de disque....
Je m'en remets donc à vous pour voir si je peux récupérer ces 29Go qui ne sont plus accessibles 
Merci d'avance aux âmes charitables


```
MacBook-Air-de-Bleneo:~ bleneo$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         92.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         29.1 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +92.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  51.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 86.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +29.1 GB    disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                786.4 KB   disk2s1

MacBook-Air-de-Bleneo:~ bleneo$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour *bleneo*

Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime le *Conteneur* du bas (ce qui reformate un volume *Untitled* classique) > supprime la partition du bas reformatée > récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur* du haut (et à sa partition de base) > affiche la nouvelle configuration des disques

Poste le retour intégral (au cas où il y aurait eu un blocage à un point donnée).


----------



## bleneo (22 Janvier 2020)

Quelle réactivité !

voici le retour qui me semble plutôt bon  

```
Last login: Wed Jan 22 11:09:19 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Air-de-Bleneo:~ bleneo$ diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation on disk2
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "BOOTCAMP" on disk2s1
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 27 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation on disk2
Started erase on disk0s3 Untitled
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 29 122 080 768 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by newfs_apfs (945.200.84) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.30.60) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.30.60) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 92 000 989 184 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  52.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 86.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s5

MacBook-Air-de-Bleneo:~ bleneo$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2020)

Problème résolu, en effet !


----------



## bleneo (22 Janvier 2020)

Merci beaucoup en tout cas !


----------



## quentinprostdame (25 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Je cherche désespérément à supprimer ma partition Boot Camp de 150 Go pour retrouver mon unique partition Macintosh HD de 500 Go. J'ai essayé plusieurs solutions qui ont été proposées précédemment mais rien n'y fait.

diskutil list :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         350.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                149.9 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +350.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.8 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  3.7 GB     disk2s5
```

diskutil cs list :


```
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```

Merci par avance à ceux qui prendront le temps de me répondre.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir *Quentin*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande supprime la partition du bas > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* (et à sa partition de base) > affiche la nouvelle configuration interne

Poste le retour intégral de la commande (au cas où il y aurait un blocage à un point donné).


----------



## quentinprostdame (25 Janvier 2020)

Merci mille fois Macomaniac, ça a fonctionné ! 


```
Started erase on disk0s3 Untitled
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 150 067 019 776 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 500 068 036 608 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 500 067 006 464 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.61.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.61.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.61.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 350 001 016 832 to 500 068 036 608 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.8 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  4.2 GB     disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2020)

En effet.

- content pour toi !​


----------



## kemp8140 (14 Février 2020)

Bonjour à tous
*
EDIT : j'ai pu finalement trouver la solution avec 'sudo diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b'

Désolé pour le pos*t


Je cherche également à supprimer ma partition Boot Camp de 30 Go pour retrouver mon unique partition Macintosh HD de 320 Go. Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Voila la configuration de mon HDD :


----------



## Who1amFr (24 Février 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets à mon tour de vous solliciter car visiblement votre aide fonctionne à tous les coups 

Comme tout le monde, j'ai installé Windows via BootCamp et j'ai finalement fait le choix de supprimer cette partition.
En passant par l'utilitaire BootCamp j'ai eu un message d'erreur et j'ai perdu 100Go sur ma partition principale.

Je me permets donc de vous demander un peu d'aide. Voici ce j'obtiens en utilisant les commandes "diskutil list" et "diskutil cs list"


```
Last login: Mon Feb 24 17:14:21 on ttys000
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            399.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             100.5 GB   disk0s3
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$
```

Je vous remercie par avance ツ


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2020)

Bonjour *Who**

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libéré par la suppression de la partition *BOOTCAMP* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande. Car si l'Assistant BootCamp a planté à la récupération de l'espace libre issu de la suppression de la partition *BOOTCAMP* => c'est qu'il y a une raison à cela. Genre : erreur dans le système de fichiers *jhfs+* > formateur du volume *Macintosh HD* > et toujours vérifié en préalable à une modification de taille de partition. Une erreur (même minime) => avortant l'opération. Cela sera signalé dans le retour de la commande.


----------



## Who1amFr (24 Février 2020)

Voici le résultat :


```
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Error: -69742: The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small; please try a different disk or partition, or make a larger change
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            399.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             100.5 GB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2020)

Voici la situation : le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (formateur du volume *Macintosh HD*) a été vérifié sans erreur. Ce n'est donc pas le facteur bloquant.

- le message d'erreur intervient consécutivement à cette vérification et dit : "_The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small_". Càd. le changement de taille requis pour la partition bénéficiaire (*disk0s2*) est trop petit pour pouvoir être honoré. Or ce changement de taille consistait à récupérer tout espace libre existant en-dessous de la partition de secours *disk0s3*. Il n'y en a pas pour une excellente raison qui avait échappé à mon attention en soirée d'hier (jamais ma meilleure période) : c'est que voici l'actuelle partition de secours -->​

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             100.5 GB   disk0s3
```


au lieu des *650 Mo* réglementaires > elle fait *100,5 Go* ! C'est donc la partition de secours qui a "bénéficié" de la récupération de l'espace libéré par la suppression de la partition *BOOTCAMP* > au lieu de la partition *Macintosh HD* dont elle est l'auxiliaire. Il s'agit d'une erreur de destination de la récupération > rare > mais déjà attestée sur les forums. Au lieu que la partition de secours soit "déplacée sur les blocs" (grâce à son type : "*Apple_Boot*") afin que l'espace libre à récupérer devienne attenant à la partition *Macintosh HD* qui peut être dilatée pour l'inclure => elle absorbe à sa place l'espace à récupérer. J'ai déjà dirigé des opérations victorieuses  de réparation de cette erreur => qui font toujours ma délectation : car elles consistent dans une "jonglerie logique" absolument poilante.

Une désactivation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) est toujours requise en préalable pour pouvoir effectuer les opérations de réparation. Donc passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut actuel du *SIP*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Who1amFr (25 Février 2020)

Voici le retour :


```
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2020)

*SIP* activé (*enabled*).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS" ; diskutil list
```


après validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

la commande change le type de la partition de secours > de *Apple_Boot* à *Apple_HFS* --> ce qui la rend re-dimensionnable (le changement de type étant sans impact sur le système de fichiers recelé dans la partition > ni sur le volume généré) > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## GlisseMan (25 Février 2020)

Bonjour à tous! 
Je suis, comme beaucoup, allé m'aventurer à installer Windows 10 avec BootCamp. Cependant, l'espace disque alloué ne me convient pas et j'aurai aimé supprimer cette installation de Windows.. Comme décrit un peu partout, il est conseillé de passer par l'assistant BootCamp pour supprimer celle-ci.. Seulement, j'ai une erreur qui s'affiche directement quand je veux la supprimer... ( il n'est pas question d'arriver à la supprimer et d'avoir un espace libre non alloué mais bien d'être dans l'impossibilité de supprimer cette installation via BootCamp) ... Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Merci!


----------



## ericse (25 Février 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> Pouvez-vous m'aider?



Bonjour,
Je pense que tu peux passer tout de suite à l'étape suivante et taper dans l'utilitaire Terminal *sw_vers ; sysctl hw.model ; diskutil list*


----------



## GlisseMan (25 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je pense que tu peux passer tout de suite à l'étape suivante et taper dans l'utilitaire Terminal *sw_vers ; sysctl hw.model ; diskutil list*



Merci de ton retour.

Voici ce que ça donne, une fois les commandes entrées dans terminal:

Sur ces lignes de commande, on remarque bien un disque dur externe avec une partition Microsoft, c'est tout à fait normal, je suis en train de tester une installation sur un disque externe via machine virtuelle. 



```
gaetanallegaert@MacBook-Air-de-Gaetan ~ % sw_vers
ProductName:    Mac OS X
ProductVersion:    10.15.3
BuildVersion:    19D76
gaetanallegaert@MacBook-Air-de-Gaetan ~ % sysctl hw.model
hw.model: MacBookAir5,2
gaetanallegaert@MacBook-Air-de-Gaetan ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         175.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                75.8 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +175.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Machintosh HD - Données 37.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                523.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Machintosh HD           10.8 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         150.1 GB   disk2s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         149.6 GB   disk2s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         200.3 GB   disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +150.1 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Acer HDD                999.4 KB   disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +200.3 GB   disk4
                                 Physical Store disk2s4
   1:                APFS Volume Time Machine            991.2 KB   disk4s1
```


----------



## GlisseMan (25 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je pense que tu peux passer tout de suite à l'étape suivante et taper dans l'utilitaire Terminal *sw_vers ; sysctl hw.model ; diskutil list*



En vérité, j'ai redémarré mon ordi, tout débranché (dont le DD externe avec la partition FAT32/NTFS) et ça a l'air de fonctionner.


----------



## ericse (25 Février 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> En vérité, j'ai redémarré mon ordi, tout débranché (dont le DD externe avec la partition FAT32/NTFS) et ça a l'air de fonctionner.



Bonne nouvelle !
Je n'ai rien vu d'anormal sur ton Mac qui puisse gêner Bootcamp.
Par contre la partition APFS appelée Time Machine, ça ne doit pas très bien fonctionner...


----------



## GlisseMan (25 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle !
> Je n'ai rien vu d'anormal sur ton Mac qui puisse gêner Bootcamp.
> Par contre la partition APFS appelée Time Machine, ça ne doit pas très bien fonctionner...


C'est une partition que j'ai nommé Time Machine pour m'y retrouver.. 
J'ai partitionné mon disque en 3 parties pour avoir de quoi:
-transférer des fichiers, 
-sauvegarder avec Time Machine 
-avoir une partition pour booter windows 10 directement depuis le DD externe..

Une fois Time machine configuré, il transforme la partition APFS en Mac OS étendu afin de fonctionner.. ( si cela était le sens de ta question/remarque?)


----------



## ericse (25 Février 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> Une fois Time machine configuré, il transforme la partition APFS en Mac OS étendu afin de fonctionner.. ( si cela était le sens de ta question/remarque?)



Ok, si elle n'est pas encore configurée dans TM pas de soucis


----------



## GlisseMan (25 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Ok, si elle n'est pas encore configurée dans TM pas de soucis



Oui, Je suis en plein test d'installer Windows sur un dd externe via une machine virtuelle ..
(méthode: Installer Windows sur un disque dur externe avec votre mac)

Du coup, je ne prends pas encore le risque de mettre quoi que ce soit sur le disque ou même de configurer quoi que ce soit car je vais peut-être devoir encore tout formater/partitionner..

Merci de ton retour !


----------



## Who1amFr (25 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> *SIP* activé (*enabled*).
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...



Voici le retour de mon Mac :


```
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS" ; diskutil list
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            399.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             100.5 GB   disk0s3
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2020)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             100.5 GB   disk0s3
```


montre que le changement de type a bien été effectué à *Apple_HFS*.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) : -->

```
diskutil mount disk0s3 ; df -H /Vol*/Reco*
```


qui monte le volume *Recovery HD* de la patition de secours > puis mesure l'occupation de ce volume

Poste le retour--> c'est pour vérifier que l'occupation n'excède pas *600 Mo*.


----------



## Who1amFr (25 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette ligne -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             100.5 GB   disk0s3
> ...



Voici le retour de mon Mac :

```
Last login: Tue Feb 25 18:56:03 on ttys000
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$ diskutil mount disk0s3 ; df -H /Vol*/Reco*
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 mounted
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s3   101G   527M   100G     1%  128561 24411423    1%   /Volumes/Recovery HD
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2020)

Il n'y a que *527 Mo* d'occupation. Tout va bien.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 650m free null 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande redémonte le volume *Recovery HD* > rétrécit sa partition aux *650 Mo* réglementaires (en évacuant l'excédent en espace libre en-dessous de la partition) > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## Who1amFr (26 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il n'y a que *527 Mo* d'occupation. Tout va bien.
> 
> - passe la commande (copier-coller) :​
> 
> ...


Je crois que ça ne s'est pas passé comme prévu :

```
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$ diskutil umount force disk0s3 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 650m free null 0b ; diskutil list
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 force-unmounted
Volume format does not support resizing
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            399.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             100.5 GB   disk0s3
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2020)

Le message disant que : "le format du volume ne supporte pas le redimensionnement" --> ne me convainc pas.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil mount disk0s3 ; diskutil info /Vol*/Reco*
```


la commande monte le volume *Recovery HD* > puis affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## Who1amFr (26 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le message disant que : "le format du volume ne supporte pas le redimensionnement" --> ne me convainc pas.
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...


Voici le retour 

```
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$ diskutil mount disk0s3 ; diskutil info /Vol*/Reco*
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 mounted
   Device Identifier:        disk0s3
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s3
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0
   Device / Media Name:      Recovery HD

   Volume Name:              Recovery HD

   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Recovery HD

   File System Personality:  Journaled HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
   Journal:                  Journal size 8192 KB at offset 0x7000
   Owners:                   Enabled

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   OS Can Be Installed:      Yes
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              75E3F1DA-5582-3EBF-A6F3-C00396E71789
   Disk / Partition UUID:    84F77DB6-1E3D-44BA-B33F-03D7648AB9D7

   Total Size:               100.5 GB (100515782656 Bytes) (exactly 196319888 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        100.0 GB (99989188608 Bytes) (exactly 195291384 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          No

   Solid State:              No
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2020)

Le système de fichiers est bien *jhfs+* (*Mac OS étendu journalisé*). Donc pemettant un redimensionnement.

- je pense que le *kernel* (le noyau de l'OS démarré) => n'a pas bien pris en charge le changement de type de la partition > de "*Apple_Boot*" => à "*Apple_HFS*".​
Redémarre une fois > de retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 650m free null 0b ; diskutil list
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## Who1amFr (26 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le système de fichiers est bien *jhfs+* (*Mac OS étendu journalisé*). Donc pemettant un redimensionnement.
> 
> - je pense que le *kernel* (le noyau de l'OS démarré) => n'a pas bien pris en charge le changement de type de la partition > de "*Apple_Boot*" => à "*Apple_HFS*".​
> Redémarre une fois > de retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :
> ...


Après redemarrage de la bête :

```
Last login: Wed Feb 26 18:58:10 on console
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 650m free null 0b ; diskutil list
Resizing to 650000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk0s3 Recovery HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Finished partitioning on disk0s3 Recovery HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            399.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            399.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2020)

Ah ! quand même...

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


la partition de secours a récupéré sa taille réglementaire de *650 Mo*. Les *100 Go* excédentaires constituent actuellement une bande d'espace libre située en-dessous de cette partition. Pour récupérer cet espace libre à la partition *Macintosh HD* > sans obstacle de la partition de secours intercalaire => il faut reconvertir son type à : "*Apple_Boot*" => ce qui permet à la partition en question d'avoir le statut de « *booter* » (pré-démarreur) et de pouvoir en conséquence se trouver "déplacée sur les blocs" en accompagnement d'un redimensionnement de la partition *Macintosh HD*.

ce qui avait bloqué la réduction de taille de cette partition de secours (qui avait bien le bon type = "*Apple_HFS*" et le bon format de système de fichiers = *jhfs+*) => était une "résilience" (persistance) dans la mémoire du *kernel* (le noyau ou moteur du Système démarré) --> qui conservait la prise en charge du type primitif de la partition (= *Apple_Boot*) interdisant un redimensionnement. Le redémarrage a permis au *kernel* de se mettre à jour du nouveau type de la partition.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo diskutil umount force disk0s3 ; sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot" ; diskutil list disk0
```


cette commande concaténée : démonte le volume *Recovery HD* (automatiquement remonté à cause du type : "*Apple_HFS*" de la partition) > reconvertit le type de la partition de secours de : "*Apple_HFS*" => à "*Apple_Boot*" (grâce à une option non-documentée de l'utilitaire de clonage *asr* = *a*pple_*s*oftware_*r*estore) > réaffiche la configuration du disque interne

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## Who1amFr (27 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ah ! quand même...
> 
> ```
> 3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
> ...


Voici le retour du Terminal 

```
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$ sudo diskutil umount force disk0s3 ; sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot" ; diskutil list disk0
Password:
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 force-unmounted
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            399.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2020)

La partition de secours -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


a bien récupéré son type originel = "*Apple_Boot*"

Redémarre une fois (par précaution). Puis passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère tout l'espace libre disponible sous la partition de secours => à la partition *Macintosh HD* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intrégral de la commande.


----------



## Who1amFr (27 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> La partition de secours -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
> ...


Voici le retour intégral :

```
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2020)

Et voilà le travail -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


problème résolu : la partition *Macintosh HD* fait *499,2 Go* de taille (son maximum possible) > la partition de secours ayant récupéré ses *650 Mo* de taille réglementaire.


----------



## Who1amFr (27 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Et voilà le travail -->
> 
> ```
> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> ...


Je n’y serai jamais arrivé sans vous ! Merci beaucoup. Vraiment. Un nouveau miracle vient de se produire grâce à vous ツ


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2020)

Es-tu curieux de ceci -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


savoir pourquoi la partition de secours > qui était indexée *disk0s3* avant la commande de récupération de l'espace libre => est indexée *disk0s4* après cette commande ?


----------



## Who1amFr (27 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Es-tu curieux de ceci -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
> ...


Pourquoi a t elle changé de place ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2020)

Elle a peut-être changé de place à un moment donné > mais elle est actuellement toujours collée à la limite inférieure de la partition *Macintosh HD*. Elle a changé d'index d'appareil pour le *kernel* (le noyau de l'OS démarré) qui prend en charge les partitions en leur attribuant des index. Donc pourquoi a-t-elle changé d'index d'appareil pour le *kernel* ?

- la solution de ce mini-rébus est liée à la question suivante : comment un espace libre de *100 Go* qui était situé en-dessous de la partition de secours *disk0s3* => a-t-il pu se retrouver annexé à la partition principale *Macintosh HD* (*disk0s2*) > alors que la partition de secours s'intercalait entre comme obstable ?​
=> est-ce que tu peux imaginer ce qui a pu se passer ?


----------



## Who1amFr (28 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Elle a peut-être changé de place à un moment donné > mais elle est actuellement toujours collée à la limite inférieure de la partition *Macintosh HD*. Elle a changé d'index d'appareil pour le *kernel* (le noyau de l'OS démarré) qui prend en charge les partitions en leur attribuant des index. Donc pourquoi a-t-elle changé d'index d'appareil pour le *kernel* ?
> 
> - la solution de ce mini-rébus est liée à la question suivante : comment un espace libre de *100 Go* qui était situé en-dessous de la partition de secours *disk0s3* => a-t-il pu se retrouver annexé à la partition principale *Macintosh HD* (*disk0s2*) > alors que la partition de secours s'intercalait entre comme obstable ?​
> => est-ce que tu peux imaginer ce qui a pu se passer ?



Hum... Très honnêtement, je ne suis pas sur de savoir répondre


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2020)

Voici ce qui se passe en coulisses pour contourner l'obstacle de la partition de secours (intercalaire entre l'espace libre à récupérer et la partition principale bénéficiaire de la récupération) -->

- la partition de secours originale (indexée *disk0s3*) => se trouve clonée en queue de disque. La partition du clone se trouve donc prise en charge par le *kernel* avec un index d'appareil *disk0s4* (le 1er index vacant pour le disque concerné). La partition de secours originale *disk0s3* est alors supprimée => ce qui fait que le bande d'espace libre touche désormais la limite inférieure de la partition principale *disk0s2*. Le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (formateur du volume *Macintosh HD* sur la partition) => est étiré afin de gérer une partition augmentée de l'espace libre allant jusqu'à la partition de secours clone - laquelle se retrouve au contact de la limite inférieure de la partition principale augmentée. Le *kernel* quant à lui => ne met pas à jour l'index *disk0s4* de la partition de secours clone => à l'index *disk0s3* libéré par la suppression de la partition de secours originale. On a donc avec cet index *disk0s4* => la seule trace visible de la complexe opération de coulisses qu'a assumée l'utilitaire *diskutil*.​
Redémarre une fois. De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques => la partition de secours clone aura récupéré l'index *disk0s3*.


----------



## sobolo (17 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
@macomaniac j'ai essayé de suivre vos précédentes réponses mais je ne parviens pas régler mon problème.
Mon OS est sur Mojave, j'ai essayé d'installer Windows 10 sans clé de licence, on m'a donc conseillé de désinstaller par l'utilitaire de disque et il me manque désormais 37Go.
J'ai ensuite regardé plusieurs tutos et désormais les 37Go se sont complètement envolés, l'ordinateur fais 128 Go à la base.. : (
Merci par avance et bon courage à tous avec le confinement


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir *sobolo*

Si *disk2* est toujours l'index d'appareil du *Conteneur apfs* => passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre (s'il est situé en-dessous de la partition *apfs* du disque) > puis ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## sobolo (17 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *sobolo*
> 
> Si *disk2* est toujours l'index d'appareil du *Conteneur apfs* => passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...


@macomaniac merci beaucoup tout est récupéré, merci infiniment et bon courage pour les prochaines semaines


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## sobolo (18 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi !


Rebonjour,

J'ai re essayé et ca ne fonctionne pas du tout j'ai même créé 2 partitions bootcamp ne fonctionnant pas ( j'ignore pourquoi..) . Je ne veux plus entendre parler de bootcamp :/
Comment faire ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2020)

Alors je suppose que tu veux supprimer toutes les partitions inutiles et restaurer la taille initiale du *Conteneur apfs* de *Macintosh HD* ?

- le chemin de Windows sur Mac est pavé d'intentions euphoriques et de repentirs amers ​


----------



## Who1amFr (19 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici ce qui se passe en coulisses pour contourner l'obstacle de la partition de secours (intercalaire entre l'espace libre à récupérer et la partition principale bénéficiaire de la récupération) -->
> 
> - la partition de secours originale (indexée *disk0s3*) => se trouve clonée en queue de disque. La partition du clone se trouve donc prise en charge par le *kernel* avec un index d'appareil *disk0s4* (le 1er index vacant pour le disque concerné). La partition de secours originale *disk0s3* est alors supprimée => ce qui fait que le bande d'espace libre touche désormais la limite inférieure de la partition principale *disk0s2*. Le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (formateur du volume *Macintosh HD* sur la partition) => est étiré afin de gérer une partition augmentée de l'espace libre allant jusqu'à la partition de secours clone - laquelle se retrouve au contact de la limite inférieure de la partition principale augmentée. Le *kernel* quant à lui => ne met pas à jour l'index *disk0s4* de la partition de secours clone => à l'index *disk0s3* libéré par la suppression de la partition de secours originale. On a donc avec cet index *disk0s4* => la seule trace visible de la complexe opération de coulisses qu'a assumée l'utilitaire *diskutil*.​
> Redémarre une fois. De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :
> ...



Bonjour,
Effectivement, la partition de secours de mon Mac a bien retrouvée l'index disk0s3 :


```
iMac-de-Denis:~ Denis$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

J'ai du m'absenter quelques temps et tenais absolument à vous remercier.
Merci de trainer sur les forums de MacG et de donner de votre temps pour aider les autres.

Merci infiniment


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2020)

@ *Who1amFr*

Content pour toi !


----------



## sobolo (20 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors je suppose que tu veux supprimer toutes les partitions inutiles et restaurer la taille initiale du *Conteneur apfs* de *Macintosh HD* ?
> 
> - le chemin de Windows sur Mac est pavé d'intentions euphoriques et de repentirs amers ​


@macomaniac  OUI


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (affichage en mode texte plus maniable) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## sobolo (20 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Repasse une commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...




```
Last login: Wed Mar 18 21:58:51 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Solal:~ solalbotbol$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         393.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             10.0 GB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                48.0 GB    disk0s6
   5:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         49.0 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +393.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            299.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +49.0 GB    disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                655.4 KB   disk2s1

MacBook-Pro-de-Solal:~ solalbotbol$
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *3* > supprime la partition *4* > supprime l'*apfs* de la partition *5* (ce qui reformate un volume *Untitled* sur la partition) => puis supprime la partition *5* > récupère l'espace libéré total au *Conteneur apfs disk1* (et à sa partition primaire *2*) > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande (en cas de blocage à un point de donné de l'enchaînement => je verrai où).


----------



## sobolo (20 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
> ...


parfait merci beaucoup ca a fonctionné, je comprends pas pourquoi j'arrive pas à installer Bootcamp, je vais m'arrêter là.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2020)

Content pour toi !

- quant à l'installation de Windows => c'est du ressort de *Locke*.​


----------



## Newrob (31 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je suis sous High Sierra 10.13.6, et j'ai essayé de d'installer windows 10 avec bootcamp en créant une partition de 128 Go, mais ça a échoué et l'assistant semblait bloqué à l'étape d'effacage de la partition créée.

J'ai essayé de suivre le tutoriel mac de suppression de partitions et les conseils prodigués ici; mais je pense m'être bien planté ++. 
Dans l'utilitaire disque, j'avais initialement
en "interne":

Macintosh HD
OSXRESERVED
BOOTCAMP

j'ai tenté d'effacer les partitions (clique droit, effacer); on m'a demandé de mettre un nom et un format - j'ai mis APFS; et j'ai fait ça pour OSXRESERVED et BOOTCAMP. 
Je me retrouve avec ces même volumes en "externes"; et cette fois-ci je les ai "supprimé". 
Je me retrouve maintenant avec en externe, "Conteneur disk 3" et "Conteneur disk 2".

voici le rapport diskutil:


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         363.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         129.0 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +363.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            215.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +129.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s4

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +8.0 GB     disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
```
 
Pourriez-vous m'aider à effacer tous les volumes en trop et réallouer l'espace disque original, pour pouvoir à nouveau relancer un bootcamp en windows s'il vous plait?

merci d'avance ++++

Newrob


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir *Newrob*

Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3 ; diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette command concaténée : supprime les *2* *Conteneurs apf*s du bas (ce qui reformate des volumes *Untitled* standards sur les partitions) > supprime les *2* partitions du bas reformatées > récupère leur espace total au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## Newrob (31 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir Macomaniac, 
et merci beaucoup pour ta réponse si rapide ++
Il reste un conteneur disk 1 de 137 Go

voici le retour:

```
Rogers-MacBook-Pro:~ roger$ diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3 ; diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation on disk3
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk3s1
The volume "Macintosh HD" on disk3s1 couldn't be unmounted because it is in use by process 0 (kernel)
Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk
Started APFS operation on disk2
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s4 as a 120 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s4
Finished APFS operation on disk2
The target disk is in use by APFS as a Physical Store; use diskutil apfs deleteContainer
Started erase on disk0s4 Untitled
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 128 962 330 624 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 136 962 965 504 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 136 961 937 408 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s3
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x /dev/disk0s3
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s3 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s3 from 8 000 634 880 to 136 962 965 504 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         363.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         137.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +137.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s3

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +363.0 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            215.9 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.3 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk3s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

Ah ! le *Conteneur disk1* ne s'est pas laissé supprimer normalement.

- quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans *Macintosh HD* ? --> j'ai besoin de le savoir car il y a des options différentes pour la commande de suppression d'une partition *apfs* sans *Conteneur* -->​

```
/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +137.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
```


selon l'OS dans l'environnement duquel on opère.


----------



## Newrob (31 Mars 2020)

C'est macOS High Sierra version 10.13.6.
Merci encore !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

Alors passe la commande spécifique de destruction de l'*apfs* (copier-coller) -->

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk0s3 ; diskutil list
```


la commande adresse la partition *apfs* primaire (contenant un magasin de stockage *Physical Store*) pour la reformater > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet.


----------



## Newrob (31 Mars 2020)

Merci, 
voici le résultat:


```
Rogers-MacBook-Pro:~ roger$ diskutil ap deleteContainer disk0s3 ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation on disk1
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 127 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation on disk1
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         363.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                136.8 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +363.0 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            215.9 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.3 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk3s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

Ah ! quand même -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                136.8 GB   disk0s3
```


*apfs* supprimé > partition reformatée en standard. Les affaires reprennent 

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk3 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition du bas > récupère son espace au *Conteneur* > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet encore.


----------



## Newrob (31 Mars 2020)

du coup le mac s’est planté à l’étape de 
Checking the object map.
une petite prise de vue avant de redémarrer
(Le bon vieux système D)







est ce que je retente la même commande ? Merci beaucoup pour ton aide à cette heure tardive !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

La suppression de la partition du bas a eu lieu.

- est-ce que tu as redémarré ?​


----------



## Newrob (31 Mars 2020)

Alors en redémarrant, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne reste plus qu'à réallouer l'esace disque ?


```
Rogers-MacBook-Pro:~ roger$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         363.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +363.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            216.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

Exact !

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs* > puis ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet.


----------



## Newrob (31 Mars 2020)

Oh je crois que cette fois ci c'est la bonne ?


```
Rogers-MacBook-Pro:~ roger$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 136 963 178 496 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 499 963 174 912 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499 962 146 816 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 2
Checking snapshot 2 of 2
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 362 999 996 416 to 499 963 174 912 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            217.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Merci beaucoup !
Est-ce que aurais une idée de pourquoi l'installation de windows à planter à l'étape de la création de la partition?
faut-il que j'upgrade vers catalina?
J'espère ne pas avoir à te redemander de l'aide par la suite...!
Merci infiniment +++


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

Tu as bien récupéré l'espace.

- note : ma *1ère* longue commande aurait dû effectuer le tout-en-un. Il y avait manifestement des problèmes qu'on peut espérer réglés.​
La vérification de l'*apfs* => montre l'existence de *2* *snapshots* associés au volume *Macintosh HD*. Ce sont des instantanés *apfs* > archivant des états passés du volume > et verrouillant tous les blocs correspondant aux écritures des fichiers imagés. Ils font très mauvais ménage avec un repartitionnement. Il faut que tu effectues leur suppression > avant de relancer l'Assistant BootCamp.


----------



## Newrob (31 Mars 2020)

Merci, je ne suis pas sûr d’avoir tout compris.
Pour faire leur suppression, il reste des choses à faire ? Je ne les vois pas s’afficher dans l’utilitaire de disque 
Merci encore !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

Va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > Time Machine => décoche la case de  l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*". C'est le cochage qui induit la génération périodique de *snapshots*.

----------

Cela fait > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime en lot les *snapshots*-. Attends d'entendre un voix déclamer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge..." en signal de fin

Poste le retour.


----------



## Newrob (31 Mars 2020)

Merci encore ! 

Voici ce que ça donne :


```
Rogers-MacBook-Pro:~ roger$ sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-03-31-224505
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-03-31-213054


Rogers-MacBook-Pro:~ roger$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            215.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mars 2020)

*Snapshots* supprimés.

- tu pourras relancer l'Assistant BootCamp.​


----------



## Newrob (31 Mars 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Snapshots* supprimés.
> 
> - tu pourras relancer l'Assistant BootCamp.​



Merci beaucoup pour ton aide ! J’essaierai demain !
Bonne soirée +++


----------



## Newrob (1 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à nouveau !
Donc j'ai en fait le même problème que dans ce post, erreur lors de la copie des fichiers d'installation de windows après la création de la partition.
Du coup, avant d'aller plus loin, pourrais-je abuser en redemandant les lignes de codes nécessaires pour effacer les partitions créées et réallouer l'espace disque avant de retester l'assitant bootcamp?
merci beaucoup !



```
Rogers-MacBook-Pro:~ roger$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         363.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                129.0 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +363.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            215.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Faut-il par ailleurs, monter le disque BOOTCAMP avant d'essayer de le supprimer? il est pour l'instant grisé dans utilitaire disque.

merci !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Pas de problème. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui supprime les 2 partitions du bas > récupère leur espace au *Conteneur* > affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet.


----------



## Newrob (1 Avril 2020)

Merci à nouveau pour ton aide, je crois que c'est bon.


```
Rogers-MacBook-Pro:~ roger$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3 OSXRESERVED
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 136 963 178 496 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 499 963 174 912 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499 962 146 816 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 362 999 996 416 to 499 963 174 912 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            215.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Avril 2020)

Problème réglé !


----------



## Newrob (1 Avril 2020)

Merci beaucoup, je crois que je commence à saisir les lignes de commandes grâce à tes explications !


----------



## louis87 (14 Avril 2020)

bonjour,
j'ai un soucis similaire

```
MacBook-Air-de-Louis:~ louislebivic$ diskutil list/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         210.0 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +210.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  151.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 79.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.2 GB    disk1s5
```
création d'une partition sous Boot Camp pour installer windows, espace disque insuffisant pour ce que j'avais a installer, tentative de désinstallation de windows mais par erreur sans passer par Boot Camp, suppression de la partition après avoir suivis les instruction de macomaniac (sudo diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4)  mais je n'arrive pas à faire l'étape de reallocation (sudo diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b)
il me met un message d'erreur "/dev/disk0s2 is an APFS Physical Store (use "diskutil apfs resizeContainer" instead to resize"
j'ai essayé de déverrouiller et mode SOS en mode recovery mais ça ne marche toujours pas

quelqu'un pourrais m'aider
merci beaucoup


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir *Louis*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs* > puis réaffiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.

Note : quand la partition bénéficiaire est de type "*Apple_APFS*" => il faut une commande de redimensionnement de forme adaptée.


----------



## louis87 (14 Avril 2020)

MacBook-Air-de-Louis:~ louislebivic$ iskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
-bash: iskutil: command not fond
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         210.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +210.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  151.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 79.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.2 GB    disk1s5


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2020)

Tu as oublié le *d* initial de *diskutil* dans ton copier-coller de la commande.

- repasse-la et n'oublie pas de poster le retour dans un Bloc de code.​


----------



## louis87 (14 Avril 2020)

autant pour moi 
voici


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2020)

Tu as bien récupéré l'espace libre.

- le marrant est que tu postes ici une capture au lieu de coller en mode texte dans un Bloc de code.​


----------



## louis87 (14 Avril 2020)

désolé je sais pas comment j'ai fait pour le premier post
super encore merci pour ta réactivité


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## MorganB (16 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai un soucis également avec ma partition bootcamp : au Gong de démarrage quand j'appuie sur ALT pour choisir de démarrer sur windows, il ne me le propose pas !
Pourtant  la partition est visible dans le Finder. 
Je souhaite donc la supprimer pour la ré-installer par la suite,
quand je lance l'assistant bootcamp pour tenter de la supprimer il me propose juste une nouvelle installation.
voila ce que j'obtiens dans le terminal :


```
iMac-de-MORGAN:~ morganboulet$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Donné... 470.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 163.0 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP_VOL            120.0 GB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk2s5
   6:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk2s6
   7:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  11.0 GB    disk2s7
```

et :


```
iMac-de-MORGAN:~ morganboulet$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```

alors je ne sais pas quoi faire exactement, je ne sais pas pourquoi le volume bootcamp est en format APFS, est ce que je peux le supprimer et ré-allouer l'espace de 120gb ?

J'ai peur de faire des bêtises, alors je préfère avoir votre aide !
D’avance merci


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *Morgan*

Ton Mac comporte 2 disques : SSD de *121 Go* & HDD de *3 To* > associés logiciellement par un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* au niveau de leurs partitions principales. Voici ces partitions -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         3.0 TB     disk1s2
```


tu observes que chacune équivaut à la totalité de la capacité de son disque de résidence - moins les *209,7 Go* de la petite partition *EFI* n°*1* créée automatiquement avec une table *GUID*. Il s'ensuit qu'aucun espace libre n'existe > qui serait forcément en queue de HDD (dont la partition est toujours la donneuse d'espace en cas de repartitionnement dans un Fusion Drive > et toujours aussi la récupératrice d'espace en cas de suppression d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* toujours créée en queue de HDD).

En résumé : l'Assistant BootCamp a bien récupéré l'espace au Fusion Drive et il n'y a aucun problème a priori.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2020)

Édition : je vois que ton problème se situe dans le *Conteneur apfs* où tu as des volumes surnuméraires > lesquels ne constituent pas des partitions.

- passe les 2 commandes (copier-coller - séparément) :​

```
diskutil ap list
diskutil ap listGroups disk2
```


qui affichent : un tableau détaillé du *Conteneur apfs* > et le Groupe de volume logique qui appaire volume-Système & volume-Données dans le fonctionnement de l'OS Catalina

Poste les retours.


----------



## MorganB (16 Avril 2020)

merci pour cette réactivité ! 
voila ce que j'obtiens : 


```
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk2 528EB066-9292-4228-A83D-D266CCC2D1E7
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk2 (Fusion)
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      3121506295808 B (3.1 TB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   627555139584 B (627.6 GB) (20.1% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       2493951156224 B (2.5 TB) (79.9% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 310BC43A-1A65-49F4-B57E-5DB0F4C2540C
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Main, "Faster" Disk Use)
    |   Size:                       121123069952 B (121.1 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk1s2 C8ABDC59-9908-4729-9D8F-8AC156F7146B
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       3000383225856 B (3.0 TB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s1 9EFF5252-2B08-4B16-A0F4-6558EB717550
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (Data)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD - Données - Données (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /System/Volumes/Data
    |   Capacity Consumed:         470948036608 B (470.9 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s2 26427546-63B1-4A6C-9AAE-A74C6E77DB31
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         162975744 B (163.0 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s3 B7A0B79A-249E-44C5-8AB0-044F73F9910D
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s3 (No specific role)
    |   Name:                      BOOTCAMP_VOL (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /Volumes/BOOTCAMP_VOL
    |   Capacity Consumed:         120000270336 B (120.0 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s4 E93DCB44-D61D-4E15-8A4E-EB8ACD2F2C38
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s4 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         1056182272 B (1.1 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s5 9025C5EF-626B-4EB3-B8E9-103D5E988744
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s5 (VM)
    |   Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /private/var/vm
    |   Capacity Consumed:         4296040448 B (4.3 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s6 7F373B83-6E50-4E4E-A192-6E647DCC66DC
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s6 (System)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /Volumes/Macintosh HD
    |   Capacity Consumed:         11115294720 B (11.1 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s7 D1E142D5-6451-46DA-9F65-8F1120478018
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s7 (System)
        Name:                      Macintosh HD - Données (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /
        Capacity Consumed:         10967175168 B (11.0 GB)
        FileVault:                 No
```

et : 


```
|
+-- Container disk2 528EB066-9292-4228-A83D-D266CCC2D1E7
    |
    +-> Volume Group 9EFF5252-2B08-4B16-A0F4-6558EB717550
    |   =================================================
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (Data)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD - Données - Données
    |   Volume UUID:               9EFF5252-2B08-4B16-A0F4-6558EB717550
    |   Capacity Consumed:         470949289984 B (470.9 GB)
    |   -------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s7 (System)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD - Données
    |   Volume UUID:               D1E142D5-6451-46DA-9F65-8F1120478018
    |   Capacity Consumed:         10967175168 B (11.0 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume Group C9940CDC-3261-3828-A99C-78120A1045C3
        =================================================
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s6 (System)
        Name:                      Macintosh HD
        Volume UUID:               7F373B83-6E50-4E4E-A192-6E647DCC66DC
        Capacity Consumed:         11115294720 B (11.1 GB)
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2020)

Les *2* volumes actuellement associés dans le fonctionnement de Catalina sont : *Macintosh HD - Données - Données* (*disk2s1*) dédié à l'utilisateur & *Macintosh HD - Données* (*disk2s7*) dédié à l'OS.

- le volume *Macintosh HD* (*disk2s6*) contenant un OS => est sans emploi actuel.​​- le volume *BOOTCAMP_VOL* (*disk2s3*) occupant *120 Go* de blocs => est aussi sans emploi actuel. Mais il est curieux qu'il ait une telle capacité.​
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo du -sh /Vol*/BOOT*/*
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume *BOOTCAMP_VOL*. Commande lente pour autant qu'il y ait des données à mesurer.

Poste le retour quand tu auras récupéré l'invite de commande du *terminal* en signal de fin.


----------



## MorganB (16 Avril 2020)

voila ce que j'obtiens : 


```
iMac-de-MORGAN:~ morganboulet$ sudo du -sh /Vol*/BOOT*/*
Password:
112G    /Volumes/BOOTCAMP_VOL/bootcamp.dmg
iMac-de-MORGAN:~ morganboulet$
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2020)

Il y a une image-disque = *bootcamp.dmg* dans le volume *BOOTCAMP_VOL* . C'est cette image-disque qui a une taille de *112 Gi* = *120,3 Go* -->

- est-ce que tu aurais fait une sauvegarde d'un volume *BOOTCAMP* => dans une image-disque *bootcamp.dmg* via l'Utilitaire de disque ?​


----------



## MorganB (16 Avril 2020)

J'ai fait récemment une sauvegarde de l'ordinateur via time machine.
En fait, il y a environ 2 semaines, j'ai fait la mise à jour Catalina, j'ai regretté car plusieurs app ne fonctionné  plus, j'ai fait une sauvegarde sur time machine, et j'ai suivi une procédure pour downgrader sur l'OS Mojave. Une fois sur Mojave, plus possible d'aller sur la partition windows, et impossible d'ouvrir ma bibliothèque photo car ma sauvegarde s'est faite sur la version 10.15 donc impossible de l'ouvrir sur l'application photo 10.14. 
Donc hier j'ai décider je refaire la mise à  jour sur Catalina ! mais toujours impossible d'ouvrir ma partition Windows !
Dans utilitaire de disque je trouve bien le volume bootcamp, mais dans les préférences syteme, disque de démarrage je n'ai que Macintosh HD et Macintosh HD-données.


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2020)

MorganB a dit:


> En fait, il y a environ 2 semaines, j'ai fait la mise à jour Catalina, j'ai regretté car plusieurs app ne fonctionné plus, j'ai fait une sauvegarde sur time machine, et j'ai suivi une procédure pour downgrader sur l'OS Mojave. Une fois sur Mojave, plus possible d'aller sur la partition windows, et impossible d'ouvrir ma bibliothèque photo car ma sauvegarde s'est faite sur la version 10.15 donc impossible de l'ouvrir sur l'application photo 10.14.
> Donc hier j'ai décider je refaire la mise à jour sur Catalina ! mais toujours impossible d'ouvrir ma partition Windows !


Avec ce méli-mélo tu peux oublier le fait de récupérer, et la partition Windows, et son contenu. Tu es bon(ne) pour tout recommencer et bien entendu supprimer BOOTCAMP_VOL.


----------



## MorganB (16 Avril 2020)

Ducoup, je peux effacer le volume Bootcamp directerment via l'utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2020)

MorganB a dit:


> Ducoup, je peux effacer le volume Bootcamp directerment via l'utilitaire de disque ?


Tsst, tsst, tsst, attends que macomaniac te dise quoi faire, sinon tu vas encore faire des bêtises.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2020)

Me revoici. Donc d'accord pour supprimer les 2 volumes sans emploi du *Conteneur* : *Macintosh HD* (volume-Système orphelin d'un volume-Données) et *BOOTCAMP_VOL* (contenant une image-disque sans usage) ?

- si oui > je te passe la commande qui effectue l'opération.​


----------



## MorganB (16 Avril 2020)

oui on va faire ca


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap deleteVolume disk2s6 ; diskutil ap deleteVolume disk2s3
```


qui supprime les 2 volumes cités

Poste le retour (il arrive qu'un volume ne se laisse pas démonter et donc pas supprimer).


----------



## MorganB (16 Avril 2020)

voila le résultat : 


```
Started APFS operation
Deleting APFS Volume from its APFS Container
Unmounting disk2s6
Erasing any xART session referenced by 7F373B83-6E50-4E4E-A192-6E647DCC66DC
Deleting Volume
Removing any Preboot and Recovery Directories
Finished APFS operation
Started APFS operation
Deleting APFS Volume from its APFS Container
Unmounting disk2s3
Erasing any xART session referenced by B7A0B79A-249E-44C5-8AB0-044F73F9910D
Deleting Volume
Removing any Preboot and Recovery Directories
Finished APFS operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2020)

Réussi. Enchaîne avec la commande cosmétique (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil rename disk2s1 "Macintosh HD - Données" ; diskutil rename disk2s7 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande renomme : *Macintosh HD - Données - Données* => *Macintosh HD - Données* > puis *Macintosh HD - Données* => *Macintosh HD* > enfin  réaffiche la configuration du *Conteneur*

Poste le retour.


----------



## MorganB (16 Avril 2020)

ça a l'air d'avoir fonctionné, je n'ai plus le volume Bootcamp ni l'autre Macintosh HD quand je regarde dans utilitaire de disque


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2020)

Passe encore la commande du message #332 juste au-dessus et poste le retour. C'est pour avoir des noms avec moins de rallonges.


----------



## MorganB (16 Avril 2020)

```
Volume on disk2s1 renamed to Macintosh HD - Données
Volume on disk2s7 renamed to Macintosh HD
/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  470.5 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk2s4
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk2s5
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk2s7
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Avril 2020)

Tu as désormais la distribution à *5* volumes caractéristique de Catalina. Avec les intitulés par défaut des volumes.

- tout me paraît revenu dans l'ordre.​


----------



## MorganB (16 Avril 2020)

Ok, parfait alors, un GRAND merci à toi !
C'est promis j’arrête les bétises maintenant !


----------

